# Rate the Last Movie You Saw Thread: Rock Bottom, Redux - Part 43



## Reznor (Jul 18, 2015)

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*


----------



## Reznor (Jul 18, 2015)

*Rate the Last Movie You Saw Thread: Rock Bottom, Redux*

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*


----------



## Parallax (Jul 18, 2015)

PC gaming has downsides as well as Gesy has pointed out


----------



## Detective (Jul 18, 2015)

Yo, fuck you Para, deleting posts and shit to get the OP


----------



## Grape (Jul 18, 2015)

Fuckin rekt.


----------



## Detective (Jul 18, 2015)

Grape said:


> Fuckin rekt.



It's actually kind of a bitch move. But I guess that's what you have to do when you don't have clutch last post reflexes like me.


----------



## Ae (Jul 18, 2015)

Mission accomplished

Extremely rewarding

Bwuahahahahahaha


----------



## Grape (Jul 18, 2015)




----------



## Detective (Jul 18, 2015)

Space ships with no force shield protections


----------



## Parallax (Jul 18, 2015)

uh

Grape deleted his post, it wasn't me

stay  mad


----------



## Grape (Jul 18, 2015)

ae said:


> Mission accomplished
> 
> Extremely rewarding
> 
> Bwuahahahahahaha




Plot twist. Did not see coming.

10/10


----------



## Detective (Jul 18, 2015)

Parallax said:


> uh
> 
> Grape deleted his post, it wasn't me
> 
> stay  mad



Doesn't explain how the additional posts after his deletion still didn't force a new thread, though.


----------



## Grape (Jul 18, 2015)

Parallax said:


> uh
> 
> Grape deleted his post, it wasn't me
> 
> stay  mad




Yeah I did, but I think someone else was doing it as well.

If not.. 10/10 me. Mission accomplished.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 18, 2015)

that was pretty weird, iono mods can't hard delete only an s mod or admin can do that


----------



## Grape (Jul 18, 2015)

I think they were deleting older posts so they wouldn't show on the last pages.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 18, 2015)

Valhalla!!!!


----------



## Stunna (Jul 18, 2015)

Para's set to betray Fury Road for The Revenant


----------



## Detective (Jul 18, 2015)

Stunna said:


> Para's set to betray Fury Road for The Revenant



Stunnastradamus with that prediction


----------



## Rukia (Jul 18, 2015)

I want Stunna to ask us to witness him then to step off a cliff.


----------



## Detective (Jul 18, 2015)




----------



## Rukia (Jul 18, 2015)

Detective.  And I'm fucking done with ESPN.  They got rid of Cowherd.  He was the only guy on that network I even sort of enjoyed.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jul 18, 2015)

Asshole negged me because I'm gay.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 18, 2015)

The boredom is real, I'm watching Baseball of all things..


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 18, 2015)

that was pretty cowherdly of them


----------



## Rukia (Jul 18, 2015)

USA stomping Cuba.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 18, 2015)

Mike and His Friends said:


> Asshole negged me because I'm gay.



lol who?


----------



## Stunna (Jul 18, 2015)

Mike and His Friends said:


> Asshole negged me because I'm gay.


lol               who


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jul 18, 2015)

Never heard of the guy before.



I was just expressing my sexual desire for Cris Pratt!


----------



## Ae (Jul 18, 2015)

*Bloodline* (Season 1): Required viewing

This is a meticulously crafted show that demands your attention. It doesn't have an some artsy gimmick or grotesque violence to try and keep you interest. And I can't put into words how well acted and written this show is. This is a drama done extremely well and it's the best original Netflix show without a doubt. It's a shame no one is talking about it.


----------



## Detective (Jul 18, 2015)

I gave you some rep to balance the universe, Mike.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 18, 2015)

Mike and His Friends said:


> Cris Pratt is so doable. I remember when I first saw him on Everwood and the huge boner he gave me.


an innocent post


----------



## Rukia (Jul 18, 2015)

Who is Mike?  Is this a name change?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 18, 2015)

That wasn't even creative, don't let it get you.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 18, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Who is Mike?  Is this a name change?



Yeah, that's Super Mike


----------



## Rukia (Jul 18, 2015)

Is Jurassic World going to pass the Avengers this weekend?


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 18, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Detective.  And I'm fucking done with ESPN.  They got rid of Cowherd.  He was the only guy on that Network I even sort of enjoyed.





Lucaniel said:


> that was pretty cowherdly of them



wow, tough crowd


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 18, 2015)

why would anyone neg mike for being gay when there are 18187383783 better reasons to neg him


----------



## Rukia (Jul 18, 2015)

We don't reward laziness around here.  Ask para.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 18, 2015)

is there such a thing as a hardworking pun?


----------



## Rukia (Jul 18, 2015)

I think Mike should follow this Bannai guy around and constantly hit on him and make flirtatious comments at his expense.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 18, 2015)

Rukia said:


> I think Mike should follow this Bannai guy around and constantly hit on him and make flirtatious comments at his expense.





What if he flirts back?


----------



## Parallax (Jul 18, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> The boredom is real, I'm watching Baseball of all things..



man if you're that bored and can't think of anything else to do


----------



## Rukia (Jul 18, 2015)

I'm doing laundry and talking to you guys.  I think my boredom trumps your boredom.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 18, 2015)

no i'd still rather do that than watch Basebore


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jul 18, 2015)

Detective said:


> I gave you some rep to balance the universe, Mike.



Thanks for the support Detective! 



Stunna said:


> an innocent post



Isn't it?



Rukia said:


> Who is Mike?  Is this a name change?



I'm Mike, chap.



~Gesy~ said:


> That wasn't even creative, don't let it get you.



Of course not.



Rukia said:


> I think Mike should follow this Bannai guy around and constantly hit on him and make flirtatious comments at his expense.



I should do that. I just need to see him post!


----------



## Ae (Jul 18, 2015)

What's his username? I'll send him gay gifs


----------



## Yasha (Jul 18, 2015)

Parallax said:


> that was pretty weird, iono mods can't hard delete only an s mod or admin can do that



When are you going to get promoted? I need to have a word with Preet soon.


----------



## teddy (Jul 18, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> The boredom is real, I'm watching Baseball of all things..



Went to an actual game last year and got bored mad quick. was checking world cup scores on my phone the whole time


----------



## Rukia (Jul 18, 2015)

The last time I went to a baseball game I saw a guy in my row reading a book.  (I think it was a Cincinnati Reds game in 2008.)  I mostly just drank beer.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 18, 2015)

ted. said:


> Went to an actual game last year and got bored mad quick. was checking world cup scores on my phone the whole time





Rukia said:


> The last time I went to a baseball game I saw a guy in my row reading a book.  (I think it was a Cincinnati Reds game in 2008.)  I mostly just drank beer.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jul 18, 2015)

ae said:


> What's his username? I'll send him gay gifs



Good idea. I was thinking about negging him with a porn gif. His name is on the previous page.


----------



## Yasha (Jul 18, 2015)

Rukia said:


> The last time I went to a baseball game I saw a guy in my row reading a book.  (I think it was a Cincinnati Reds game in 2008.)  I mostly just drank beer.



Not even Hermione does that during a Quidditch match. 

But I confess I do carry a book with me most of the time.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 18, 2015)

ae said:


> What's his username? I'll send him gay gifs


His name is gaiash.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 18, 2015)

tfw Yasha wears a WWHD bracelet


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 18, 2015)

i thought yasha wore a bracelet made of teeth from all the little girls he's killed


----------



## Rukia (Jul 18, 2015)

I'm with Yasha.  I would like to read more.  I made a mistake on my vacation.  I should have brought multiple books with me.  Instead I was stuck watching Wild Card on my return flight to the states.


----------



## Yasha (Jul 18, 2015)

What does that mean, Stunna?


----------



## Stunna (Jul 18, 2015)

some people wear WWJD (What Would Jesus Do) bracelets to remind themselves to live emulating His behavior

the joke was that you wear a WWHD (What Would _Hermione_ Do) bracelet


----------



## Rukia (Jul 18, 2015)

I didn't get it either.  And no wonder.  It was fucking obscure as hell.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 18, 2015)

stay          maad


----------



## Rukia (Jul 18, 2015)

YOU BETRAYED ME FIVE YEARS AGO.  YOU friend!


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 18, 2015)

yeah, I tend to read when i'm traveling a great distance, It takes an hour to get to school, so I tend to do my reading arriving and leaving.



Stunna said:


> some people wear WWJD (What Would Jesus Do) bracelets to remind themselves to live emulating His behavior
> 
> the joke was that you wear a WWHD (What Would _Hermione_ Do) bracelet



lol, I figured


----------



## Yasha (Jul 18, 2015)

Okay. I thought it meant what would Hitler do.

I like to read when I'm in restaurants, cafe, public transport, and toilet.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 18, 2015)

oh uh

i thought stunna's joke was What Would Hitler Do


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 18, 2015)

Stunna said:


> stay          maad



you



man 

look at this

stay    mad

okay?


----------



## Rukia (Jul 18, 2015)

Don't forget the pool.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 18, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Don't forget the pool.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 18, 2015)

Reading a book, enjoying the sun, cold drinks.  Always a recipe for a good time.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 18, 2015)

Rukia said:


> YOU BETRAYED ME FIVE YEARS AGO.  YOU friend!


Rukia

Rukia pls



Lucaniel said:


> -snip-


I am aware that one can post "I'm sorry"; I saw Para do it earlier today.

I deliberately spelled it "maad" just to be different, and as a lil' reference to Kendrick Lamar's album. 

edit: wat

edit: lol i c


----------



## Yasha (Jul 18, 2015)

Plus nobody would notice where your eyes are actually staring when a particularly hot chick enters the pool.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 18, 2015)

this has been "Pro Creeper Tips" from Yasha


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 18, 2015)

Stunna said:


> Rukia
> 
> Rukia pls
> 
> ...


sigh


----------



## Stunna (Jul 18, 2015)

is it really anything to sigh about tho


----------



## Parallax (Jul 18, 2015)

Rukia said:


> I'm with Yasha.  I would like to read more.  I made a mistake on my vacation.  I should have brought multiple books with me.  Instead I was stuck watching Wild Card on my return flight to the states.



You could always stop shitposting and read more 

I finished _Childhood's End_ today, now I can finally start _Blood Meridia_n next


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 18, 2015)

I wanna read Red Dragon, but the fucker is hard to find, may have to buy it online.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 18, 2015)

Red Dragon is a really good book.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 18, 2015)

Psychological horror ftw 

Intensity by Koontz is another good one. Almost made me a fan of his, but I could never find another one of his books as good as that one.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 18, 2015)

The TV show version is going to be so fucking good!


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]loOgfXNs-VI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rukia (Jul 18, 2015)

Such a big fuck up last week in True Detective.  That gun battle wasn't contained at all.  All of those random civilians got dragged into that mess.

It reminds me of that shootout in LA that was reminiscent of the shootout in Heat.  The bad guys had automatic rifles.  And the cops were stuck with their little M9 pistols.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 18, 2015)

poor planning on their part


----------



## Rukia (Jul 18, 2015)

That actually worked out pretty well for the Vinci guys.  There is suddenly a much bigger story.  And Ani is responsible for it since she was the lead.  That Vinci mayor will probably be pretty happy.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 18, 2015)

Will has terrible manners!  I can't believe what he just did to poor Cordell.


----------



## Grape (Jul 18, 2015)

What are you going on about?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 18, 2015)

Hot air ballooning is sweet


----------



## Rukia (Jul 18, 2015)

Grape said:


> What are you going on about?


You slippin' bro.  I think Grape Krush back in the day would have taken our advice and actually watched Hannibal.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 18, 2015)

Rukia is right

best show on TV right now

and it's gonna be cancelled


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 18, 2015)

Ameerika is basic bro

if it had more explosions, it would have lasted 10 seasons instead of 3.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 18, 2015)

yeah that's true

the whole "gore porn" argument is a pretty big tell of that, Gesy.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 18, 2015)

That Para OP


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 18, 2015)

Speaking of Hannibal, I finished Season 2, already at the third episode of Season 3, and I just realized that it's cancelled. 

EDIT: @Rukia, I feel the gore is just at the right amount IMO. Not excessive, but it's not non-existent or random either.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 18, 2015)

Yeah.  The gore isn't bad.  But it is surprising to see this type of content on NBC.  You would usually have to at least go to a channel like FX to find it.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 18, 2015)

Get caught up Khris.  You need to watch this episode.


----------



## The World (Jul 18, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Such a big fuck up last week in True Detective.  That gun battle wasn't contained at all.  All of those random civilians got dragged into that mess.
> 
> It reminds me of that shootout in LA that was reminiscent of the shootout in Heat.  The bad guys had automatic rifles.  And the cops were stuck with their little M9 pistols.



imagine living close by and hearing the echoing roar of those high caliber shells 

you might just think WW3 started


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 18, 2015)

The only thing I'm not a huge fan of in Hannibal is Clarice Starling being rationed (trying not to pun here) into 3-4 characters instead of being an actual character of her own.  

Otherwise, this is a perfect adaptation of the franchise. To me, the best ever.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jul 19, 2015)

...meanwhile the worst thing ever put on broadcast television, Under the Dome, gets another fucking season.


----------



## Grape (Jul 19, 2015)

I appreciate that you all are putting so much effort into tricking me into watching Hannibal.

But I've seen that hot trash and I know better.


----------



## Yasha (Jul 19, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> Ameerika is basic bro
> 
> if it had more explosions, it would have lasted 10 seasons instead of 3.



The Big Bang Theory has neither explosion nor gore, yet it lasted 10 seasons. Writing is the most important factor to decide the long-term success of a TV show. I have dropped so many series due to lacklustre writing - Dexter, True Detective 2, The Walking Dead, Doctor Who, Hannibal, Twin Peak, Fringe, etc. etc.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 19, 2015)

saw Trainwreck; I actually sort of liked it


----------



## The Weeknd (Jul 19, 2015)

Dope episode of Power.


----------



## Grape (Jul 19, 2015)

True Detective 2 is a fucking trainwreck.


----------



## Samavarti (Jul 19, 2015)

Yasha said:


> The Big Bang Theory has neither explosion nor gore, yet it lasted 10 seasons. Writing is the most important factor to decide the long-term success of a TV show. I have dropped so many series due to lacklustre writing - Dexter, True Detective 2, The Walking Dead, Doctor Who, Hannibal, Twin Peak, Fringe, etc. etc.



 But various of the series you with lacklustre writing listed have achieved long-term success...


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 19, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]L0D0VGomWb4[/YOUTUBE]

Here we go again


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 19, 2015)

Yasha said:


> The Big Bang Theory has neither explosion nor gore, yet it lasted 10 seasons. Writing is the most important factor to decide the long-term success of a TV show. I have dropped so many series due to lacklustre writing - Dexter, True Detective 2, The Walking Dead, Doctor Who, Hannibal, Twin Peak, Fringe, etc. etc.



I don't think anyone would regard Big Bang Theory as well written. Sitcoms generally go the distance regardless of writing.


----------



## Yasha (Jul 19, 2015)

I have enjoyed the dialogues in Big Bang Theory thoroughly. *shrugs*


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 19, 2015)

Some of the dialogue has been okay but the show has been pretty bad for about 5 seasons.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 19, 2015)

supernatural has lasted for 11 seasons

give it the emmy


----------



## Rukia (Jul 19, 2015)

What would Hermione do bracelets.  I can't believe some of the shit you guys come up with.


----------



## Taleran (Jul 19, 2015)

*Ex Machina*
Pretty good, although they missed the ending by like 10 minutes.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 19, 2015)

>Big Bang Theory better written than Doctor Who, Hannibal, Twin Peaks, True Detective, etc.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 19, 2015)

Return of the Jedi: B

Definitely not as good as its predecessors, but still pretty good. You know there were severed heads in those storm troopers helmets.


----------



## Ae (Jul 19, 2015)

Speaking of gore porn

I looked up ring avulsion 

That shit is legit


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 19, 2015)

Wtf, yash?

It's been quite a while since I've read a post as wrong as that one, which says a lot.


----------



## The World (Jul 19, 2015)

that is the worst post I've seen since nensense


----------



## Cyphon (Jul 19, 2015)

*Hot Tub Time Machine 2*

First one wasn't good and this was worse. Had a couple of laughs but some of them came in the after movie pictures. Craig Robinson is the only one that was even remotely funny. Plot could have been worse I guess.

2/5


*Ant-Man*

Back to back Marvel letdowns from 2 of my most anticipated movies of the year and now I am having a sad day. I liked Paul Rudd as Ant-Man and enjoyed Douglas but didn't care much for the rest of the cast. Especially didn't like Rudds criminal crew in the least bit. The actual Ant-Man scenes were all on point and that is where the movie really shined. Other than those scenes it was mostly lame as far as entertainment goes. Comedy was mostly miss but there were a few chuckles. 

3/5


----------



## Stunna (Jul 19, 2015)

Pena was the best character in Ant-Man.


----------



## Cyphon (Jul 19, 2015)

Big Pena fan but didn't like him in this at all.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 19, 2015)

Haven't seen the movie.  But I have seen trailers.  And the Pena character makes me think that creators of the movie are racist.  The character doesn't seem realistic at all.  They just gave him some Hispanic traits and made him emphasis those traits to the extreme.  It's disgusting to tell you the truth.


----------



## Detective (Jul 19, 2015)

I should have gone to see the movie on Friday, but initially got it's release date confused, and believed it was coming out the same week as Mission Impossive V.

I might go see it later today, though?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 19, 2015)

pena's set to appear in 2 more films


----------



## Detective (Jul 19, 2015)

BTW, 3D or regular viewing for Ant-Man?

Stunna, your thoughts?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 19, 2015)

Detective said:


> BTW, 3D or regular viewing for Ant-Man?
> 
> Stunna, your thoughts?



He's gonna say regular, I think most here hate 3D for the most part.



Rukia said:


> Haven't seen the movie.  But I have seen trailers.  And the Pena character makes me think that creators of the movie are racist.  The character doesn't seem realistic at all.  They just gave him some Hispanic traits and made him emphasis those traits to the extreme.  It's disgusting to tell you the truth.



I think everyone's traits are exaggerated in this film


----------



## Detective (Jul 19, 2015)

Hmm, maybe so, but I thought there was a lot of Ant-man shrinking and CGI fight sequences in this film?

I also want to see a certain childhood locomotive character do his thing in 3D if it's worth it?


----------



## Ae (Jul 19, 2015)

Man, I'm loving Para's Superman avatar.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 19, 2015)

I dunno. Doubt it. I never see anything in 3D.


----------



## Detective (Jul 19, 2015)

What do you mean, you doubt it? I thought you already saw the film? That's why I asked if there was a lot of cool Ant-men special effects scenes and fights?


----------



## Rukia (Jul 19, 2015)

Pena was in the fucking goat End of Watch.  He deserves better.


----------



## Detective (Jul 19, 2015)

Man, those feels with their partnership in that film


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 19, 2015)

Man fuck that ending, the dude had a family


----------



## Stunna (Jul 19, 2015)

Detective said:


> What do you mean, you doubt it? I thought you already saw the film? That's why I asked if there was a lot of cool Ant-men special effects scenes and fights?


I mean, yeah, there are a lot of cool effects and shrink scenes. Doesn't mean the 3D would be good tho


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 19, 2015)

I'm glad Superman kicked Goku butt a second go round, this only proves after Batman mop the Floor with Kal-El next year that Batman solo DBZverse!


----------



## Detective (Jul 19, 2015)

I don't think anyone captures L.A films as well as David Ayer? Maybe Michael Mann( Heat and Collateral), from a purely cinematography standpoint, but he's fallen off in recent years by going away from his bread and butter.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 19, 2015)

I didn't know Ayer wrote and directed Suicide Squad! That moves it to my second most anticipated cape film behind deadpool.


----------



## Detective (Jul 19, 2015)

And he chose the best city in the world to shoot it in.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 19, 2015)

No he didn't

He chose Toronto


----------



## Rukia (Jul 19, 2015)

Ayer has good taste.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 19, 2015)

Gesy, you and I have been cool as of lately please  kindly don't insult my hometown!


----------



## Parallax (Jul 19, 2015)

he's good at depicting certains parts of LA for sure

I'm not sure if I've seen a single cinematographer/director that captures all of LA quite well.  I think probably the best I've seen is Heat or Drive.  Even that is pretty limited tho, 

Mulholland Drive is also way way up there for me, probably more so than the other films.


----------



## Detective (Jul 19, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> No he didn't
> 
> He chose Toronto



Shut up Gesy, your stupid post ruined the flow of my segue way into mentioning that Toronto was named the best city in the world to live in, and Canada was recently announced AGAIN as the most admired country in the world.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 19, 2015)

About to go back for another week long party.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 19, 2015)

Detective said:


> Shut up Gesy, your stupid post ruined the flow of my segue way into mentioning that Toronto was named the best city in the world to live in, and Canada was recently announced AGAIN as the most admired country in the world.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 19, 2015)

Get 'em !


----------



## Ae (Jul 19, 2015)

Parallax said:


> Mulholland Drive is also way way up there for me, probably more so than the other films.


----------



## Grape (Jul 19, 2015)

Parallax said:


>




Yeah that shit was a joke even by Canada standards.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 19, 2015)

Para feels really threatened every time people talk about nice places to live or visit.  Not our faults that LA is a dump.


----------



## Detective (Jul 19, 2015)

FUCK YEAH CANADA   

If this was the US(or possibly just shithole LA  ), that wheelchair bound man would have been shanked, and had his wheels jacked and left on some bricks like in the Bronx or Skid row.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 19, 2015)

>the worst track record of social injustices in the world


----------



## Parallax (Jul 19, 2015)

Detective mad as fuck 

lol rukia you live in Oklahoma fall back


----------



## Rukia (Jul 19, 2015)

Para bringing me up for no reason.


----------



## Detective (Jul 19, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> >the worst track record of social injustices in the world



Dude, have you ever had an opportunity to even read the news in your country?

I mean, it's not like a bunch of people haven't been shot like motherfuckers by your police.

I mean, it's not like your own government shut down, impacting thousands of people, just to prove a shitty point.

I mean, it's not like people having been dying instead of getting proper hospital care because your healthcare system has been robbing people for years, and when the President himself tries to even try to help some poor people out, there is a big rage about how it will turn the country inside out.

Should I go on?


----------



## Stunna (Jul 19, 2015)

I mean, like


who gives a shit

about Toronto


----------



## Violent by Design (Jul 19, 2015)

Geographical KOMBAT!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rukia (Jul 19, 2015)

I would probably put Switzerland ahead of Canada though.  Switzerland seems to be making all of the right decisions lately.


----------



## Grape (Jul 19, 2015)

Canada is like your little brother's friend that keeps trying to impress you, but no matter how hard they try they always fail.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 19, 2015)

lol Detective is legit mad

he always has to prop up canada while putting down the states when literally nobody else cares about this topic

insecurity OP


----------



## Rukia (Jul 19, 2015)

The Grizzlies moved from Vancouver to Memphis.  I will never get over that downgrade.


----------



## Grape (Jul 19, 2015)

Rukia said:


> The Grizzlies moved from Vancouver to Memphis.  I will never get over that downgrade.




Wow, that's a pretty shitty upgrade.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 19, 2015)

Parallax said:


> lol Detective is legit mad
> 
> he always has to prop up canada while putting down the states when literally nobody else cares about this topic
> 
> insecurity OP





Detective speaks on being worldly when he tends to come off as very sheltered.

Does he know there are places where people are getting stoned on the street for the most frivolous of acts? Or babies getting chopped by machetes? US is far from perfect, but there are worst places to be.


----------



## Grape (Jul 19, 2015)

The litmus test for how shitty your country is should be that if your national sport is dependent on the country directly below it to provide a league for your countrymen to enjoy it.


You probably live in a shitty country..


----------



## Detective (Jul 19, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> Detective speaks on being worldly when he tends to come off as very sheltered.
> 
> Does he know there are places where people are getting stoned on the street for the most frivolous of acts? Or babies getting chopped by machetes? US is far from perfect, but there are worst places to be.



Wow, you just blew yourself the fuck out by shooting yourself in the foot, dude.

Have you forgotten that my background is from a country that was in a violent civil war for over 30 years, where the worst acts of inhumanity(as in genocide) were covered up for years, and only recently shamed by the UN because the government system was blatantly one sided?

And those places that you mention, a lot of people from those countries are the same ones who flee to places like Canada, because our immigration policies are very kind upon those circumstances. Especially in the bigger cities.

So now that you have a little info about my background, can you still call me sheltered?


----------



## Ae (Jul 19, 2015)

Parallax said:


> lol Detective is legit mad
> 
> he always has to prop up canada while putting down the states when literally nobody else cares about this topic
> 
> insecurity OP



What do we care about less, Audi or Canada? Or my race rants (now).


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 19, 2015)

Isn't Los Angeles filled with Transexuals and drag?


----------



## Detective (Jul 19, 2015)

The Mad King said:


> Isn't Los Angeles filled with Transexuals and drag?



Common now, Huey. No need to speak of that like it's a negative thing. Because it's not negative.

However LA needs to get a handle on it's homeless population and drug problems first. All those suffering people. It's sad as fuck. When Ghost mentioned it to me a couple years ago, I thought he was joking as usual.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 19, 2015)

Detective said:


> Common now, Huey. No need to speak of that like it's a negative thing. Because it's not negative.
> 
> However LA needs to get a handle on it's homeless population and drug problems first. All those suffering people. It's sad as fuck. When Ghost mentioned it to me a couple years ago, I thought he was joking as usual.



So you're saying they should die of dehydration because that isn't a top priority ?


----------



## Detective (Jul 19, 2015)

The Mad King said:


> So you're saying they should die of dehydration because that isn't a top priority ?



Actually, if my phone alerts for international weather are accurate(which they are), there is a huge storm system flowing through South Cal right now. They must think it's the end of the world because it's raining.

Also,

I came across this Healthcare bill on Reddit. This is too OP, in a bad way.



I hope those special services in the US count for a really sexy nurse in a sexy nurse costume doing dirty things, because I don't understand how they can justify such a bill otherwise.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 19, 2015)

Detective said:


> Also, posting one article when America has quite possibly the worst track record of social injustices in the world, and against their own people, at that.





yeah, that america, north korea has nothing on it


----------



## Grape (Jul 19, 2015)

Detective not understanding the grace and efficacy of the United States health system.


----------



## Detective (Jul 19, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> yeah, that america, north korea has nothing on it



North Korea isn't even considered a country by world standards, dude. Those people are all condemned to hell from birth. You can't even talk about social injustice with that place when there is no system at all to even try and fight for yourself.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 19, 2015)

Stunna said:


> >Big Bang Theory better written than Doctor Who, Hannibal, Twin Peaks, True Detective, etc.



>this attempt to shoehorn dr who into the company of those other shows


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 19, 2015)

Detective said:


> North Korea isn't even considered a country by world standards, dude.



it's in the UN 



> Those people are all condemned to hell from birth. You can't even talk about social injustice with that place when there is no system at all to even try and fight for yourself.



i could swap north korea with the names of like 50 other countries from burkina faso to saudi arabia and they would all be objectively more socially unjust and worse to live in than america, man


----------



## Grape (Jul 19, 2015)

What you fail to mention, Detective, are the wait times that Canadians must experience for their healthcare.

I hear it's p bad.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jul 19, 2015)

> Isn't Los Angeles filled with Transexuals and drag?



They got those cot dang homosexuals too.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 19, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> >this attempt to shoehorn dr who into the company of those other shows


a couple things

firstly, you've never seen Doctor Who, so I don't know what you think you're laughing at

secondly, he listed Doctor Who along with the others in his post

thirdly, Doctor Who is (usually) better written than the Big Bang Theory, so my post stands

in other words, sit'cho ass down.


----------



## Detective (Jul 19, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> it's in the UN



What? They are not a recognized member. They just have observer status, which ain't shit.



> i could swap north korea with the names of like 50 other countries from burkina faso to saudi arabia and they would all be objectively more socially unjust and worse to live in than america, man



Hmm, maybe I should have clarified and just called it the world's largest 3rd world country then?


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 19, 2015)

Stunna said:


> a couple things
> firstly, you've never seen Doctor Who, so I don't know what you think you're laughing at
> secondly, he listed Doctor Who along with the others in his post
> thirdly, Doctor Who is (usually) better written than the Big Bang Theory, so my post stands
> in other words, sit'cho ass down.



stay  mad, nerd


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 19, 2015)

The wait times for non emergency service up here is at the most a couple of hours, however lets compare that to America when they find out you have poor insurance and can't afford the service then the proceed to wheel you out the surgery room.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 19, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> stay  mad, nerd


I guess that's one way to admit that your post was bullshit


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 19, 2015)

Isn't Luc from England? Why is he dissing Dr. who?


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 19, 2015)

Stunna said:


> I guess that's one way to admit that your post was bullshit



i don't have to watch dr who to know it's nowhere near as good as hannibal in the same way that i don't have to watch green lantern to know it's nowhere near as good as apocalypse now


----------



## Grape (Jul 19, 2015)

Wow, what a lazy attempt by Luc.

Or masterstroke by Yasha.


----------



## Ae (Jul 19, 2015)

Stunna said:


> I guess that's one way to admit that your post was bullshit



When is his post ever not bullshit


----------



## Stunna (Jul 19, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> i don't have to watch dr who to know it's nowhere near as good as hannibal in the same way that i don't have to watch green lantern to know it's nowhere near as good as apocalypse now


your post was bullshit because no one was saying that Doctor Who is as good as Hannibal

keep tryin tho


----------



## Grape (Jul 19, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> the same way that i don't have to watch green lantern to know it's nowhere near as good as apocalypse now




Holy shit that's legit funny.


----------



## Detective (Jul 19, 2015)

Grape said:


> What you fail to mention, Detective, are the wait times that Canadians must experience for their healthcare.
> 
> I hear it's p bad.



Uh, no.

If you have a life threatening emergency, you are given automatic priority over everyone else.

If you have a broken hand for instance, you are given treatement, but in a waiting area, because you are not in danger of losing your life.

And Toronto just opened North America's first fully digital hospital, with a 1.8 million square foot facility about 30 minutes from where I live. 80% of the hospital contains single patient rooms, to respect people's privacy.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 19, 2015)

Detective.  I work at a hospital.  Someone without insurance is seriously charged around 300,000 for a week in the ICU.  Some how having insurance chops that down to around 25,000.  Does that make any sense?


----------



## Ae (Jul 19, 2015)

Inb4 Cyphon and Gesy say they enjoyed Green Lantern more than Apocalypse Now


----------



## Violent by Design (Jul 19, 2015)

Am I gonna be the first one to point out that Gesy isn't American? Were his origin stories retconned?


----------



## Rukia (Jul 19, 2015)

I ran some errands and got some dinner.  Did Para ever apologize for throwing me under the bus?


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 19, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> nowhere near as good


----------



## Violent by Design (Jul 19, 2015)

Rukia said:


> I ran some errands and got some dinner.  Did Para ever apologize for throwing me under the bus?



He said you are washed up on Skype.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 19, 2015)

Peaceful By Design said:


> Am I gonna be the first one to point out that Gesy isn't American? Were his origin stories retconned?


No.  I mentioned over two years ago that he was Filipino.


----------



## Detective (Jul 19, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Detective.  I work at a hospital.  Someone without insurance is seriously charged around 300,000 for a week in the ICU.  Some how having insurance chops that down to around 25,000.  Does that make any sense?



I don't understand it, man. If staying in a hospital was legitamently that expensive, our healthcare system would have tanked in Year 1, many, many years ago. And we would be paying like 70-80% taxes to sustain it.

IMO, your healthcare system(before Obama tried helping somewhat) is one of the biggest fraud schemes in the world. Especially in combination to the multi-billion dollar pharmaceutical industry who has the FDA in their back pocket.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 19, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


>


no one said that either

dat reading comprehension


----------



## Rukia (Jul 19, 2015)

Peaceful By Design said:


> He said you are washed up on Skype.


Interesting.  He told me you were washed up on skype once.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jul 19, 2015)

He would never say that about me......


----------



## Rukia (Jul 19, 2015)

I thought the same until you told me.


----------



## Detective (Jul 19, 2015)

Peaceful By Design said:


> Am I gonna be the first one to point out that Gesy isn't American? Were his origin stories retconned?



I wasn't going to add more wood to the fire, because I am already legit annoyed with him for talking about not understanding countries with unfortunate war/living situations, and conveniently forgetting that I came from a place where civil war and mass genocide was active for over 30 years.


----------



## Detective (Jul 19, 2015)

Gesy forgetting his Pinoy roots


----------



## Rukia (Jul 19, 2015)

I do have a complaint about Canada.  Their border control is almost as bad as America's.  Way too fucking strict.  Just let me through.  European countries don't ask any questions.  They just stamp your passport.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jul 19, 2015)

Wasn't that long ago you could just drive into Canada as if it were just another state.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 19, 2015)

Where is Gesy from?


----------



## Detective (Jul 19, 2015)

Rukia said:


> I do have a complaint about Canada.  Their border control is almost as bad as America's.  Way too fucking strict.  Just let me through.  European countries don't ask any questions.  They just stamp your passport.



Actually, that was in part due to an agreement requested by the US to tighten up border security after 9/11. I remember during my childhood, going back and forth was the easiest thing in the world. In most crossing points, it was like a simple toll booth.

You can see it a lot at Toronto International Airport too. The US Customs area is like Fort Knox. I usually arrive an extra hour earlier just in case, and the Canadian Customs agents just shrug at me when I look at their easy line-up for people entering Canada.


----------



## Detective (Jul 19, 2015)

Peaceful By Design said:


> Wasn't that long ago you could just drive into Canada as if it were just another state.



Yeah, that's what I mentioned in my post above. Your government asked ours to tighten up the border as an act as solidarity, after 9/11. 

It's easier coming in via plane, though, because our customs officers are more lenient.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 19, 2015)

Peaceful By Design said:


> Wasn't that long ago you could just drive into Canada as if it were just another state.


Not anymore.  Now I have to talk to three people and I get moved into an interior room and get interviewed there as well.

Returning to the US is even worse.  You have to fill out these documents.  Then you have to do this redundant bullshit with a kiosk that has you answering the same questions.  Then you meet with an agent that stamps your passport.  And then another guy collects your kiosk receipt.  It's really fucking stupid.  I think it is all about job creation.  Thanks Obama.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 19, 2015)

Another thing.  And I was livid about this.  I bought alcohol at a duty free shop in Barcelona.  I packed the alcohol in my suitcase when I got to Atlanta.  And what did I discover in Dallas?  A card that indicated that my bag had been searched.  My alcohol which had been neatly wrapped was now sitting on the top of all of my stuff.  The wrapping completely ripped open.  The border guys didn't even try to put it somewhere to shield it from breaking.  Fucking assholes.


----------



## Detective (Jul 19, 2015)

Going into the US is like 5 minutes for me now(as in, the security checking shit, you can use a seperate line now), compared to 15 minutes before(I only arrive one hour earlier because the regular line is so fucking long to get into Fort Knox a.k.a US Customs). Mostly because I got the Nexus Travel card, after paying $ 65, getting called in for a quick interview, and then getting approved for 5 years of entry before my next renewal.

Coming back into Canada is less than a minute though once you get to the top of the line, they just look at your passport, give it back, and then ask you to have a good day.

Rukia, get the Nexus card dude. It's a great investment.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 19, 2015)

ae said:


> Inb4 Cyphon and Gesy say they enjoyed Green Lantern more than Apocalypse Now



Haven't seen it


----------



## Rukia (Jul 19, 2015)

Detective said:


> Rukia, get the Nexus card dude. It's a great investment.


Sounds good dude.  

Shame the US has fucked this thing up so much though.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 19, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> Haven't seen it



apocalypse now is dope

you should


----------



## Detective (Jul 19, 2015)

> The NEXUS alternative inspection program has been completely harmonized and integrated into a single program. NEXUS members now have crossing privileges at air, land, and marine ports of entry. Under the Western Hemisphere Travel Initiative, the NEXUS card has been approved as an alternative to the passport for air, land, and sea travel into the United States for US and Canadian citizens.
> 
> The NEXUS program allows pre-screened travelers expedited processing by United States and Canadian officials at dedicated processing lanes at designated northern border ports of entry, at NEXUS kiosks at Canadian Preclearance airports, and at marine reporting locations. Approved applicants are issued a photo-identification, proximity Radio Frequency Identification (RFID) card. Participants use the three modes of passage where they will either present their NEXUS card or have their iris scanned and make a declaration.
> 
> ...



I have only used it for airline travel between countries so far, but apparently you can use it for car travel, too. And you basically get into an Express line at the border crossing area.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jul 19, 2015)

At least we can go to Cuba now. I gotta visit Cuba before every other American does. #hipstertraveler


----------



## Detective (Jul 19, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]zyi_z8QMqBQ[/YOUTUBE]

Dat feeling when you walk by that otherwise 9989839283928938928938 mile long line-up like a friend, while the rest of those people look at you with murder in their eyes.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 19, 2015)

Yeah.  Even Carnival Cruises is going to Cuba now.


----------



## Detective (Jul 19, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Yeah.  Even Carnival Cruises is going to Cuba now.



I've heard bad things about those Carnival Cruises, doe.

Is any of it true, Rukia?


----------



## Violent by Design (Jul 19, 2015)

I have zero interest in cruises anymore, but I had a pretty good time on Carnival.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 19, 2015)

I have never been on Carnival.  But it does seem like bad things happen on a lot of those cruises.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 19, 2015)

Oceania is by far the best line as far as I am concerned.


----------



## Detective (Jul 19, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> apocalypse now is dope
> 
> you should



Dear Luc,

Fuck your Heathrow Airport.

Making people walk like 3 days from the plane, down the fucking ramp that winds around like a big M, and then arriving at that congested as fuck customes entry line.

However, when I went in December last year, they stamped my passport with a resident status up till November of this year. Is that normal? Or just because we were part of the commonwealth?


----------



## Violent by Design (Jul 19, 2015)

One time I did go on a Carnival cruise where we were hit by a Hurricane going toward Novia Scotia and we never landed.

The ship was rocking back and forth, it was pretty wild to be on deck. It looked like the scene from Titanic where the ship was sinking.

Carnival gave everyone a big discount for future cruises. Not really their fault tho.


----------



## Grape (Jul 19, 2015)

Cruise ships are by far the worst means of travel.


----------



## Ae (Jul 19, 2015)

I don't understand why people get mad when I don't pick up my dog's shit


----------



## Rukia (Jul 19, 2015)

Good chance I am going to London next year.  I am in the London Marathon lottery.  And if that doesn't work out.  I am interested in attending Wimbledon.


----------



## Detective (Jul 19, 2015)

Peaceful By Design said:


> I have zero interest in cruises anymore, but I had a pretty good time on Carnival.





Rukia said:


> Oceania is by far the best line as far as I am concerned.



I am terrified by those stories of power running out, and people taking shits in the hallways of the cruiseliner.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 19, 2015)

ae said:


> I don't understand why people get mad when I don't pick up my dog's shit


I almost got in a fistfight with a neighbor once when his dog took a shit on my lawn right in front of me.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 19, 2015)

Detective said:


> I am terrified by those stories of power running out, and people taking shits in the hallways of the cruiseliner.


That was an isolated incident.  I have been on 8 cruises now.  And I have never had any problems.

I did go on a British Isles cruise once that had most of the elderly passengers getting sick though.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jul 19, 2015)

The only cruise I'd do ATM is one to Alaska. My friends are too pussy to go though.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 19, 2015)

Detective said:


> Dear Luc,
> 
> Fuck your Heathrow Airport.
> 
> ...



might be a commonwealth thing, yeah

unless you had already applied to be there for that period of time


----------



## Detective (Jul 19, 2015)

Rukia said:


> I almost got in a fistfight with a neighbor once when his dog took a shit on my lawn right in front of me.



  

Seriously, this is one of the reasons I will never have a pet.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 19, 2015)

Grape said:


> Cruise ships are by far the worst means of travel.



Yeah, Titanic kinda sucked all the fun out of it. But hey, I'll take something going wrong on a ship over something going wrong on a plane.


----------



## Ae (Jul 19, 2015)

Pigeons shit and no one pick that shit up. I ain't picking my dog shit up either.


----------



## Grape (Jul 19, 2015)

Hey Rukia, move to San Antonio and be my workout partner. 

I want to run a marathon


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 19, 2015)

Peaceful By Design said:


> The only cruise I'd do ATM is one to Alaska. My friends are too pussy to go though.




da fuck you're going to Alaska for?



Detective said:


> Seriously, this is one of the reasons I will never have a pet.



Dogs that can't shit would be the perfect species.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 19, 2015)

Detective said:


> Seriously, this is one of the reasons I will never have a pet.


The dog was looking right in my eyes when it took that shit.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 19, 2015)

Well due to the laws of Buoyancy Grape shouldn't be taking any cruises any time soon.


----------



## Detective (Jul 19, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> unless you had already applied to be there for that period of time



No, it's strange. I didn't even notice it until I got back to Toronto. I was only there for a month on holidays.

Must have to do with the commonwealth thing, yeah.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jul 19, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> da fuck you're going to Alaska for?
> 
> 
> .



To see ice.


----------



## Grape (Jul 19, 2015)

Detective said:


> No, it's strange. I didn't even notice it until I got back to Toronto. I was only there for a month on holidays.
> 
> Must have to do with the commonwealth thing, yeah.




They understand how difficult it is to ween yourself off mommy's tit.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 19, 2015)

Cruises are fun.  I love fucking around during the muster station drill.  Getting my life jacket light wet right before the drill starts.


----------



## Detective (Jul 19, 2015)

Peaceful By Design said:


> To see ice.



And the Northern Lights


----------



## Rukia (Jul 19, 2015)

Alaska is overrated guys.  Not a fun place for a cruise.  The ports are all these boring tiny villages.


----------



## Detective (Jul 19, 2015)

Man, I was watching some YT vids of different colours of my potential car, to help me choose, and some of them had their dogs riding in the back.

Fuck that noise. 



Why would you get a vehicle with nappa leather seats, and then get dog hair, and potential tears in the leather from having it trampled by the sharpness of a dog's nails?


----------



## Ae (Jul 19, 2015)

ae said:


> Pigeons shit and no one pick that shit up. I ain't picking my dog shit up either.



squirrels, raccoons, feral cats

all shits that no one picks up

If no ones around, who cares


----------



## Detective (Jul 19, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Alaska is overrated guys.  Not a fun place for a cruise.  The ports are all these boring tiny villages.



Dat 20-25% Geo pay, doe

Your parents must have made a killing while you were up there.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 19, 2015)

This last one I went on was fucking legit.  Cinque Terre, Italy.  Monte Carlo.  Nice.  Corsica.  Mallorca.  The cities were sweet.  Great tapas.  Great shopping.  Tons to do.  The women were fucking gorgeous.


----------



## Ae (Jul 19, 2015)

Who the hell just carries a pack of bags around? 

Do you know how many times my dog shit in one walk?


----------



## Rukia (Jul 19, 2015)

It was my neighbor.  Go in and get a bag right now!


----------



## Rukia (Jul 19, 2015)

Lazy fuck doesn't even walk his dog.  He just lets it walk around his front yard supervised for a few minutes.


----------



## Ae (Jul 19, 2015)

I avoid shit when it's on the sidewalk and go on with my day. I don't be like "Someone should pick up those damn pigeons shit!"


----------



## Detective (Jul 19, 2015)

Rukia,

Rome doesn't just fall apart in a day, dude.

I hear it's near collapse levels right now

And the thing is, this isn't the first time either


----------



## Grape (Jul 19, 2015)

I'm with Bae.

I'm against the systemic denial of nutritional poop to the grass, weed and insect world.

Also, think of the fucking carbon footprint caused by poop bags.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 19, 2015)

I didn't care for Rome that much.  We did a running tour in Rome at 7 AM on one of our days.  And that was a lot better.  Mainly because everything around Rome was a lot less crowded.  And my dad, my brother in-law, and I also were big fans of the Swedish girl that gave the tour.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 19, 2015)

Massarace confirmed legit terrible human being for just letting his down shit on people's lawns


----------



## Parallax (Jul 19, 2015)

yeah you're a terrible person 

also cats da GOAT pet


----------



## Rukia (Jul 19, 2015)

I'm with you Para.  I prefer cats.  My parents have a bunch of dogs.  They are too needy.  Follow me around the house constantly.


----------



## Detective (Jul 19, 2015)

Fuck cats, too

Multi-personality moody ass motherfuckers

Will betray you for their own ends


----------



## Ae (Jul 19, 2015)

Parallax said:


> yeah you're a terrible person



These people probably don't even recycle


----------



## Parallax (Jul 19, 2015)

my cats have never sold me out, they're the best


----------



## Ae (Jul 19, 2015)

Cats are for boring people


----------



## Detective (Jul 19, 2015)

Mexican cats gotta stick together, I suppose


----------



## Grape (Jul 19, 2015)

Cats are the GOAT pets easily.


----------



## Detective (Jul 19, 2015)

ae said:


> These people probably don't even recycle



Of course you wouldn't have an issue with shitting all over the place, considering your name stands for Ass Eater, and explains that shit taste of yours


----------



## Rukia (Jul 19, 2015)

Detective said:


> Fuck cats, too
> 
> Multi-personality moody ass motherfuckers
> 
> Will betray you for their own ends


You have to own a cat when it is a kitten.  That is your only chance to form any kind of bond with it.


----------



## Detective (Jul 19, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]EdKc-61n6f4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rukia (Jul 19, 2015)

Detective.  Major heat wave going on in the US today dude.  I heard it was going to be 41 in Washington DC.  That's even hotter than Texas and Oklahoma.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 19, 2015)

Cats are super cute, giving them attention tend to feel like you're annoying them though


----------



## Detective (Jul 19, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> you'd kick a dog?



The dog would be attached to a leash attached to the owner's hand. When I kicked the owner's ass off my lawn, the dog would be sent flying off into the sky, Team Rocket style, along with him by proxy of being attached to the leash.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 19, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> Cats are super cute, giving them attention tend to feel like you're annoying them though


That's why you wait for them to come to you.  Noob.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 19, 2015)

Rukia is right, you need to get a cat while it's a kitten.  That's the only way it can form a legit bond.  All my cats I got as kittens and they're really affectionate and nice, they usually hang out in my room with me when I'm home.  Also not treating it like shit helps a lot


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 19, 2015)

Detective said:


> The dog would be attached to a leash attached to the owner's hand. When I kicked the owner's ass off my lawn, the dog would be sent flying off into the sky, Team Rocket style, along with him by proxy of being attached to the leash.



you logic'd yourself outta that one very well 

kudos


----------



## Detective (Jul 19, 2015)

I once went over to some obscure relative's house on my mom's side, along with the rest of my family to visit them, years ago. They had a cat. It was okay. I started petting and scratching it, and it was purring like fucking loudly.

Then I wanted to stop, in order to go get a drink of water. 

It basically started hissing and looking like it wanted to kill me the second I stopped the GOAT level of scratching/petting I was apparently doing.

Ungrateful pussy


----------



## Grape (Jul 19, 2015)

Rukia said:


> That's why you wait for them to come to you.  Noob.





Parallax said:


> Rukia is right, you need to get a cat while it's a kitten.  That's the only way it can form a legit bond.  All my cats I got as kittens and they're really affectionate and nice, they usually hang out in my room with me when I'm home.  Also not treating it like shit helps a lot




But... that's not even the point he was making.

You illiterate.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 19, 2015)

you quoted the wrong Rukia post I was agreeing with, Grape


----------



## Ae (Jul 19, 2015)

It blows my mind how it's even possible that some people like cats more than dogs. I just assume internet cat videos brainwashed them all.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 19, 2015)

This is what I am looking into Detective.  Pretty pricey.  But there is something to be said about convenience.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 19, 2015)

thats because you're a terrible person, massarace


----------



## Detective (Jul 19, 2015)

Even though I wouldn't want to have a pet myself, because I would be too busy to give it the time and attention it needs, I would rank dogs much higher than cats

Fucking ungrateful, turncoat cats


----------



## Detective (Jul 19, 2015)

Rukia said:


> This is what I am looking into Detective.  Pretty pricey.  But there is something to be said about convenience.



Yeah..... fuck those prices, man.



Also, I went at like the worst time to see Wimbledon, in December/January. It was basically a deserted building at the time. And it's like the last stop on the tube.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 19, 2015)

Detective.  You sound like you really dislike cats.


----------



## Grape (Jul 19, 2015)

Be real though, Detective.

You won't buy a pet because you'll be too tempted to eat the friend.


----------



## Ae (Jul 19, 2015)

Parallax said:


> thats because you're a terrible person, massarace



Atleast I won't become a crazy cat person one day


----------



## Rukia (Jul 19, 2015)

I'm really enjoying that Leonard Cohen Nevermind song.  I'm glad True Detective brought it to my attention.


----------



## Grape (Jul 19, 2015)

That song is shit and you know it, Rukia.


----------



## Grape (Jul 19, 2015)

My sister got me to watch some new tv show that's based on that Silence of the Lambs movie.

It was decent. Might watch more.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 19, 2015)

ae said:


> It blows my mind how it's even possible that some people like cats more than dogs. I just assume internet cat videos brainwashed them all.



Make sense in Rukia's case, they're the trolls of the animal kingdom


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 19, 2015)

ae said:


> Atleast I won't become a crazy cat person one day



A guy leaving dog shit all over his neighborhood ain't better, b.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 19, 2015)

Yeah.  For the most part I have always supported masterpiece.  But I didn't know he didn't clean up after his dog.  He loses a few points for that.


----------



## Detective (Jul 19, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Detective.  You sound like you really dislike cats.



As a child, I was really appalled by the sudden switch from purring to hissing like it wanted to kill me becausee I had stopped scratching/petting it. Dat entitled attitude.

I hold loyalty as a highly regarded virtue, and that cat fucking crossed the line.



In comparison, my 5th grade homeroom teacher brought in her dog once to class, and I ended up petting and scratching him too, with my left hand, while continuing my math assignment with my right. While I was doing this, he picked up one of his front paws, and placed it on my forearm, and made this big smiling face.



For the rest of the week, he would bark like a motherfuck at any of the other kids if they tried to approach me without his security clearance.


----------



## Detective (Jul 19, 2015)

ae said:


> Atleast I won't become a crazy cat person one day



This.

There is this lady who works in the same building as me, who has like fucking 5 cats. She's in her mid 40's and still single. And has pictures of her cats on her desk that can be seen if you walk by.

Fucking cat lady


----------



## Grape (Jul 19, 2015)

Detective said:


> This.
> 
> There is this lady who works in the same building as me, who has like fucking 5 cats. She's in her mid 40's and still single. And has pictures of her cats on her desk that can be seen if you walk by.
> 
> Fucking cat lady




You should bang that lady.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 19, 2015)

why would a cat be loyal to a stranger after only getting pet once, that doesn't make a lot of sense.


----------



## Detective (Jul 19, 2015)

Grape said:


> You should bang that lady.



Her face legit looks like sandy paper in terms of complexion, and one could say a ruler standing straight up has more curves. And to top it all off, what a legit horrible personality. Like completely angry at the world.


----------



## Detective (Jul 19, 2015)

Parallax said:


> why would a cat be loyal to a stranger after only getting pet once, that doesn't make a lot of sense.



There was no need to threaten violence for an innocent kid going out of his way to pet the cat.


----------



## Ae (Jul 19, 2015)

Parallax said:


> why would a cat be loyal to a stranger after only getting pet once, that doesn't make a lot of sense.



When I meet new people, I wouldn't want to be around someone that is standoffish and I'm less likely to ever want to see them again.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 19, 2015)

Detective.  You probably stepped on it's tail when you walked away.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 19, 2015)




----------



## Violent by Design (Jul 19, 2015)

So adorable, my heart is melting.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 19, 2015)

That looks fake to me.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 19, 2015)

then again the cat displayed displeasure being pet that way the first time, what did they expect the second time


----------



## Ae (Jul 19, 2015)

Even cartoons animals want to be dogs


----------



## Violent by Design (Jul 19, 2015)

TODAYS MY BIRTHDAY AND BECAUSE OF THAT EVERYONE HAS TO LISTEN TO ME

NOW I COMMAND YOU ALL TO NEG PARALLAX!!!


----------



## Grape (Jul 19, 2015)

Cats are cool because they look at humans as if they were giant cats.

Dogs are a much easier and less rewarding relationship.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 19, 2015)

I can confirm it's VBD's bithday


----------



## Ae (Jul 19, 2015)

Grape said:


> Cats are cool because they look at humans as if they were giant cats.
> 
> Dogs are a much easier and less rewarding relationship.



You don't know what you're talking about


----------



## Rukia (Jul 19, 2015)

Damn.  Detective has a lot of ammo on youtube.

Grape is right.  Cats are a more challenging pet.  And they won't put up with being teased.  Bad owners tease their pets.  It's what they do.  Those types of owners should stick with dogs.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 19, 2015)

Happy birthday VBD

How old are you now?


----------



## Grape (Jul 19, 2015)

Peaceful By Design said:


> TODAYS MY BIRTHDAY AND BECAUSE OF THAT EVERYONE HAS TO LISTEN TO ME
> 
> NOW I COMMAND YOU ALL TO NEG PARALLAX!!!




Done.

Now what?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 19, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Damn.  Detective has a lot of ammo on youtube.
> 
> Grape is right.  Cats are a more challenging pet.  And they won't put up with being teased.  Bad owners tease their pets.  It's what they do.  Those types of owners should stick with dogs.



Describe teasing your pet?

And I don't know if "challenging" is the word, as long as their food,water, and litter box is taken care of, the cat is set.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 19, 2015)

I remember this too though.  A vicious dog had to be dealt with.



[YOUTUBE]Dw9AwaJaVGU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Parallax (Jul 19, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Damn.  Detective has a lot of ammo on youtube.
> 
> Grape is right.  Cats are a more challenging pet.  And they won't put up with being teased.  Bad owners tease their pets.  It's what they do.  Those types of owners should stick with dogs.



yeah that's true, cats don't put up with bullshit.  They liked to be teased, but they don't enjoy being fooled with regularly.  If you do that they pretty much hate you for being condescending to them.


----------



## Ae (Jul 19, 2015)

You people are confirmed crazy


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 19, 2015)

Rukia said:


> I remember this too though.  A vicious dog had to be dealt with.
> 
> 
> 
> [YOUTUBE]Dw9AwaJaVGU[/YOUTUBE]



They really had surveillance videos recording outside their home? that kid is gonna have a hard time sneaking out when he's older.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 19, 2015)

That Bannai guy tracked gay Mike down.  Dayum!


----------



## Ae (Jul 19, 2015)

Dogs also look aesthetically better and unique variety 

Most people can't even tell the difference with cats


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 19, 2015)

Rukia said:


> That Bannai guy tracked gay Mike down.  Dayum!



link?


----------



## Rukia (Jul 19, 2015)

His name was at the bottom of the thread a second ago.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 19, 2015)

race is seriously trying to have this cats vs. dogs debate.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 19, 2015)

This is gold.  Fuck you dogs.

[YOUTUBE]S7znI_Kpzbs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ae (Jul 19, 2015)

I also like to add I have no problems with cats and I actually like them

but it's like comparing Superman with Goku

Superman will always be better


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 19, 2015)

Rukia said:


> This is gold.  Fuck you dogs.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]S7znI_Kpzbs[/YOUTUBE]



see what happens when you take balls away from someone?


----------



## Ae (Jul 19, 2015)

Also this cat is better than yours


----------



## Rukia (Jul 19, 2015)

Fucking brilliant.

[YOUTUBE]vwji6HiXWCs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Cyphon (Jul 19, 2015)

Dogs > cats unless said cat is a tiger. Would love to have a pet tiger. Shit would cost too much to feed though.


----------



## Ae (Jul 19, 2015)

Dogs also have better relatives

Grey Wolves and Red Fox are top tier majestic


----------



## Ae (Jul 19, 2015)

And since I'm on the topic of biology

People with recessive gene are OP


----------



## Samavarti (Jul 19, 2015)

Cats are boring pets.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 19, 2015)

that's part of the appeal...for me anyway


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 19, 2015)

Parallax said:


> yeah that's true, cats don't put up with bullshit.  They liked to be teased, but they don't enjoy being fooled with regularly.  If you do that they pretty much hate you for being condescending to them.



how do cats conceptualise being condescended to doe


----------



## Ae (Jul 19, 2015)

Borings pets for boring people


----------



## Yasha (Jul 19, 2015)

Grape said:


> Cats are cool because they look at humans as if they were giant cats.
> 
> Dogs are a much easier and less rewarding relationship.



Yeah, getting on friendly terms with cats is really challenging, which makes the friendship all the more rewarding emotionally.

I have been trying to befriend this cat family - one cat mom and her 2 kitties - living in my backyard for the last few weeks without much success. Feed them every other night, and the 2 kitties still won't let me so much as to stroke their backs.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 19, 2015)

I prefer dogs to cats, but the latter can be too demanding at times. Cats are chill and would suit my lazy slow paced lifestyle


----------



## Yasha (Jul 19, 2015)

Peaceful By Design said:


> TODAYS MY BIRTHDAY AND BECAUSE OF THAT EVERYONE HAS TO LISTEN TO ME
> 
> NOW I COMMAND YOU ALL TO NEG PARALLAX!!!



If I becomes US President one day, I will make this day the National Abortion Day.


----------



## Grape (Jul 19, 2015)

Yumi is back.


----------



## Ae (Jul 19, 2015)

Stunna said:


> I prefer dogs to cats, but the latter can be too demanding at times. Cats are chill and would suit my _lazy_ slow paced lifestyle



At least someone is honest


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 19, 2015)

Yasha said:


> Yeah, getting on friendly terms with cats is really challenging, which makes the friendship all the more rewarding emotionally.
> 
> I have been trying to befriend this cat family - one cat mom and her 2 kitties - living in my backyard for the last few weeks without much success. Feed them every other night, and the 2 kitties still won't let me so much as to stroke their backs.



Don't bother

I feel like animals can somehow sense evil


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 19, 2015)

Stunna said:


> I prefer dogs to cats, but the latter can be too demanding at times. Cats are chill and would suit my lazy slow paced lifestyle



yeah, a person with a busy lifestyle would have to hire a dog walker if they can't find anyone to pick up the slack.


----------



## Cyphon (Jul 19, 2015)

Definitely shouldn't buy a dog if you don't have time for it. I take my dog damn near everywhere though. Parties, stores that allow them etc....

Plus I have a lot of neighbors with dogs so we watch each others dogs if the others are away.


----------



## Yasha (Jul 19, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Para feels really threatened every time people talk about nice places to live or visit.  Not our faults that LA is a dump.



Damn, I miss the LA is a dump convo. 

I feel fortunate that LA wasn't the first US city I visited, else my first impression of the United States would have been ruined.


----------



## Grape (Jul 19, 2015)

Cyphon said:


> Definitely shouldn't buy a dog if you don't have time for it. I take my dog damn near everywhere though. Parties, stores that allow them etc....
> 
> Plus I have a lot of neighbors with dogs so we watch each others dogs if the others are away.




See guys.

Cyphon is a dog person.

Let that sink in.


----------



## Ae (Jul 19, 2015)

Grape, you openly admits you're a bad person.


----------



## Yasha (Jul 19, 2015)

I also have a dog. He takes great pleasure in letting me stroke his belly, which I take as a sign of trust.


----------



## Grape (Jul 19, 2015)

Well yeah, everyone is a bad guy. I'm just smart enough to view myself subjectively.


----------



## Samavarti (Jul 19, 2015)

I have a dog like that, she lays on his back whenever someone approaches her so they stoke her belly.


----------



## Yasha (Jul 19, 2015)

Mine wouldn't let strangers nor strange objects near him though. He's a bit paranoid, and always thinks we are going to murder him if our hands are holding unfamiliar or stick-like items.


----------



## Ae (Jul 19, 2015)

Grape said:


> Well yeah, everyone is a bad guy.



No, I'm a boy scout.


----------



## Yasha (Jul 19, 2015)

Is that why you are scouting Para?


----------



## Samavarti (Jul 19, 2015)

Mine is crazy, she is completely fine with some strangers people and lets them pet her, and other people she decided to bite them, even with is just some random guy walking way ahead of me.

Also none of my dogs are particularity fond to people holding working tools or strange items.


----------



## Ae (Jul 19, 2015)

What kind of dogs do you have Sama?


----------



## Samavarti (Jul 19, 2015)

I have four dogs  A German Shepherd, an Australian Cattle Dog, A Malinois, and a Groenendael.


----------



## Grape (Jul 19, 2015)

There is only one dog breed that is respectable enough for me.

Rhodesian ridgeback.

It is basically man's greatest achievement in selective breeding. The ridgeback is an impressive beast. Especially in person.


----------



## Yasha (Jul 19, 2015)

Pug is pretty impressive. To think that humans can turn wild wolf into this in a matter of millennia.


----------



## Cyphon (Jul 19, 2015)

Samavarti said:


> I have four dogs  A German Shepherd, an Australian Cattle Dog, A Malinois, and a Groenendael.



I have a gs too. He is awesome.


----------



## The World (Jul 19, 2015)

Husky is the GOAT dog


----------



## The World (Jul 19, 2015)

ae said:


> Dogs also look aesthetically better and unique variety
> 
> Most people can't even tell the difference with cats



you mean house cats

I want a black panther to eat your nuts off one day


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 19, 2015)

I'm want a German Shepard


----------



## Ae (Jul 19, 2015)

*Rocky* (1976): Light 7

That kiss scene was uncomfortable


----------



## Stunna (Jul 19, 2015)

it is, isn't it


----------



## Rukia (Jul 19, 2015)

Adrienne is a terrible character played by an unappealing actress.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 19, 2015)

Rukia         pls


----------



## Ae (Jul 19, 2015)

I didn't like her either


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 19, 2015)

But...why?


----------



## Stunna (Jul 19, 2015)

'cause they're bad people


----------



## Ae (Jul 19, 2015)

She's my type too: White, submissive, and insecure.

I honestly don't know what went wrong.


----------



## Detective (Jul 19, 2015)

*Film:* Ant-Man
*Rating:* ★★★★ out of ★★★★★
*Comments:* Did extremely well for an origin story. Had a nice easy going pace to the film. And fucking Michael Pena.   

I also liked it waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay better than Age of Shitron, but that's not exactly a feat in itself because it's easy to be better than shit.

However....


*Spoiler*: __ 




ANThony


----------



## Stunna (Jul 19, 2015)

ae said:


> She's my type too: White, submissive, and insecure.





Stunna said:


> 'cause they're bad people


**


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 19, 2015)

Star Wars: Return of the Jedi: B

Definitely the weakest of the original trilogy, but still good.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 19, 2015)

er, didn't you just review that yesterday? if not today?


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 19, 2015)

who's adrienne


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 19, 2015)

Stunna said:


> **



oh ho ho ho


----------



## Detective (Jul 19, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> who's adrienne



Was someone talking about the Rocky franchise on a previous page?


----------



## Stunna (Jul 19, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> who's adrienne


I can't tell if you're being anal about the spelling or if you're legit curious, but Adrian is the late wife of Rocky Balboa


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 19, 2015)

well i didn't see anyone discussing rocky 
so i had no context


----------



## Stunna (Jul 19, 2015)

bitch please; there's an expiration date on spoilers


----------



## Ae (Jul 19, 2015)

No there isn't


----------



## Ae (Jul 19, 2015)

You could have just said wife or lover

That extra detail was completely unnecessary


----------



## Stunna (Jul 19, 2015)

maybe

doesn't change the fact that there's a statute of limitations on spoilers

sorry to ruin the surprise for you, but again, movie's 10 years old


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 19, 2015)

10 years is my cutoff for spoilers too. If you haven't seen it 10 whole years after it was released you probably don't have plans on seeing it, so why be mad


----------



## Ae (Jul 19, 2015)

And no it's _your_ fault for not being courteous

You know that saying you can't please everyone? Well you _can_ please everyone by not spoiling at all. No one is going to be offended or mad because you don't reveal spoiler.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 19, 2015)

I didn't think about it because it's been a _decade_

plus, Rocky is such a renowned series that I'd assumed that everyone here's seen them all anyway

furthermore, Adrian's death isn't even some shocking twist in the first place

in other words: stay maad


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 19, 2015)

Are you mad about Rocky's wife?


----------



## Stunna (Jul 19, 2015)

btw, don't bother trying to revenge spoil me: I tend not to care about such things


----------



## Ae (Jul 19, 2015)

And this 10 year rule...

None of us was even born 10 years after _2001: A Space Odyssey_. I wouldn't have been please if someone had spoil that, especially now knowing that it's my favorite movie.

Also I have a lot of movies on my queue, so sorry if I didn't get to see it in time smh



Stunna said:


> btw, don't bother trying to revenge spoil me: I tend not to care about such things



I won't do that because I'm not an asshole


----------



## Stunna (Jul 19, 2015)

you can't spoil a 47 year old movie


----------



## Stunna (Jul 19, 2015)

like, it'd be one thing if I walked in while you were in the middle of watching Citizen Kane or some shit and was like "Oh, Rosebud? It's his sled".

But if we're just talking and I say "Rosebud was his sled" and you haven't seen the movie, that's not on me; the film is old af


----------



## Ae (Jul 19, 2015)

Psycho SPOILER

*Spoiler*: __ 



I always saw the iconic shower image when the girl was screaming, but I never knew she died. I thought the bitch was gonna be in the entire movie. And that surprise added to the movie. So if I had known she die, you're literally ruining a part of the movie and diminishing the value of that movie for that person.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 19, 2015)

Stunna said:


> er, didn't you just review that yesterday? if not today?



Was this directed at me? I thought so, but my post wasn't showing up on my profile. So I presumed I had forgotten to hit the post button.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 19, 2015)

I'm happy for you that you managed to see Psycho unspoiled; I did too

but if you had been spoiled, it would have been understandable. The movie is old and super famous; after a certain point, you just have to let go and hope for the best. Unless someone has made it clear that they intend to watch something that they haven't seen already, I'm not going to be like "Hey, have you seen The Godfather?" before I start talking about the death scene of character X--I'm just gonna do it because the movie is multiple decades old and already a pop-cultural staple. Statute of limitations, man.

again, I'm sorry that I spoiled the death for you, but you didn't really miss out on anything--it isn't a huge deal in the context of the overall series


----------



## Grape (Jul 20, 2015)

Wow guys. I'm almost done with the second season of this Silence of the Lambs show.

Clarice hasn't arrived yet, but I'm eagerly waiting.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 20, 2015)

mmm delicious bait


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jul 20, 2015)

I'm negging the homophobes with gay porn gifs.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jul 20, 2015)

did you guys neg para like i asked?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 20, 2015)

lets say I did


----------



## Samavarti (Jul 20, 2015)

I don't like negging people, even if it's para.


----------



## Grape (Jul 20, 2015)

Peaceful By Design said:


> did you guys neg para like i asked?



I did. 

Made yo fuckin birthday special, I did.


----------



## Grape (Jul 20, 2015)

Yo these doctors eating reporter is the gayest thing ever put on television.


----------



## Slice (Jul 20, 2015)

Jurassic Park 1 was on TV this weekend. Havent seen it in years and its crazy how well it holds up. Had an extra laugh aut Samuel L Jackson having the same dub voice as Tommy Lee Jones in this one, never realized that before. 

T-Rex breakout scene still reigns supreme as far as suspense and special effects in a movie rated for teens go.

Plus that glorious depiction of 1990s "hacking" 



Also saw Kill the Boss. Had a few good laughs but ultimately forgettable. Wouldnt recommend.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 20, 2015)

>Plus that glorious depiction of 1990s "hacking" 

Always gets me.


----------



## Grape (Jul 20, 2015)

It's not like they've gotten any better.


----------



## Taleran (Jul 20, 2015)

Parallax said:


> he's good at depicting certains parts of LA for sure
> 
> I'm not sure if I've seen a single cinematographer/director that captures all of LA quite well.  I think probably the best I've seen is Heat or Drive.  Even that is pretty limited tho,
> 
> Mulholland Drive is also way way up there for me, probably more so than the other films.



N
I
G
H
T
C
R
A
W
L
E
R


----------



## Yasha (Jul 20, 2015)

*Ant-Man*

Stupid, uninspired writing. No sequel, please. 

4.5/10


----------



## Yasha (Jul 20, 2015)




----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 20, 2015)

That can't be Jena Yasha my friend, she would have already ripped you to shreds!

Unless she is waiting for her moment to strike then RUN YASHA RUNNNNN!


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 20, 2015)

Jen _wished_ she had those curves


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 20, 2015)

Man going to Thailand in a week and reading all the horror stories is something else. No thanks to prostitutes and drugs.


----------



## Yasha (Jul 20, 2015)

Whereabout in Thailand? Make sure you don't leave your drinks unattended, or you might wake up with a bruised anus.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 20, 2015)

I won't be drinking on my own for sure. Too many stories of people waking up and having been robbed.


----------



## Ae (Jul 20, 2015)

Ennoea said:


> I won't be drinking on my own for sure. Too many stories of people waking up and having been robbed.



And waking up in ditches


----------



## Slice (Jul 20, 2015)

Faith no More greatest hits album for 6? on iTunes?
Cant say no to that.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 20, 2015)

you could also dl the discography


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 20, 2015)

Ennoea said:


> I won't be drinking on my own for sure. Too many stories of people waking up and having been robbed.





ae said:


> And waking up in ditches




Or getting tattoos on their faces with a capuchin monkey running around with your pinky!


----------



## Slice (Jul 20, 2015)

Parallax said:


> you could also dl the discography



That would be a bit more expensive than 6E though. 

I almost never dl music for free.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jul 20, 2015)

Parallax said:


> you could also dl the discography



Yo Para, you are Mexican.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 20, 2015)

got'eeeeeeem


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 20, 2015)

Yo Para. You a hipster Mexican. You a bitch ass.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 20, 2015)

Stunna yous a bitch ass too.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jul 20, 2015)

YEAH!!! GET EM!!!


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 20, 2015)

All this hate,hostility and violence! Come on guys you can do better!


----------



## Stunna (Jul 20, 2015)

Huey's right


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 20, 2015)




----------



## Wonder Mike (Jul 20, 2015)

Yasha said:


> *Ant-Man*
> 
> Stupid, uninspired writing. No sequel, please.
> 
> 4.5/10





I'm gonna watch it this week or the next one. Gotta wait for the salary.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 20, 2015)

ayo Gesy take that weak ass 9gag shit to Facebook, homes


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 20, 2015)

random aggro from stunna
will gesy roll over and show his belly, or growl and show fang


----------



## Parallax (Jul 20, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> random aggro from stunna
> will gesy roll over and show his belly, or growl and show fang


----------



## Rukia (Jul 20, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]Nr2dK-dcOqc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 20, 2015)

Stunna said:


> ayo Gesy take that weak ass 9gag shit to Facebook, homes




I'm out of your depth, kid

Stick to nerd jizzing over Doctor Whodafuckcares


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 20, 2015)

the gif was unnecessary and weakened the retort


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 20, 2015)

Gonna try to watch Batman Returns tonight, lets hope it holds up to how I remember it, or bad in a hilarious kind of way.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 20, 2015)

depends on what you're expecting

if you expect it to hold up as a _good_ movie, it probably won't 

still my favorite Batman movie tho


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 20, 2015)

At least it doesn't have the Batmobile driving up a building...I think.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 20, 2015)

nah, just a Batmobile hacked by the Penguin


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 20, 2015)

sensible chuckle


----------



## The World (Jul 20, 2015)




----------



## Slice (Jul 20, 2015)

Quality sarcastic journalism


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 20, 2015)

> Pratt ordered the studio to pay him $1.5 MILLION to star in Guardians Of The Galaxy



tfw Vin Diesel prolly got paid around the same and all he had to say was "I am Groot" in different ways.

"I am Groot"
now.... can you say it as a question?
"I am Groot?"
Now excitement!
"I AM GROOOOOT!"

Beautiful! you've done it again!


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 20, 2015)

To be fair after the F&F films are over he won't be able to keep up his lifestyle so he is Savin as much money as he can!


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 20, 2015)

The Mad King said:


> To be fair after the F&F films are over he won't be able to keep up his lifestyle so he is Savin as much money as he can!



>F&F films
>over


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 20, 2015)

>thinking f&f is over


----------



## Slice (Jul 20, 2015)

I like Vin Diesel. The man is a colossal nerd.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 20, 2015)

The killing every character off Dom can't carry this franchise forever


----------



## Rukia (Jul 20, 2015)

Slice.  Come on dude.  No one buys that you like Vin Diesel.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jul 20, 2015)

but they've only killed off Han Seoul Oh and Paul Walker...


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 20, 2015)

F&F is episodic. That shit will never end.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 20, 2015)

Statham should be the primary villain for another 2-3 installments.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 20, 2015)

The Mad King said:


> The killing every character off Dom can't carry this franchise forever



It possibly can actually lol, 

As long as they keep it ridiculous,most will not care about what other D list actor they replace them with. 



edit: enno knooooows


----------



## Rukia (Jul 20, 2015)

I see that someone spoiled Psycho a couple of pages ago.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 20, 2015)

Rukia          pls


----------



## Rukia (Jul 20, 2015)

Detective's Canada thread is killing it in the cafe.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 20, 2015)

Rukia don't you think this chick is a better psylocke than Olivia Munn?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 20, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Detective's Canada thread is killing it in the cafe.



Canadians are happy as fuck to be making news

The whole first page is bashing 'murica


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 20, 2015)

Gesy where are you from?


----------



## Grape (Jul 20, 2015)

This Silence of the Lambs television miniseries sure got pretty fucking boring pretty fucking quickly after season two.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 20, 2015)

The Mad King said:


> Gesy where are you from?



34/f/the philippines

Now your turn, you sexy beast


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 20, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> 34/f/the philippines
> 
> Now your turn, you sexy beast



I'm married but thanks I guess


----------



## Rukia (Jul 20, 2015)

The Mad King said:


> Rukia don't you think this chick is a better psylocke than Olivia Munn?


No.  Not really.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 20, 2015)

Rukia said:


> No.  Not really.


I don't know you anymore


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 20, 2015)

The Mad King said:


> I'm married but thanks I guess


----------



## Rukia (Jul 20, 2015)

A bit too Asian looking for me.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 20, 2015)

Rukia said:


> A bit too Asian looking for me.



But Munn has no body shape unless if you being straight as a number 1 as a shape


----------



## Detective (Jul 20, 2015)

Peaceful By Design said:


> did you guys neg para like i asked?



Oh man, I missed your birthday revelation post. My bad, dude. It must have been after I went to see Ant-Man at the IMAX yesterday.

And I shall neg him, because who am I to deny a man's unselfish birthday wish on NF?

Happy Birthday VBD!


----------



## Detective (Jul 20, 2015)

The Mad King said:


> But Munn has no body shape unless if you being straight as a number 1 as a shape



I'm sorry dude, I have to side with Rukia on this Psylocke comparison debate.

Also, I can't trust your judgement on cosplay characters after that whole Asian Nightwing female cosplayer who you mistook for Spanish.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 20, 2015)

You very well knew I was just being stubborn and rather go down fighting


----------



## Rukia (Jul 20, 2015)

Gigi Hadid would be playing Psylocke in my movie.


----------



## Grape (Jul 20, 2015)

Seriously though.

Silence of the Lambs season three is fucking trash.

No wonder this shit got cancelled.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 20, 2015)

Well to be fair Grape's grandmother is just happy to have some company so she isn't pressuring him to get a job.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 20, 2015)

Bruce Wayne runs really slow in the BvS trailer.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 20, 2015)

The dialogue sucks too.

The oldest lie in America?  Are you fucking serious?


----------



## Detective (Jul 20, 2015)

I know, right? The oldest lie in America is basically bootstraps or essentially the belief in capitalism.

But to be quite honest, I didn't like the delivery on that "The red capes are coming x2" line.

Felt weird hearing that


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 20, 2015)

Detective said:


> But to be quite honest, I didn't like the delivery on that "The red capes are coming x2" line.
> 
> Felt weird hearing that



it was weirdly quavery and 

iunno

the line itself was kinda dumb too


----------



## Yasha (Jul 20, 2015)

Gesy is a filipino? They are my least favourite Asians to be honest.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 20, 2015)

The red capes are coming line was stupid tbh.

The only one wearing a red cape is Supes, unless there are Superman clones in the movie


----------



## Detective (Jul 20, 2015)

It was a play on words for the famous American saying of "The Redcoats are coming" by Paul Revere back during the revolutionary war era.


----------



## Detective (Jul 20, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> it was weirdly quavery and
> 
> iunno
> 
> the line itself was kinda dumb too



Quavery, yes! That's exactly how I heard it too, and it weirded me out.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 20, 2015)

The speech Martha gave to Clark was awful too.  Her idea about being a symbol and a beacon of hope was a good one.  But she immediately backtracked and told him to do whatever he wanted.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 20, 2015)

Detective said:


> It was a play on words for the famous American saying of "The Redcoats are coming" by Paul Revere back during the revolutionary war era.



Now that makes sense


----------



## Rukia (Jul 20, 2015)

Everything from Lex was awful if we are being honest.


----------



## Detective (Jul 20, 2015)

Yeah, I can't deny that. The Supes and Bats moments were on point, but Lex felt out of place. I will give him the benefit of the doubt though, at least until I see him bald like in that one teaser poster.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 20, 2015)

Suicide Squad looks on point though.


----------



## Detective (Jul 20, 2015)

Yep!


----------



## Rukia (Jul 20, 2015)

Do you remember this Detective? Indominus was fucking terrified.


----------



## Detective (Jul 20, 2015)

It took me a couple seconds in the theatre to realize they used fucking slow motion for a dinosaur, but then I laughed.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 20, 2015)

Yeah.  Is there anything we can do as spectators to encourage filmmakers to use less slow motion?


----------



## Detective (Jul 20, 2015)

Fuck you Michael Bay


----------



## Rukia (Jul 20, 2015)

I swear I always find big American stories on the Daily Mail before I find them at CNN or Fox.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 20, 2015)

Yasha said:


> Gesy is a filipino? They are my least favourite Asians to be honest.



That's messed up Yash..

But I love you anyway


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 20, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Do you remember this Detective? Indominus was fucking terrified.



First time i saw Blue pop his claws gave me a good laugh too 

I mean, where the hell did he get the courage to try and fight Indominus? I know the T-Rex was there but wtf lol


----------



## Rukia (Jul 20, 2015)

Jurassic World is 6 mill away from knocking super heroes out of the top 3 in the all-time box office category.  Good riddance.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 20, 2015)

until Batman v Superman is released


----------



## Rukia (Jul 20, 2015)

No.  It will disappoint.


----------



## Grape (Jul 20, 2015)

Holy shit this animation is terrible.

It travels a total of like two inches by taking two steps at a sprint.

What the fuck?

What is this? A raptor burnout?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 20, 2015)

Not in the box office 

With Star Wars releasing this year, that'll be 4 movies that made over a bil this year


----------



## Rukia (Jul 20, 2015)

Everything okay, Grape?  You have been complaining about a lot of things lately.  Is it humid as fuck in Houston right now?


----------



## Grape (Jul 20, 2015)

Gesy, I'm going to remove you from ignore now.

You better be a good boy. Daddy doesn't give out third tries.


----------



## Grape (Jul 20, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Everything okay, Grape?  You have been complaining about a lot of things lately.  Is it humid as fuck in Houston right now?




I'm great. I had an hour long massage this morning.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 20, 2015)

Yeah...lets pretend I wasn't off the list a long time ago.


----------



## The World (Jul 20, 2015)

grape think he special

check your privilege


----------



## Rukia (Jul 20, 2015)

How old is Grape?  Around thirty?


----------



## Grape (Jul 20, 2015)

23. But you knew that already.


----------



## Detective (Jul 20, 2015)

Yeah, but, what's your body's real age due to neglecting it?


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jul 20, 2015)

23? pfft, waddnt even old enough to party when it was 1999...


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jul 20, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> Not in the box office
> 
> With Stars Wars releasing this year, that'll be 4 movies that made over a bil this year



Don't fall for that cheap bait Gesy. You're better than that.


----------



## Detective (Jul 20, 2015)

I was 14 in '99

We are some of the last of a dying breed of quality individuals, Boner

GOAT Generation


----------



## Grape (Jul 20, 2015)

RAGING BONER said:


> 23? pfft, waddnt even old enough to party when it was 1999...




Like that stopped me.



I remember 1999 vividly. Such a great year, and all capped off by Limp Bizkit performing a Prince cover on New Years.

That cover was better than Prince's version btw.


----------



## Grape (Jul 20, 2015)

Your memory is shit, Detective. I'm almost 30 

86, fool.

Rukia 82?

Det 79?

Para 88.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jul 20, 2015)

Detective said:


> Yeah, I can't deny that. The Supes and Bats moments were on point, but Lex felt out of place. I will give him the benefit of the doubt though, at least until I see him bald like in that one teaser poster.



I don't have my opinion on Lexemberg formed yet. I'll give my final thoughts on him after I watch the movie. He's the only actor that I still need some convincing from. But something tells me he will deliver.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 20, 2015)

i'm kinda disappointed by age of ultron's gross

i expected it to outgross avengers


----------



## Ae (Jul 20, 2015)

Grape said:


> Your memory is shit, Detective. I'm almost 30
> 
> 86, fool.
> 
> ...



But you all act like kids

Except maybe Para


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jul 20, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> i'm kinda disappointed by age of ultron's gross
> 
> i expected it to outgross avengers



That's because it was a shitty movie. And word of mouth spread about how appaling it was.


----------



## Detective (Jul 20, 2015)

Grape said:


> Your memory is shit, Detective. I'm almost 30
> 
> 86, fool.
> 
> ...



I don't think I ever saw you state your age before, and if you did dude, I may have accidentally skimmed over your post thinking it's content was irrelevant to the discussion at hand, as per the norm.



Also, where did you get '79 when I said I was 14 in '99?

Math Failure OP


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jul 20, 2015)

ae said:


> But you all act like kids
> 
> Except maybe Para



NF brings out our inner kids, Masterrrace.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jul 20, 2015)

Detective said:


> I don't think I ever saw you state your age before, and if you did dude, I may have accidentally skimmed over your post thinking it's content was irrelevant to the discussion at hand, as per the norm.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Detective, you're that old? Has your hair turned grey entirely?


----------



## Detective (Jul 20, 2015)

Mike and His Friends said:


> Detective, you're that old? Has your hair turned grey entirely?



Nah, dude. I have them GOAT Asian genes(I am south asian, but it applies equally to both south and east asians), so my hair is still full, thick and black as fuck.

I can basically cut it short today, and it will be back to full strength in 3 weeks or so. It's actually a bother sometimes, because of how often I have to get my hair cut.


----------



## Grape (Jul 20, 2015)

You should dye your hair, Detective.

Aim for blond, but give up when you hit orange.


----------



## Detective (Jul 20, 2015)

Not sure I get the reference in your joke?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 20, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Jurassic World is 6 mill away from knocking super heroes out of the top 3 in the all-time box office category.  Good riddance.



So it will knock Furious 7 out afterwards ?


----------



## Grape (Jul 20, 2015)

Detective said:


> Not sure I get the reference in your joke?




You know how Asians want to be blonde/blond so they dye their hair, but stop after it turns orange for some reason?


----------



## Ae (Jul 20, 2015)

I had my hair platinum blonde a few years ago, but now I'm too lame to do it again.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jul 20, 2015)

Detective said:


> Nah, dude. I have them GOAT Asian genes(I am south asian, but it applies equally to both south and east asians), so my hair is still full, thick and black as fuck.
> 
> I can basically cut it short today, and it will be back to full strength in 3 weeks or so. It's actually a bother sometimes, because of how often I have to get my hair cut.



I always thought you were either caucasian/black.


----------



## Grape (Jul 20, 2015)

I did too, bae, I did too.

But it was like 1999. It was a thing.


----------



## Ae (Jul 20, 2015)

Detective, you're middle eastern. Stop lying. There's no such thing as South Asia.


----------



## Detective (Jul 20, 2015)

Grape said:


> You know how Asians want to be blonde/blond so they dye their hair, but stop after it turns orange for some reason?



Yeah, but, that's east asians, not south asians.

But I suppose you cannot differentiate, doe.


----------



## Grape (Jul 20, 2015)

Detective said:


> Yeah, but, that's east asians, not south asians.
> 
> But I suppose you cannot differentiate, doe.




But really, who could?


----------



## Ae (Jul 20, 2015)

It's like trying to differentiate East Asia and Southeast Asia


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jul 20, 2015)

aren't SE Asians generally a bit darker?


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 20, 2015)

14 in '99? got damn!


----------



## Detective (Jul 20, 2015)

Mike was probably like 4 or 5 back then, or something.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 20, 2015)

5 going on 6


----------



## Detective (Jul 20, 2015)

RAGING BONER said:


> aren't SE Asians generally a bit darker?



Yeah, East, or oriental asians, are pale as fuck, for the most part. South asians, are typically more diverse in skin colour, ranging from light skinned, tanned or darker, but that's because they look more Indian-esque than Han-like.


----------



## Detective (Jul 20, 2015)

In '99, Stunna was 3.


----------



## Ae (Jul 20, 2015)

Does anyone here hike?


----------



## Yasha (Jul 20, 2015)

I don't know what you're talking about when you said superior Asian gene, Detective. I have always been mistaken for being 35+. 



~Gesy~ said:


> That's messed up Yash..
> 
> But I love you anyway



I have been to Manila. It's a pretty messed up city. Armed guards patrolling everywhere. Any vehicles approaching a hotel had to be searched for bombs.

And I love you too, Gesy.


----------



## Ae (Jul 20, 2015)

Recessive genes are the best genes regardless of your ethnicity


----------



## Yasha (Jul 20, 2015)

ae said:


> Does anyone here hike?



I do. You Americans are fortunate to have so many wonderful, bear-infested national parks. The hiking experience in Yosemite is going to be hard to top.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jul 21, 2015)

ae said:


> Recessive genes are the best genes regardless of your ethnicity



Why is that?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 21, 2015)

*Samurai Champloo*

Once a year viewing for my second most fave anime.
This series never seize to amaze, while I appreciate the fact that story could have been told in 1 season I honestly hope they did another season because of how well develop the cast was and their chemistry.
One of the few anime where the Dub is far better than the sub. 
My favorite episode is the Counterfeit brothel episode where my man Mugen was so thirsty he kicked ass to kingdom come just to get that ninja girl. 

Mugen and Jin on of the best and most memorable duos in amine history.

Also this series has the #1 soundtrack bar none, RIP Nujabes  



I give this 5 fat beats out of 5 ...


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jul 21, 2015)

I love Samurai Champloo as well!


----------



## Grape (Jul 21, 2015)

Champloo is what happens when artists fail at storytelling.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 21, 2015)

*Justice league: Gods and Monsters*

-Thought it was going to be a "what if the justice League were a bunch of douchebags" kind of thing--  but it turned out to be a " what if  a bunch of douchebags were  the Justice League" kind of thing, which made me care less tbh.
-I didn't like the story
- didn't like the animation
+Fight scenes were ok

*C-*

*Batman Returns*

+ Pfeiffer in her prime 
+ when Batman kills someone, he just shrugs and move on . There were a couple of times I went "ah Batman...I'm pretty sure you just killed that guy"
- Penguin plans was pretty dumb, but what can one expect from Tim Burton?
- penguin actually being half penguin
? Pfeiffer > Hathaway as catwoman 

*B-*


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 21, 2015)

Grape said:


> Champloo is what happens when artists fail at storytelling.



grape pls **


----------



## Stunna (Jul 21, 2015)

Batman setting those dudes on fire with his batmobile and strapping the other dude with the bomb


----------



## Grape (Jul 21, 2015)

Hathaway > Prime Pfieffer.

Come at me, bro.


----------



## Grape (Jul 21, 2015)

Stunna said:


> Batman setting those dudes on fire with his batmobile and strapping the other dude with the bomb




Massacres fools.

Not like Nolan's pansy-ass Batman.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 21, 2015)

yeah, I'm down with Batman's "no kill" code and all, but I gotta say I'm also fond of how cutthroat Keaton's Batman was

and lol nawp; Prime Pfeiffer >>> Hathaway

current Pfeiffer just > Hathaway tho


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 21, 2015)

Grape said:


> Hathaway > Prime Pfieffer.
> 
> Come at me, bro.



Why do you like being wrong so much, bro? 

IS THIS FUN FOR YOU!!?


----------



## Grape (Jul 21, 2015)

Hathaway has that Jewish girl on the cusp-of-the-slow-decline-into-starving-skeleton-at-Aushwitz thing going for her.

And..


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 21, 2015)

Batman returns a B

Gods and Monsters a C


Gesy has finally surpass his sensei Grape


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 21, 2015)

Grape said:


> Hathaway has that Jewish girl on the cusp-of-the-slow-decline-into-starving-skeleton-at-Aushwitz thing going for her.
> 
> And..



lol, Whatever floats your boat I guess 




The Mad King said:


> Batman returns a B
> 
> Gods and Monsters a C
> 
> ...



Yes, it was more enjoyable, call me when G&M has Pfeiffer in tight leather.


----------



## Ae (Jul 21, 2015)

Hathaway is definitely more attractive than Pfeiffer

This is was the _only_ picture with a quick search that Pfeiffer looked good


----------



## Grape (Jul 21, 2015)

Bae know what it is.

Pfieffer is p basic.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 21, 2015)

dammit

what the hell is wrong with you people


----------



## Yasha (Jul 21, 2015)

Pfeiffer has always sort of reminded me of the famous painting Scream.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 21, 2015)

Stunna said:


> dammit
> 
> what the hell is wrong with you people



>Something i've been asking pretty much every day


----------



## Stunna (Jul 21, 2015)

I was talking more about the Auschwitz comment

but yeah, that too


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 21, 2015)

i do a lot of smh in here smh


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jul 21, 2015)

man there's some strange cats with suspect taste on NF


----------



## Grape (Jul 21, 2015)

How racist would it be if I said that I respect white people's opinions on white girls more than I do other race's views on white girls?

Like it probably isn't even racist. It's been scientifically proven that every race has general trouble discerning members of other races.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 21, 2015)

Kindly  stop acting like Batman Returns had prime Pfeiffer


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 21, 2015)

I'll be fair and say Prime Pfeiffer was no Prime Sharon Stone though.


----------



## Grape (Jul 21, 2015)

Like... who do black people think is the best looking Destiny's Child member?


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 21, 2015)

are you really doing this?


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jul 21, 2015)

prime Beyonce, before JayZ sucked the soul outta her, was pretty fine; but i do recall one of the other Childrenses giving her a run for her money...or maybe i'm thinking of the silent chick from TLC


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 21, 2015)

I can never decide between Beyonce and Kelly 

Both are dimes imo


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 21, 2015)

Googling photos of them made me realize Kelly had a nose job, gotta take  points  off now for cheating.


----------



## Ae (Jul 21, 2015)

Grape said:


> Like... who do black people think is the best looking Destiny's Child member?



Who's the fairest of them all


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jul 21, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> Googling photos of them made me realize Kelly had a nose job, gotta take off points now for cheating.



i dunno man...i mean, Kimmy Cakes is fine (personality not withstanding) but if she hadn't had all that surgery she'd be a below basic tier bitch. 

i always give points for effort...

we can't all be born 10's


----------



## Parallax (Jul 21, 2015)

Super Mike said:


> i do a lot of smh in here smh



it wasn't always this way.


----------



## Grape (Jul 21, 2015)

Alright let's try another example.

Which one?


----------



## Ae (Jul 21, 2015)

Is that TLC?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 21, 2015)

Salt n Pepa, i'm surprised Grape know these cats


----------



## Ae (Jul 21, 2015)

Salt-N-Pepa?

Is the third one Suga?


----------



## Grape (Jul 21, 2015)

ae said:


> Salt-N-Pepa?
> 
> Is the third one Suga?




bae know the bad one.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 21, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> I'll be fair and say Prime Pfeiffer was no Prime Sharon Stone though.



yes, pfeiffer was better


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 21, 2015)

Munich got Vidal. I'd be impressed if Guardiola wasn't coaching them. Inb4 Vidal plays as a single anchor.


----------



## Slice (Jul 21, 2015)

Super Mike said:


> 14 in '99? got damn!


----------



## Stunna (Jul 21, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> yes, pfeiffer was better


I thought I was about to be alone in saying this


----------



## The World (Jul 21, 2015)

better with what?

a better actress? yeah maybe

but prime Sharon stone was definitely hotter


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 21, 2015)

The World said:


> better with what?
> 
> a better actress? yeah maybe
> 
> but prime Sharon stone was definitely hotter



nah son

yung pfeif was like a real life angel 
a sexy angel


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 21, 2015)

tho yung stone was close

she was def crazy hot too


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 21, 2015)

the cool thing about pfeif and stone tho is that there's been no point in their adult lives where i wouldn't have fucked them

pfeif is like 60 now and she's still hot
it's crazy


----------



## The World (Jul 21, 2015)

pfeif is the same age as stone and her birthday is the same as mine 

heh


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 21, 2015)

wait they're the same age? 

h...unh 
i always thought pfeif was older


----------



## The World (Jul 21, 2015)

pfeif also played as catwoman and stone was in that abomination catwoman with halle berry 

well at least stone makes up for it for being in 3-4 really good movies


----------



## Pseudo (Jul 21, 2015)

Andrei Rublev: 4.5/5

Tarkovsky is the greatest of all time....I think.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 21, 2015)

Pfeif cat woman was an abomination people only overlook that because of the skin tight leather outfit


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 21, 2015)

The Mad King said:


> Pfeif cat woman was an abomination people only overlook that because of the skin tight leather outfit



Only thing I disliked was the 9 lives thing.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 21, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> Only thing I disliked was the 9 lives thing.



Again she wasn't no catwoman-

- Cat puns yes she had those
- she was only Selana Kyle in name, who by the way was never no defenseless Secretary who wen awol!
- butchered her entire characterization and lore
- 9 lives 
- licking herself like a cat and eating a bird 
- her fighting style he just looking pretty, cartwheels and whipping mind you catwoman is one of DC's top 30 Martial Artists


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 21, 2015)

Batman and Batman returns is why I deeply despise Tim Burton and his Emo monotone gloomy directing


----------



## Stunna (Jul 21, 2015)

The _Batman_ movies are what made you start disliking Burton's visual style?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 21, 2015)

The Mad King said:


> Again she wasn't no catwoman-
> 
> - Cat puns yes she had those
> - she was only Selana Kyle in name, who by the way was never no defenseless Secretary who wen awol!
> ...



I mean..these things are rarely accurate depictions, I don't fault directors/writers for putting their own spin on things.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 21, 2015)

> catwoman is one of DC's top 30 Martial Artists



i mean

she did beat that creepy dude with the eye shutters that one time

but i'm not sure that puts her in those ranks 

maybe she's sneaking into the #30 spot i guess


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 21, 2015)

How many "Martial Artist" does DC have? 

Top 30 could mean she's around average.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 21, 2015)

Well the list contains 150 people so 30 is pretty good

Catwoman gave shiva a good fight although she lost she didn't go down easily also her agility as a fighter is better than Nightwing


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 21, 2015)

Stunna said:


> The _Batman_ movies are what made you start disliking Burton's visual style?



Yes because it was then I realize this guy kept making the same type of movies.


----------



## Slice (Jul 21, 2015)

The Mad King said:


> Catwoman gave shiva a good fight [...]



Seriously?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 21, 2015)

Slice said:


> Seriously?



It did end like this


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 21, 2015)

Slice said:


> Seriously?



That part got to me as well.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 21, 2015)

The Mad King said:


> It did end like this



ah..the last panel kinda proved you wrong, bro...


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 21, 2015)

Correction she just survive Shiva it wasn't a good fight my apologizes


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 21, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> ah..the last panel kinda proved you wrong, bro...



I know but shiva is top 3 so yeah


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 21, 2015)

datass tho


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 21, 2015)

catwoman never gave shiva a "good fight"

shiva destroyed her

as proved by your own pages lmao

standard huey

claim something and then post proof which negates it


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 21, 2015)

I remember the first run of new 52 Catwoman where whenever Batman showed up Selena straight grabbed his dick and tells him " I want this now !"


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 21, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> datass tho



Kindly quote my apologies and this as well.


Luc no offense bro but your a little too old to be having a beef over the net


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 21, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> How many "Martial Artist" does DC have?
> 
> Top 30 could mean she's around average.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 21, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> datass tho



>you will never impregnate lady shiva in a depraved eugenics experiment


----------



## Slice (Jul 21, 2015)

The Mad King said:


> I remember the first run of new 52 Catwoman where whenever Batman showed up Selena straight grabbed his dick and tells him " I want this now !"



Most of new 52 was a mistake


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 21, 2015)

>catwoman will never grab your dick and tell you "i want this now!"


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 21, 2015)

Slice said:


> Most of new 52 was a mistake



You read it?


----------



## Stunna (Jul 21, 2015)

New 52 sounds like a mistake. The plan was to sorta reboot the DC universe to make it more accessible to new fans, right? So why didn't they just emulate the Marvel Ultimate formula?


----------



## The World (Jul 21, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> catwoman never gave shiva a "good fight"
> 
> shiva destroyed her
> 
> ...



when I read that as Shiva countered every move and bodied her I was wondering the same damn thing 

classic paint sniffing huey


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 21, 2015)

Stunna said:


> New 52 sounds like a mistake. The plan was to sorta reboot the DC universe to make it more accessible to new fans, right? So why didn't they just emulate the Marvel Ultimate formula?



the marvel ultimate formula requires the concurrent publication of a new line for pretty much every major comic alongside the normal-universe version of that comic 

so i assume they figured they'd just reboot the original line rather than hedge their bets the way marvel did

besides, marvel are currently rebooting everything too, as far as i'm aware. secret war is going to wipe all the previous continuity and start from scratch. or maybe it'll just wipe out ultimate marvel. iunno


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 21, 2015)

The World said:


> when I read that as Shiva countered every move and bodied her I was wondering the same damn thing
> 
> classic paint sniffing huey



Warudo we were cool but now we're not.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 21, 2015)

It's fusing them right? From what i've seen, popular characters like Miles Morales and Kinda Evil Richards aren't going nowhere .


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 21, 2015)

Secret wars is going to kill of a lot of marvel characters except a select few.


Wolverine will be a female and Logan will be old man logan


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 21, 2015)

mojo jojo richards is popular?


----------



## Stunna (Jul 21, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> the marvel ultimate formula requires the concurrent publication of a new line for pretty much every major comic alongside the normal-universe version of that comic
> 
> so i assume they figured they'd just reboot the original line rather than hedge their bets the way marvel did


I mean, I know they wanted to just reboot and have a single line of canon

but I feel like they did it awkwardly if they wanted it to be accessible to a new generation? Like, if you're rebooting Batman, why start #1 with him having his full Bat family? Jason's Red Hood, Dick's Nightwing, Tim's Red Robin...why have that as a starting point for a new canon?


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 21, 2015)

After Life (1998)

Interesting little movie by Koreeda. When the film is focused it's very engaging, esp about the struggle for that one memory which we would want to experience again. But the more real aspects of the film, including the characters and their memories make the film feel abit too cheery. After Life can't be so passionless and have such a restrained sense of politeness. It's just disingenuous. Engaging but just too subtle. It's like the middle Classes have died with no regrets. Kind of fake.

B


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 21, 2015)

Stunna Batman didn't retcon per say that's why


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 21, 2015)

Huey your counter argument was pretty bad


----------



## The World (Jul 21, 2015)

The Mad King said:


> Warudo we were cool but now we're not.



I'm sorry but that post was just so autistic


----------



## Slice (Jul 21, 2015)

The Mad King said:


> You read it?



I read quite a lot of the stuff when they restartet but dropped more and more of the books. The last one i collected / read was Azarellos Wonder Woman.



Stunna said:


> New 52 sounds like a mistake. The plan was to sorta reboot the DC universe to make it more accessible to new fans, right? So why didn't they just emulate the Marvel Ultimate formula?



It failed in everything it set out to do.
No concept to attract new readers, too much change to keep the old ones.
But as Luc said going the Ultimate route would be too much effort and requires launching even more books. They kinda try that with the 'Earth One' series but not very succesful so far.



Lucaniel said:


> mojo jojo richards is popular?



When Hickman introduced him he was.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 21, 2015)

Ennoea said:


> Huey your counter argument was pretty bad



I did apologize man I try to be nice but you guys are just the worst


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 21, 2015)

Stunna said:


> I mean, I know they wanted to just reboot and have a single line of canon
> 
> but I feel like they did it awkwardly if they wanted it to be accessible to a new generation? Like, if you're rebooting Batman, why start #1 with him having his full Bat family? Jason's Red Hood, Dick's Nightwing, Tim's Red Robin...why have that as a starting point for a new canon?





The Mad King said:


> Stunna Batman didn't retcon per say that's why



Yeah i think only slight changes were made, Rebooting the Bat family would be too much work imo.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 21, 2015)

Stunna said:


> I mean, I know they wanted to just reboot and have a single line of canon
> 
> but I feel like they did it awkwardly if they wanted it to be accessible to a new generation? Like, if you're rebooting Batman, why start #1 with him having his full Bat family? Jason's Red Hood, Dick's Nightwing, Tim's Red Robin...why have that as a starting point for a new canon?



cos they wanna have their cake and eat it too i guess

didn't want the trouble of having to do all those origin stories again and having a period of comics publication where characters with their own fanbases like red hood and nightwing didn't have ongoings, so that readership wasn't being monetised


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 21, 2015)

Slice I disagree, Nu52 fleshed out Aquaman, Wonderwoman, Animal Man, some bat mythos, Barry Allen although no Wally west is upsetting, and several other characters.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 21, 2015)

The Mad King said:


> I did apologize man I try to be nice but you guys are just the worst



lol I forgive you, Huey, there's a lot of stories to remember, details can get mixed up. Might have been best to look  back into it first though.


----------



## Slice (Jul 21, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> Yeah i think only slight changes were made, Rebooting the Bat family would be too much work imo.



They adjusted the character ages
Didnt care to explain how there could have been several Robins in that new timeframe
Tried to somehow still make it plausible that Damian exists
Denied the existance of Cassandra Cain
Removed Oracle in favor of Barabara Gordon Batgirl
Rewrote the Bruce / Catwoman dynamic


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 21, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> lol I forgive you, Huey, there's a lot of stories to remember, details can get mixed up. Might have been best to look  back into it first though.



i don't think this is really a case where you can use that excuse because he clearly has access to the comic where catwoman fought shiva seeing as he posted pages from it, but he still misrepresented it as catwoman giving her a good fight instead of catwoman getting rekt


----------



## Stunna (Jul 21, 2015)

yeah, yeah, too much work and missing out on certain fanbases

but I think it would have been more interesting with a "hard reboot" akin to, like, what Ulimate Spider-Man did


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 21, 2015)

Slice said:


> They adjusted the character ages
> Didnt care to explain how there could have been several Robins in that new timeframe
> Tried to somehow still make it plausible that Damian exists
> *Denied the existance of Cassandra Cain*
> ...



smfh 

cass is GOAT


----------



## Slice (Jul 21, 2015)

The Mad King said:


> Aquaman, Wonderwoman, Animal Man



Admittedly those were quality books directly after the reboot.
You could add I, Vampire as well as Swamp Thing to the list.


----------



## Slice (Jul 21, 2015)

Stunna said:


> yeah, yeah, too much work and missing out on certain fanbases
> 
> but I think it would have been more interesting with a "hard reboot" akin to, like, what Ulimate Spider-Man did



Could have worked.
Could have killed them for real.

Too much risk for them.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 21, 2015)

> Could have killed them for real.



that seems overstated

doesn't DC fall into "too big to fail"?

who's gonna step into their market space, image? 

image's stable is never gonna be as iconic or popular as superman and batman


----------



## Ae (Jul 21, 2015)

Joe Manganiello looks like he is carved from the finest carrara marble. I can't believe Jena said she isn't into him.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 21, 2015)

I kindly like nu52 redhood over old red hood.

Also Batman in this is more resourceful making him fighting the league little tiny bit more believable


----------



## Violent by Design (Jul 21, 2015)

Stunna said:


> I mean, I know they wanted to just reboot and have a single line of canon
> 
> but I feel like they did it awkwardly if they wanted it to be accessible to a new generation? Like, if you're rebooting Batman, why start #1 with him having his full Bat family? Jason's Red Hood, Dick's Nightwing, Tim's Red Robin...why have that as a starting point for a new canon?



They were too scared to start Batman from scratch.



Lucaniel said:


> that seems overstated
> 
> doesn't DC fall into "too big to fail"?
> 
> ...



It's plausible, and realistically no one would have to take their space. Comics are a small medium, DC could merely lose all incentive to print any comics and Marvel would just be the sole big publisher.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 21, 2015)

Marvel spider books are killing it.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 21, 2015)

The Mad King said:


> I kindly like nu52 redhood over old red hood.



I don't, someone in the Bat fam going rogue was much more interesting.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 21, 2015)

So who's catching Southpaw this weekend? 

Stunna better see it after paying to see Trainwreck


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 21, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> I don't someone in the Bat fam going rogue was much more interesting.



Well he is still killing people in the nu52 and still an anti hero


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 21, 2015)

The Mad King said:


> Well he is still killing people in the nu52 and still an anti hero



Oh really? I thought he was just kneecapping fools, which I found to be pretty dumb.


----------



## Ae (Jul 21, 2015)

Do you guys ever have to look away for a second because the actor is so good looking and camera is really close up.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 21, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> So who's catching Southpaw this weekend?
> 
> Stunna better after paying to see Trainwreck



Train wreck has an 86% higher than Antman on RT and this is why RT isn't to be taken serious by anyone ever


----------



## Stunna (Jul 21, 2015)

Gesy           pls


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 21, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> Oh really? I thought he was just kneecapping fools, which I found to be pretty dumb.



But this time he has alien tech, he is basically Star Lord at this point. 

Oh and he uses A special strain of Venom to enhance his stats to the point he broke supergirls grip off of him.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 21, 2015)

Stunna said:


> Gesy           pls



it was  Amy Schumer's Star Wars pictures that pulled you in--Wasn't it,Stunna?


----------



## Ae (Jul 21, 2015)

Stunna. Do you choose the movie you go see, or just whatever your chaperone goes to?


----------



## Yasha (Jul 21, 2015)

Fine taste, Gesy. I'm looking forward to Southpaw as well. Jake rarely disappoints.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 21, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> it was the Amy Schumer Star Wars pictures that pulled you in--Wasn't it,Stunna?


----------



## Stunna (Jul 21, 2015)

Gesy




pls


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 21, 2015)

Amy is disgustingly fat  sigh


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 21, 2015)

Yasha said:


> Fine taste, Gesy. I'm looking forward to Southpaw as well. Jake rarely disappoints.



That's how I feel on the subject, I'll watch anything Jake is in.

Jake, Miles Teller, and Michael B. all have boxing movies coming out this year.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 21, 2015)

ae said:


> Do you guys ever have to look away for a second because the actor is so good looking and camera is really close up.



Nor am I teen girl or a repressed Soccer Mom. So no.


----------



## The World (Jul 21, 2015)

enno


----------



## Ae (Jul 21, 2015)

Ennoea said:


> Nor am I teen girl or a repressed Soccer Mom. So no.



You gotta accept and be comfortable with your sexuality man


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 21, 2015)

looking away is a symptom of a lack of comfort tho.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 21, 2015)

Slice said:


> They adjusted the character ages
> Didnt care to explain how there could have been several Robins in that new timeframe
> Tried to somehow still make it plausible that Damian exists*
> Denied the existance of Cassandra Cain*
> ...


this is why DC has lost my support.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 21, 2015)

The Mad King said:


> Amy is disgustingly fat  sigh


Yeah, she is vile.


----------



## Ae (Jul 21, 2015)

Interestingly enough, that never happens with an actress.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 21, 2015)

Masterrace why bother with the facade, just come out already. Same goes for Stunna.

I've been watching Inside Amy Schumer and I like it, she's pretty funny.


----------



## Grape (Jul 21, 2015)

Amy Schumer was attractive for like 5 minutes about 10 years ago during Roast.

That was it though.


----------



## Ae (Jul 21, 2015)

Ennoea said:


> Masterrace why bother with the facade, just come out already. Same goes for Stunna.



I already have


----------



## Yasha (Jul 21, 2015)

So Masterrace has been pretending to be a racist p*d*p**** all this while because he can't face his true self who is a homosexual? Wow.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 21, 2015)

ae said:


> I already have



Good for you man. Joe Manga what ever his name is looks like a cartoon wolf on roids though, dude looks weird.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 21, 2015)

Ennoea said:


> Masterrace why bother with the facade, just come out already. Same goes for Stunna.
> 
> I've been watching Inside Amy Schumer and I like it, she's pretty funny.



Key and Peele, Amy Show, and Hannibal show is no where as hilarious as the chappelle show. I am convinced that if he came back Comedy Central would cancel all of their shows just to pay Dave.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 21, 2015)

Ennoea said:


> Masterrace why bother with the facade, just come out already. Same goes for Stunna.


I'm not gay tho :byakuya


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 21, 2015)

Stunna said:


> I'm not gay tho :byakuya



That's a negative attitude, you don't know if you are if you haven't tried it!


----------



## Ae (Jul 21, 2015)

Stunna said:


> I'm not gay tho



Some people are slow in figuring themselves out

I knew when I was in elementary school

but it might take you 25 years


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 21, 2015)

The Mad King said:


> Key and Peele, Amy Show, and Hannibal show is no where as hilarious as the chappelle show. I am convinced that if he came back Comedy Central would cancel all of their shows just to pay Dave.



Nah, He wouldn't make the same numbers, leaving while you're on top is the worst mistake you can make.

I just want Boondocks back, with all the coonery going on in society today, there's a lot of material to make satire out of.



Stunna said:


> I'm not gay tho :byakuya


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 21, 2015)

The Mad King said:


> That's a negative attitude, you don't know if you are if you haven't tried it!



....Is there something you wanna tell us, huey?


----------



## Yasha (Jul 21, 2015)

Masterrace x Para is canon.


----------



## Ae (Jul 21, 2015)

Richard Simmons is 67 and he hasn't even come out yet


----------



## Detective (Jul 21, 2015)

ae said:


> Richard Simmons is 67 and he hasn't even come out yet



I guess when you're that rich, your closets are not only walk in, but like 1.8 million square feet walk in closets?

Also:

[YOUTUBE]lwZFMPzRCWw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Taleran (Jul 21, 2015)




----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 21, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> ....Is there something you wanna tell us, huey?



I'm a Lesbian, I love women


----------



## Slice (Jul 21, 2015)

Guys i just sent out a job application. Wish me luck.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 21, 2015)

Slice said:


> Guys i just sent out a job application. Wish me luck.



Must be hard for you to find references, unless you are able to track down their descendants


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 21, 2015)

Good Luck


----------



## Detective (Jul 21, 2015)

Slice said:


> Guys i just sent out a job application. Wish me luck.



All the best mein bruder! I hope this new opportunity works out for you.


----------



## Detective (Jul 21, 2015)

The Mad King said:


> Must be hard for you to find references, unless you are able to track down their descendants



WTF, Huey!?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 21, 2015)

Black Widow ova heeya


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 21, 2015)

hunh

that seems like a really dangerous move to do irl

could snap a neck


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 21, 2015)

Detective said:


> WTF, Huey!?



I didn't find anything wrong with what I said, I didn't wish Slice luck because he doesn't need luck he'll get their job


----------



## Detective (Jul 21, 2015)

But if you are a professional, and have mastered your craft, that potential danger is drastically reduced.

Also, I mean, a car can be used to kill if driven recklessly at speeds, but I guess a pro or seasoned driver can exert the right amount of skill to prevent that from becoming a likely probability.


----------



## Detective (Jul 21, 2015)

The Mad King said:


> I didn't find anything wrong with what I said, I didn't wish Slice luck because he doesn't need luck he'll get their job



I dunno dude, sounded like a thinly veiled reference to WWII to me?


----------



## Parallax (Jul 21, 2015)

it's still a large possibility.  The driver analogy is a strange one because on the one hand the probability is lower, but when it does happen it tends to be a pretty big disaster.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 21, 2015)

you know, at first glance that's what I thought, but I think it's a jab at Slice's alleged old age lol


----------



## The World (Jul 21, 2015)

good luck Slice


----------



## Detective (Jul 21, 2015)

Stunna said:


> you know, at first glance that's what I thought, but I think it's a jab at Slice's alleged old age lol



lololololol

This makes so much sense now

Huey did good

Slice, you gonna take that shit from him!?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 21, 2015)

Detective said:


> I dunno dude, sounded like a thinly veiled reference to WWII to me?



Oh that wasn't s halocaust jest that was a old joke as in he has been around so long a lot of his bosses are gone.


----------



## Detective (Jul 21, 2015)

Parallax said:


> it's still a large possibility.  The driver analogy is a strange one because on the one hand the probability is lower, but when it does happen it tends to be a pretty big disaster.



Yeah but, worst case scenarios are exactly that, the worst(or in this case biggest) fucking disaster possible.

This is like saying a pilot can fuck up(which is true) and kill a shit load of people(true again), but the odds of it happening are rather slim, because they are trained professionals who undergo rigorous measures and obtain a shitload of experience in order to avoid that exact worst case scenario.


----------



## Detective (Jul 21, 2015)

Speaking of analogy, I wonder if Warudo thought it was the study of asses when he was younger, and wanted to become a PhD in it?


----------



## Detective (Jul 21, 2015)

> In a deal near seven figures, Sony Pictures Animation won a three-studio auction for an animated movie pitch centering on the Emoji, those lovable round headed figures that are as much a staple of social media correspondence as adverbs and adjectives. The project will be co-written by Eric Siegel and Anthony Leondis, with the latter directing the feature. Leondis pitched the project around to studios, with storyboards for how the movie would play out.
> 
> Leondis is director of Kung Fu Panda: Secrets of the Masters, and he most recently completed the DreamWorks Animation feature B.O.O.: Bureau Of Otherworldly Operations.



Fuck you Sony


----------



## Slice (Jul 21, 2015)

The Mad King said:


> I didn't find anything wrong with what I said, I didn't wish Slice luck because he doesn't need luck he'll get their job



It was pretty obvious what you meant. I thought it was pretty funny.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 21, 2015)

man...I'd probably have my name listed as "Alan Smithee" if I was brought on to work on an Emoji movie.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 21, 2015)

Episode 3 of Fargo was fantastic, time to go on to 4


----------



## Detective (Jul 21, 2015)

Parallax said:


> Episode 3 of Fargo was fantastic, time to go on to 4



[YOUTUBE]dFVNi8gUEy4[/YOUTUBE]

ALL IN.... but

Fuck October


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 21, 2015)

As a Practioner its a terrible idea to do those moves on anyone regardless, and not to mention those techniques are horrible in any actual situation.

For example trying that will leave you open to someone with incredible upper body strength


----------



## Detective (Jul 21, 2015)

Wait, since when is Huey a master of unarmed combat now?


----------



## Pseudo (Jul 21, 2015)

*How to Train your Dragon 2*: 1/5

I gave it half a star extra because of the visuals. Also Hiccup's voice can cause tumors.


----------



## Slice (Jul 21, 2015)

Thats nothing new. He's talked about military close combat training before.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 21, 2015)

Detective said:


> Wait, since when is Huey a master of unarmed combat now?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 21, 2015)

I told you I practice boxing and Muay Thai long time

Like literally search the forums


----------



## Detective (Jul 21, 2015)

Slice said:


> Thats nothing new. He's talked about military close combat training before.



Yeah but that's not a military takedown, so he has to be practicing the art in his sparetime, though.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 21, 2015)

Slice said:


> Thats nothing new. He's talked about military close combat training before.



Thanks you slice


----------



## Detective (Jul 21, 2015)

THAT PICTURE IS SO USEFUL


----------



## Stunna (Jul 21, 2015)

Pseudo said:


> *How to Train your Dragon 2*: 1/5
> 
> I gave it half a star extra because of the visuals. Also Hiccup's voice can give tumors.


saved for posterity


----------



## Detective (Jul 21, 2015)

I haven't watched HTTYD2 yet, because of reviews stating that it doesn't have the same magic as the original, and thus I don't want to ruin the memories I had of the first one.


----------



## Detective (Jul 21, 2015)

tfw you realize that James Horner's last score before his death, was for the upcoming Magnificent Seven.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 21, 2015)

Detective said:


> But if you are a professional, and have mastered your craft, that potential danger is drastically reduced.
> 
> Also, I mean, a car can be used to kill if driven recklessly at speeds, but I guess a pro or seasoned driver can exert the right amount of skill to prevent that from becoming a likely probability.



problem

in the driver analogy, the driver controls the car entirely. here, the martial arts move is being done on another person, who isn't going limp or going along with it for choreography in a pre-rehearsed sequence. the person is actually resisting. so the professional master of their craft doesn't have full control over the situation. huge increase in risk


----------



## Pseudo (Jul 21, 2015)

Stunna why did the alpha Dragon not command the lesser dragons to kill Toothless during the climatic battle.?They were buzzing around his head doing nothing, 

Also, how did he lose his ice breath at such a crucial time? (My head was turned away)


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 21, 2015)

Detective said:


> Yeah but that's not a military takedown, so he has to be practicing the art in his sparetime, though.



I don't take that particular MA but I know if I was hit with that I'll be slamming hat person onto the pavement pronto


----------



## Detective (Jul 21, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> problem
> 
> in the driver analogy, the driver controls the car entirely. here, the martial arts move is being done on another person, who isn't going limp or going along with it for choreography in a pre-rehearsed sequence. the person is actually resisting. so the professional master of their craft doesn't have full control over the situation. huge increase in risk



Solution

That particular takedown from Taekwondo limits control of the upper body by the opponent when the person executing it cradles the head with their thighs and then steers the opposing arm(and thus the length of the clavicle) into the natural roll of their body, which leads to the lock position that maintains the cradle.

In essence, you are fucked if you are able to be tagged across the clavicle with it, because you lose control.

The counter has to be before the arm pull and curl happens. Which I think Huey alluded to earlier when mentioning upper body strength, because someone needs to be strong to grab up that high.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 21, 2015)

Detective said:


> Solution
> 
> That particular takedown from Taekwondo limits control of the upper body by the opponent when the person executing it cradles the head with their thighs and then steers the opposing arm(and thus the length of the clavicle) into the natural roll of their body, which leads to the lock position that maintains the cradle.
> 
> ...


how does this negate the possibility of a snapped neck or spinal damage?


----------



## Detective (Jul 21, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> how does this negate the possibility of a snapped neck or spinal damage?



Neck snaps occur generally in 2 ways. Two opposing forces applied at the precise time, or landing/receiving a direct blow that meets or exceeds a certain pound force that would damage or break the Hyaline cartilage that protects the larynx.

This move is not applying any direct blow(like a kick for example) to the larynx, because it's forcing on controlling the opponent's body into a roll while steering with the arm across their clavicle, while the cradle of the thighs pushes down(not in an opposing direction).


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 21, 2015)

fair enough


----------



## Stunna (Jul 21, 2015)

Pseudo said:


> Stunna why did the alpha Dragon not command the lesser dragons to kill Toothless during the climatic battle.?They were buzzing around his head doing nothing,
> 
> Also, how did he lose his ice breath at such a crucial time? (My head was turned away)


I don't remember

still a dope ass movie


----------



## Detective (Jul 21, 2015)

The only reason I know is, because I studied forensic sciences and biochem as part of my studies(one of the main courses taken was forensic anthropology), so I had an opportunity during that time to work with an M.E, which gave me a chance to observe how breaks, bruises, and other sort of negative forces or chemicals can impact on the body, which at that point is a cadaver.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 21, 2015)

btw Detective, Dragons 2 isn't as good as the first one, but it's well beyond worth watching regardless


----------



## Detective (Jul 21, 2015)

Stunna said:


> btw Detective, Dragons 2 isn't as good as the first one, but it's well beyond worth watching regardless



Okay dude, I'll check it out, since I trust you. I was just worried about ruining the memory of the first. You know me, once I see something, it unfortunately sticks in my head for a long ass time(which is the reason I can't watch gore flicks  )


----------



## Stunna (Jul 21, 2015)

whelp, here's hoping you don't fall into the minority that hates it. It most definitely has its problems--some of which are glaring--but I think the overall product more than compensates.


----------



## Detective (Jul 21, 2015)

BTW, fuck you England for choosing to air the newest Spectre trailer at 8 AM BST/GMT tomorrow


----------



## Detective (Jul 21, 2015)

Speaking of which Stunna, now I am really glad I didn't see that Jake G film which ended with that large ass spider as the closing shot. Thank god that ted. spoiled me on it in text form.

I would have died if I had that image seared into my head.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 21, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



my soul left my body


----------



## Detective (Jul 21, 2015)

Stunna said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> my soul left my body



Thankfully I quoted to see if there was a image link under the spoiler.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 21, 2015)

you say that like there's an image behind that tag smh



tho I did expect you would check; I would have


----------



## teddy (Jul 21, 2015)

Stunna said:


> dammit
> 
> what the hell is wrong with you people



A lot


----------



## Grape (Jul 21, 2015)

That Hathaway Auschwitz post was gold though.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 21, 2015)

The BBC has Eyes Wide Shut on their Top 100 American films list?


----------



## Grape (Jul 21, 2015)

Remember when Detective tried to defend this atrocity?

[YOUTUBE]KsGkMSY_Fag[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Detective (Jul 21, 2015)

Memory involves recalling events that happened in the near or distant past. You can't remember an event that never happened.

Poor delusional Grapey


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 21, 2015)

hey detective

search google images for "canuckolding"


----------



## Detective (Jul 21, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> hey detective
> 
> search google images for "canuckolding"



WTF, mate


----------



## teddy (Jul 21, 2015)

What did you see?


----------



## Detective (Jul 21, 2015)

ted. said:


> What did you see?



The Great Moose teaches us of humility and giving back to mankind, but not this!


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 21, 2015)

Detective the cafe need another Canadian thread!


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 21, 2015)

watching Akira tonight


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 21, 2015)

enjoy

it's GOAT


----------



## Rukia (Jul 21, 2015)

I watched Super Mario Bros at the theatre.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 21, 2015)

I'm so sorry


----------



## Detective (Jul 21, 2015)

Rukia said:


> I watched Super Mario Bros at the theatre.



I watched it on VHS as a child.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 21, 2015)

So I just read that Benicio Del Toro is being considered for a Star Wars villain role.  Serious question.  Does anyone actually consider Benicio to be a decent actor?  I haven't seen all of his movies.  But I have never been impressed with him.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 21, 2015)

Detective said:


> I watched it on VHS as a child.


I owned Double Dragon on VHS.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jul 21, 2015)

Rukia said:


> So I just read that Benicio Del Toro is being considered for a Star Wars villain role.  Serious question.  Does anyone actually consider Benicio to be a decent actor?  I haven't seen all of his movies.  But I have never been impressed with him.



does one need to be a decent actor to play a Star Wars role?


----------



## Detective (Jul 21, 2015)

Rukia said:


> I owned Double Dragon on VHS.



I owned Street Fighter with fucking Van Damme as Guile


----------



## Rukia (Jul 21, 2015)

RAGING BONER said:


> does one need to be a decent actor to play a Star Wars role?


No, not at all.  I'm asking about his acting ability because I am genuinely curious to know what you guys think.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 21, 2015)

he had the best line in The Usual Suspects, for one

CLICK


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 21, 2015)

Stunna said:


> he had the best line in The Usual Suspects, for one
> 
> CLICK



haha, his reaction the second time made it.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 21, 2015)

I haven't seen the Usual Suspects in a long time.  But I liked it when I was high-school-aged.

I have doubts about whether it is as good as I remember since Singer directed it.  And he apparently can't do anything right anymore.


----------



## Detective (Jul 21, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]4OAFtr-ciQE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 21, 2015)

Antman was definitely superior to AoU, but I still give it a solid C.


----------



## Grape (Jul 21, 2015)

Usual Suspects is another great example of an overrated film.


----------



## Ae (Jul 21, 2015)

Most of Pixars are great examples of overrated films


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 21, 2015)

Never seen it, but for grape to feel so strongly about it, must mean it's GOAT.


----------



## Ae (Jul 21, 2015)

Wall-E is the only Pixar film that deserve it's accolades.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 21, 2015)

Grape said:


> Usual Suspects is another great example of an overrated film.



stop trollin


----------



## Stunna (Jul 21, 2015)

Grape said:


> Usual Suspects is another great example of an overrated film.


>favorite movie is American Beauty



ae said:


> Wall-E is the only Pixar film that deserve it's accolades.


pleb pls


----------



## Grape (Jul 21, 2015)

Bro, American Beauty hasn't aged well.

Still the GOAT though.


----------



## Ae (Jul 21, 2015)

Call me what you want. At least I have unique taste. You like that basic shit general audience do.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 21, 2015)

The first half of Wall-E is the best work Pixar has ever done.  And then we met the humans.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 21, 2015)

fuck outta here with that pseudo-hipster shit, b


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 21, 2015)

Toy Story is Pixar's Mt. Everest and you can fight me.

I fucking love Cars as well though. I like all of them really, never watched Brave or Inside Out tho. Or Monsters U


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 21, 2015)

Never was much of a Cars fan...it's ok I guess.


----------



## Ae (Jul 21, 2015)

Rukia said:


> The first half of Wall-E is the best work Pixar has ever done.  And then we met the humans.



Yeah, it's not a perfect movie, the humans were definitely a downgrade.



Stunna said:


> fuck outta here with that pseudo-hipster shit, b



Everyone who've been called a hipster here have better taste than the rest of the regulars.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 21, 2015)

Stunna said:


> >favorite movie is American Beauty



is it dump on good movies day

the worst day of the month


----------



## Stunna (Jul 21, 2015)

ae said:


> Everyone who've been called a hipster here have better taste than the rest of the regulars.


tfw I've been called a hipster too

but saying that you have better taste than me because I like what general audiences do is OD hipster

like, everyone likes at least _some_ things that general audiences do; it's literally impossible not to

take a seat, son



Lucaniel said:


> is it dump on good movies day
> 
> the worst day of the month


it's not necessarily dumping on something to call it overrated


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 21, 2015)

it pretty much is

technicalities OP doe


----------



## Stunna (Jul 21, 2015)

call it what you want


----------



## Ae (Jul 21, 2015)

Southpaw's getting average reviews, as expected.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 21, 2015)

The incredible is Pixars best work.

Most anticipated Caps sequel to date


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 21, 2015)

ae said:


> Southpaw's getting average reviews, as expected.



Cite yo sources, fam


----------



## The World (Jul 21, 2015)

Stunna said:


> fuck outta here with that pseudo-hipster shit, b



Wall-E is the best Pixar film

eat shit stunna


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 21, 2015)

But Toy Story 3 is a Pixar film


----------



## Yasha (Jul 21, 2015)

Wall-E is nothing compared to Toy Story, which gets better with each sequel.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 21, 2015)

The World said:


> Wall-E is the best Pixar film
> 
> eat shit stunna


shut yo dumb ass up; my post had nothing to do with Wall-E


----------



## Stunna (Jul 21, 2015)

you're wrong btw

but my original posts had nothing to do with Pixar


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 21, 2015)

Yasha said:


> Wall-E is nothing compared to Toy Story, which gets better with each sequel.



Toy story 4 will be out in 2 years, Yasha.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 21, 2015)

pixar? i hardly know 'er!


----------



## Stunna (Jul 21, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> pixar? i hardly know 'er!


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 21, 2015)

youre too young for dad jokes luc

or maybe youre not


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jul 21, 2015)

25 minutes into American hustle and the only mild points of interest are the 2 chicks...does this shit get better?


----------



## Grape (Jul 21, 2015)

RAGING BONER said:


> 25 minutes into American hustle and the only mild points of interest are the 2 chicks...does this shit get better?




Not even a little bit.

Shit was hot trash.


----------



## Yasha (Jul 21, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> Toy story 4 will be out in 2 years, Yasha.



What? They should have let it end on a high note.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 21, 2015)

RAGING BONER said:


> 25 minutes into American hustle and the only mild points of interest are the 2 chicks...does this shit get better?



i think it pays off in the end, but if you're expecting crazy shootouts or action sequences, you may as well stop there.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jul 21, 2015)

ok Imma give it a bit more before calling it...what about Wolf of Wallstreet, any good?

i downloaded both of them 'cuz i remembered i hadnt seen them.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 21, 2015)

Yasha said:


> What? They should have let it end on a high note.



I already said goodbye to the toys when Andy did it. I refuse to watch this film


----------



## Stunna (Jul 21, 2015)

Wolf of Wall Street is boo boo


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 21, 2015)

Wolf of Wall Street was better than American Hustle, but its still pretty dumb. Its mildly funny though


----------



## Detective (Jul 21, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> wolf of Wall Street is more entertaining, yes.



That's not saying much, though.


----------



## Detective (Jul 21, 2015)

You sumbitches forgetting the first 10 minutes of UP

That fucking flawless gambit of mine


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 21, 2015)

Detective said:


> That's not saying much, though.



lol, I wanted to choose my words carefully on that one.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 21, 2015)

I didn't really like Wolf of Wall Street.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 21, 2015)

Detective said:


> You sumbitches forgetting the first 10 minutes of UP
> 
> That fucking flawless gambit of mine



I didn't forget.

I just didn't wanna cry again


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 21, 2015)

Parallax said:


> I didn't really like Wolf of Wall Street.


Can you believe there are people who found Leo's character...sympathetic? I don't like getting to discussions about the film in real life.


----------



## blakstealth (Jul 22, 2015)

Watched *Interstellar* Really really liked it. It had a lot of thought-provoking ideas, awesome audio, some awesome 70mm scenes, and good actors.[/b]/10


----------



## The World (Jul 22, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> Can you believe there are people who found Leo's character...sympathetic? I don't like getting to discussions about the film in real life.



those people need to be put down for the good of humanity


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jul 22, 2015)

blakstealth said:


> Watched *Interstellar* Really really liked it. It had a lot of thought-provoking ideas, awesome audio, some awesome 70mm scenes, and good actors.[/b]/10



I second this.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jul 22, 2015)

Gesy, your idol Nick Minaj decided to go all out on Taylor Swift on twitter. I just sat and watched the cat fight in all its glory! Dam it was funny


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jul 22, 2015)

This looks fantastic 

[youtube]h6u5BKzf-5g[/youtube]


----------



## Grape (Jul 22, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> Can you believe there are people who found Leo's character...sympathetic? I don't like getting to discussions about the film in real life.




It's not hard to empathize with his character. 

If you know a little about America's economic history.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 22, 2015)

Mike and His Friends said:


> Gesy, your idol Nick Minaj decided to go all out on Taylor Swift on twitter. I just sat and watched the cat fight in all its glory! Dam it was funny



You should've sent over a vm or something


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jul 22, 2015)

It was the top trend on twitter today. I'm on Taylor's side by the way, just like Stunna.


----------



## The World (Jul 22, 2015)

http://www.businessinsider.com/nicki-minaj-and-taylor-swift-fight-on-twitter-2015-7

all dat shade


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jul 22, 2015)

The World said:


> http://www.businessinsider.com/nicki-minaj-and-taylor-swift-fight-on-twitter-2015-7
> 
> all dat shade



Retards thinking Anaconda should be best music video of the year


----------



## Grape (Jul 22, 2015)

Jerking off to music videos?

Christ, that's pathetic.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 22, 2015)

Grape doesn't have a penis to jack off with

he's a grape


----------



## Ae (Jul 22, 2015)

Grape said:


> It's not hard to empathize with his character.
> 
> If you know a little about America's economic history.



You don't need to know any economic history

I rooting for him and wanted him to get away with it


----------



## Grape (Jul 22, 2015)

He pretty much did get away with it.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 22, 2015)

bitch, if I were to take anyone's side in the feud, it'd be Nicki's


----------



## Ae (Jul 22, 2015)

Stunna biased as always


----------



## Stunna (Jul 22, 2015)

massacoon shitposting as always


----------



## Ae (Jul 22, 2015)

I'm shitposting because you're being racist


----------



## Stunna (Jul 22, 2015)

yeah, okay


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 22, 2015)

Stunna said:


> bitch, if I were to take anyone's side in the feud, it'd be Nicki's



Conflicted

I think Nicki's points are flimsy, but the white mens _are_ the devil afterall.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 22, 2015)

Nicki's point was that "Wrecking Ball" got a nom despite being a shitty video that was sexual and provocative, but "Anaconda" despite being the same thing (but sexier and possibly more renowned/provocative) did not receive one. That's a fair, albeit silly, complaint. The societal implications behind that are a whole other debate.

now, neither of those videos deserve any kind of commendation, but Taylor had no reason to stick her nose into the "debate" with her "girls shouldn't fight girls" shit, so she "loses" by default

and we_ all_ lose because this shit is even being discussed in this thread


----------



## The World (Jul 22, 2015)

Stunna going HAM


must have taken an L tonight in the form of blue balls and stonewalled got him acting up


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 22, 2015)

Stunna said:


> Nicki's point was that "Wrecking Ball" got a nom despite being a shitty video that was sexual and provocative, but "Anaconda" despite being the same thing (but sexier and possibly more renowned/provocative) did not receive one. That's a fair, albeit silly, complaint. The societal implications behind that are a whole other debate.
> 
> now, neither of those videos deserve any kind of commendation, but Taylor had no reason to stick her nose into the "debate" with her "girls shouldn't fight girls" shit, so she "loses" by default
> 
> and we_ all_ lose because this shit is even being discussed in this thread



ah gotcha

This type of shit pops up every year, but yeah, it does opens a door to a bigger issue that's best left closed in a thread like this.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 22, 2015)

Nicki made valid points. 

Her problem is that "Anaconda" is her champion. It makes her point seem like a joke, when its actually a valid one.


----------



## Ae (Jul 22, 2015)

boo hoo black people don't get recognition

feel bad for me because you're white


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 22, 2015)

Super Mike said:


> Nicki made valid points.
> 
> Her problem is that "Anaconda" is her champion. It makes her point seem like a joke, when its actually a valid one.



What throws me off is when she say her videos are promoting fuller bodied women. Or how trendy it was. 

There has been atrocious music in the past that have been trendy .


----------



## Stunna (Jul 22, 2015)

ae said:


> boo hoo black people don't get recognition
> 
> feel bad for me because you're white


_please_ shut your bitch ass up


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 22, 2015)

I'm not about to discuss it in-depth here of all places. 

Started Akira, the art is so good


----------



## Detective (Jul 22, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]LTDaET-JweU[/YOUTUBE]

Holy shit, they remade the OHMSS theme for the trailer!

Also,

_"It was me James... the author of all your pain" _

Based Christoph spittin fire


----------



## Slice (Jul 22, 2015)

Super Mike said:


> Started Akira, the art is so good



GOAT art
GOAT animation
GOAT soundtrack


----------



## The World (Jul 22, 2015)

GOAT everything


----------



## The World (Jul 22, 2015)

Stunna 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UKp2CrfmVfw[/YOUTUBE]

and the beat she sampled from

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6ylDDs3mdJE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Stunna (Jul 22, 2015)

Thanks for sharing, Warudo.


----------



## The World (Jul 22, 2015)

she's your age 

and she like Daria


----------



## Stunna (Jul 22, 2015)

you don't say


----------



## Slice (Jul 22, 2015)

The song is nice.
But most of that probably comes from the sampling.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jul 22, 2015)

Luc has been banned again! Just came here to state that.


----------



## Liverbird (Jul 22, 2015)

Why am I not surprised


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 22, 2015)

Anaconda was trash so Nicki Minaj can shut her trap. Other black artists have way more of an argument.


----------



## Liverbird (Jul 22, 2015)

*Kumiko, the Treasure Hunter*_(2014)_ - 6/10

Visually stunning and great cinematography but unfortunately, that's about it. The story of a retarded japanese lady going on a treasure hunting adventure. Very touching, especially if you have a soft spot for mentally challenged people.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 22, 2015)

Yeah.  Bad Blood is terrible.  But I am on Taylor's side on this one.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 22, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Yeah.  Bad Blood is terrible.  But I am on Taylor's side on this one.


predictable


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 22, 2015)

Rukia was one of the people that kept posting Bad Blood tho..


----------



## Slice (Jul 22, 2015)

So what exactly happened? Did i get this right?
Minaj complained Anaconda wasn't nominated and said you have to be a flat white girl to get this "honor" and Swift took personal offense in that?


----------



## Stunna (Jul 22, 2015)

Stunna said:


> Nicki's point was that "Wrecking Ball" got a nom despite being a shitty video that was sexual and provocative, but "Anaconda" despite being the same thing (but sexier and possibly more renowned/provocative) did not receive one. That's a fair, albeit silly, complaint. The societal implications behind that are a whole other debate.
> 
> now, neither of those videos deserve any kind of commendation, but Taylor had no reason to stick her nose into the "debate" with her "girls shouldn't fight girls" shit, so she "loses" by default
> 
> and we_ all_ lose because this shit is even being discussed in this thread


**


----------



## Slice (Jul 22, 2015)

Swift should stick to what she does best


----------



## Liverbird (Jul 22, 2015)

How nicki minaj is the current subject of this thread is totally beyond me. smh


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 22, 2015)

The World said:


> Stunna
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UKp2CrfmVfw[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ...



                   .



Slice said:


> So what exactly happened? Did i get this right?
> Minaj complained Anaconda wasn't nominated and said you have to be a flat white girl to get this "honor" and Swift took personal offense in that?



basically


----------



## Ae (Jul 22, 2015)

Slice said:


> Swift should stick to what she does best



Swift got successful from being dumped by Harry Styles


----------



## Slice (Jul 22, 2015)

I had to google who that is.

I know her because some of her songs are damn catchy and because she is very pretty not because of past lovers.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 22, 2015)

we're still talking about this?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 22, 2015)




----------



## Rukia (Jul 22, 2015)

Taylor Swift.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 22, 2015)

So guys, Ant-Man, yay or nay?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 22, 2015)

so far, i've only read that stunna disliked it.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 22, 2015)

I thought it was average, I didn't really _dislike_ it

it was fairly fun


----------



## Slice (Jul 22, 2015)

I'm maybe watching it next weekend if i find the time.


----------



## teddy (Jul 22, 2015)

Detective said:


> [YOUTUBE]LTDaET-JweU[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Holy shit, they remade the OHMSS theme for the trailer!
> 
> ...



Immediately thought of this when that part came up


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 22, 2015)

Waltz killed his girl and boss?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 22, 2015)

I don't get the sexual appeal of swift, she's as flat as a surf board


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 22, 2015)

I understand Taylor more than..Ariana Grande


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jul 22, 2015)

Slice said:


> Swift should stick to what she does best



Still better than Fake Minaj


----------



## Stunna (Jul 22, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]d0C_Dnt7k_0[/YOUTUBE]

RLM basically creates a Screen Junkies video


----------



## Slice (Jul 22, 2015)

The Mad King said:


> I don't get the sexual appeal of swift, she's as flat as a surf board



>implying petite women cant be pretty


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 22, 2015)

Stunna said:


> [YOUTUBE]d0C_Dnt7k_0[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> RLM basically creates a Screen Junkies video



3 minutes in, how long do I have to wait before it's funny?


----------



## Stunna (Jul 22, 2015)

if you don't find it funny, stop watching it?

some of the gags also wouldn't be understood by someone who isn't a consistent watcher of RLM content (hence why I mentioned it was them who made the video).


----------



## Detective (Jul 22, 2015)

Super Mike said:


> So guys, Ant-Man, yay or nay?



Yay, from me. Much, much better film than Age of Ultron.


----------



## Detective (Jul 22, 2015)

The World said:


> Stunna
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UKp2CrfmVfw[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ...



GOOD LOOKING OUT, WARUDO


----------



## Slice (Jul 22, 2015)

I'm keeping an eye on that girl. If the album has more of that trip hop sampling going on i'll buy it.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 22, 2015)

Ant Man was too much of a kids film for me. It's not bad though. Just really not a good direction for Marvel personally.


----------



## The World (Jul 22, 2015)

Slice said:


> >implying petite women cant be pretty



just because shes skinny doesn't make her petite

bitch is 5'11 or 179cm or so


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 22, 2015)

Nicki Minaj should go practise her writing skills. A person with no merit shouldn't whine about not being recognised.


----------



## Slice (Jul 22, 2015)

The World said:


> just because shes skinny doesn't make her petite
> 
> bitch is 5'11 or 179cm or so



I googled that and you are correct.

I always assumed she was quite small because of her overall body type.


----------



## The World (Jul 22, 2015)

Ennoea said:


> Ant Man was too much of a kids film for me. It's not bad though. Just really not a good direction for Marvel personally.



they've been doing nothing but kids movies 

like the only one that didn't seem like a kids movie is probably the first Iron Man


----------



## Slice (Jul 22, 2015)

And the second Captain America


----------



## The World (Jul 22, 2015)

Slice said:


> I googled that and you are correct.
> 
> I always assumed she was quite small because of her overall body type.



naw she towers over dudes

prolly why they hate her and break up with her 

prolly


----------



## Lito Rodriguez (Jul 22, 2015)

Comet with Emmy Rossum.

It was... different.

8/10


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 22, 2015)

This is fucking amazing. Damn Cruise
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=afS5ks54tms[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The World (Jul 22, 2015)

Slice said:


> And the second Captain America



the best Marvel movie


----------



## The World (Jul 22, 2015)

Ennoea said:


> This is fucking amazing. Damn Cruise
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=afS5ks54tms[/YOUTUBE]



whenever I think big budget Hollywood action star I think of Tom Cruise 

always bet on Cruise


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 22, 2015)

The World said:


> they've been doing nothing but kids movies
> 
> like the only one that didn't seem like a kids movie is probably the first Iron Man



I got nothing from it as an adult, a chuckle here and there but Marvel has alot of influence and well their films are literally getting safer by the second. It's a shame.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 22, 2015)

Winter Soldier and GotG were a good step though, both had interesting elements to them. Ant Man is just idk, really bland.


----------



## The World (Jul 22, 2015)

Marvel the very definition of sellouts 

gotta have those kiddie ticket numbers 

Whoever gave them the idea to do a Daredevil series on Netflix must be really proud of themselves because that's them breaking out of the box they placed around themselves

bring back Blade and a good Punisher movie 

If they make Civil War tame that gonna be lame af


----------



## Ae (Jul 22, 2015)

*Top Gun* (1986): Light 6

Top cheese


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jul 22, 2015)

Let's hope Civil War sets the bar higher and continues what the Russo bros did on Cap 2


----------



## The World (Jul 22, 2015)

GotG was a good movie but who you fooling

that shit was gift wrapped for the kiddies


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jul 22, 2015)

GotG was ok for me. I really didn't see what the hype was all about. The dance off though was lame.


----------



## Detective (Jul 22, 2015)

Dat Cruise Missile

Runnin in films since '81


----------



## The World (Jul 22, 2015)

Luckily Fox picked up Deadpool and made it rated R

let's see what they do with that material


----------



## Ae (Jul 22, 2015)

GotG is the best Marvel movie


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 22, 2015)

Slice said:


> >implying petite women cant be pretty



Taylor is tall she isn't fully petite


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jul 22, 2015)

ae said:


> GotG is the best Marvel movie



IMO it's definitely top 5 but not the best.


----------



## Detective (Jul 22, 2015)

Winter Soldier is the current GOAT Marvel film

Cap 3 may surpass that, though.


----------



## Ae (Jul 22, 2015)

Mike and His Friends said:


> IMO it's definitely top 5 but not the best.



I hope IM1 isn't your favorite


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 22, 2015)

Deadpool is going to be the highest grossing Rated R film.



You heard it first here.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jul 22, 2015)

ae said:


> I hope IM1 isn't your favorite



It's not, my favourite is The Winter Soldier.


----------



## Lito Rodriguez (Jul 22, 2015)

I was planning in using mike and his friends' sig as mine.

Good thing I saw him posting. 

I'm not too hyped for the "new" movies lately, Avengers was a huge let down so I am just exploring my options in roku/match tv. I have found a lot of jewels that are not well known.


----------



## Taleran (Jul 22, 2015)

Man that BBC list is terrible.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 22, 2015)

Detective said:


> Winter Soldier is the current GOAT Marvel film
> 
> Cap 3 may surpass that, though.


I agree on Winter Soldier.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 22, 2015)

my top 5 Marvel is probably

Cap 2
GotG
Avengers Assemble
AoU
Iron Man


----------



## Taleran (Jul 22, 2015)

I do enjoy the idea of all the Marvel films fighting it out for places 50+ on any list of action movies.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 22, 2015)

The World said:


> GotG was a good movie but who you fooling
> 
> that shit was gift wrapped for the kiddies



Oh It's a kids film for sure but it had good visuals. The ending was tripe though.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 22, 2015)

Taleran said:


> I do enjoy the idea of all the Marvel films fighting it out for places 50+ on any list of action movies.


I don't have Marvel in my top 100.


----------



## Ae (Jul 22, 2015)

I'm fine with anyone who say Winter Soldier is their favourite or the best one, but I will not accept IM1. That movie was so bland.


----------



## Taleran (Jul 22, 2015)

Rukia said:


> I don't have Marvel in my top 100.



I was being nice Rukia come on you understand that concept (sometimes)


----------



## Parallax (Jul 22, 2015)

I don't really remember much of Captain A 2 tbh

it was fine from what I remember


----------



## Ae (Jul 22, 2015)

I don't remember much of _any_ Marvel movies


----------



## Detective (Jul 22, 2015)

ae said:


> I don't remember much of _any_ Marvel movies



Sounds like you are blacking out often?


----------



## Rukia (Jul 22, 2015)

Bond with a dia del los muertos mask on is fucking brilliant.


----------



## Liverbird (Jul 22, 2015)

ae said:


> I don't remember much of _any_ Marvel movies




Bc they suck. They're all the same. 

Regarding movie industry, DC owns Marvel so far and I doubt that'll change anytime soon.


----------



## Ae (Jul 22, 2015)

GotG stood out the most and wasn't as formulaic as the rest


----------



## Rukia (Jul 22, 2015)

Taleran said:


> I was being nice Rukia come on you understand that concept (sometimes)


Good cop, bad cop.


----------



## Liverbird (Jul 22, 2015)

ae said:


> GotG stood out the most and wasn't as formulaic as the rest



I also liked GotG better than the rest.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 22, 2015)

I don't really rank my favorite movies, but the Marvel movies probably aren't among them. They're really fun, and I like the continuity but none of them are Spider-Man so I don't usually care that much about them.


----------



## Liverbird (Jul 22, 2015)

I just started watching furios 7 or whatever the fuck it's called. 5 minutes in and it already is a joke


----------



## Ae (Jul 22, 2015)

Really? Spider-Man is like one of the lamest among the popular superheroes.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 22, 2015)

No one respects Spider-man.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 22, 2015)

Marvel fans and the ranking stuff makes me laugh. They talk about it like they're ranking Bergman films. Calm down.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 22, 2015)

ae said:


> Really? Spider-Man is like one of the lamest among the popular superheroes.


like clockwork


----------



## Detective (Jul 22, 2015)

Not gonna lie, I get a little rustled everytime Spider-man says he has a fucked up life in the comics, and then it cuts to a panel with Mary Jane and Black Cat


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 22, 2015)

Do you guys even try to troll anymore? lol


----------



## Parallax (Jul 22, 2015)

Liverbird said:


> Bc they suck. They're all the same.
> 
> Regarding movie industry, DC owns Marvel so far and I doubt that'll change anytime soon.



by what metric? Marvel films are more visible, they make more revenue, they're also better even with their flaws.  This statement is confusing.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 22, 2015)

He's a dick head if he's complapining about his life.


----------



## Detective (Jul 22, 2015)

Super Mike said:


> Do you guys even try to troll anymore? lol



Whutchu talkin' bout, Brother Mike?


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jul 22, 2015)

Taleran said:


> I do enjoy the idea of all the Marvel films fighting it out for places 50+ on any list of action movies.







Rukia said:


> I don't have Marvel in my top 100.


----------



## Liverbird (Jul 22, 2015)

Parallax said:


> by what metric? Marvel films are more visible, they make more revenue, they're also better even with their flaws.  This statement is confusing.



Marvel movies are basically stuff for kids. Profit is their priority, everything else is secondary and expendable to them, which is worrying. Marvel movies are broken, rushed, predictable, full of cliches, plot holed asf.. simply put, action with no consequences. Whereas DC's are darker themed, contain more adult material, are more down to earth, better thought out and they actually give a shit. 

I want you to know that I'm neutral and not biased at all towards this(disregard my set). I'm not a hardcore comic book reader and I enjoy both universes the same, but I can't say that for the movies.


----------



## Ae (Jul 22, 2015)

Super Mike said:


> Do you guys even try to troll anymore? lol



I honestly don't care about Spiderman. His suit is plain, he's a nerd, and his main thing is he shoot webs.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 22, 2015)

Mike and His Friends said:


> GotG was ok for me. I really didn't see what the hype was all about. The dance off though was lame.



Dance off was the best part.


----------



## Liverbird (Jul 22, 2015)

ae said:


> I honestly don't care about Spiderman. His suit is plain, he's a nerd, and his main thing is he shoot webs.



When he swings, I'm not even sure where the webs are at, since he's usually above buildings/skyscrapers lol


----------



## Liverbird (Jul 22, 2015)

khris said:


> Dance off was the best part.



I agree. Chris Pratt dominated GotG


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 22, 2015)

Xmen is thr only property I really love from Marvel. Shame Fox have turned the franchise to shite.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 22, 2015)

Have Marvel films even have one memorable action  sequence to rank in action films.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 22, 2015)

they've had fun action sequences; c'mon, now


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 22, 2015)

Stunna said:


> they've had fun action sequences; c'mon, now



I don't remember any. There was one in Avengers. The other sequences were all terrible set pieces.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 22, 2015)

Ennoea said:


> Have Marvel films even have one memorable action  sequence to rank in action films.



Cap vs. Winter Soldier comes to mind. It wasn't over the top, but I thought it was decent.


----------



## Ae (Jul 22, 2015)

Ennoea said:


> Xmen is thr only property I really love from Marvel. Shame Fox have turned the franchise to shite.



Marvel's main heroes are just too uninteresting to make great movie for.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 22, 2015)

...I do wish the films would threw more surprises at you...

You kinda get what you paid for, nothing more, nothing less.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jul 22, 2015)

Parallax said:


> by what metric? Marvel films are more visible, they make more revenue, *they're also better even with their flaws*.  This statement is confusing.


----------



## Detective (Jul 22, 2015)

Man, they robbed me of the opportunity to see a properly busty Jean Grey in a live action film.

Famke Janssen should have just stayed as GOAT BOAT Xenia Onatopp from Goldeneye


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 22, 2015)

The issue is Marvel is putting their films through the same template again and again. Makes the films far less interesting. I can already see the Infinity gems saga being a cluster fuck.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jul 22, 2015)

Ennoea said:


> Have Marvel films even have one memorable action  sequence to rank in action films.



The dance off


----------



## Parallax (Jul 22, 2015)

why is Mike acting like he has anything beyond sup basic taste


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 22, 2015)

Ennoea said:


> The issue is Marvel is putting their films through the same template again and again. Makes the films far less interesting.



Agreed, the formula is getting old.

it's no coincidence that the films that are in high regard are the most unique.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 22, 2015)

Don't want to get in a  DC debate but atleast there seems to be consequences in the DC verse. But Snyder is a cunt.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 22, 2015)

I also didn't like movie Jean Grey. Hard to amount to anything when Cunt Cyclops is banging ya.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 22, 2015)

The summer blockbuster has morphed in to rubbish ass shite. Or maybe I'm just too old for this shit. Can we have more Mad Max films.


----------



## Detective (Jul 22, 2015)

I remember watching that shitbox Spider-man 3 film(I refused to pay to see it in the theatre) for the first time to point out all the horrible things it had within it, and then just remember seeing red when that stupid as fuck Black clothes Peter started dancing like a douchebag in the streets, with those hand and hip motions

That's when I just stopped the film, and walked away from my screen


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 22, 2015)

Dark Phoenix saga was my favourite shit. They really fucked that up.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 22, 2015)

Spider-Man 3 > most of the MCU


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 22, 2015)

I always thought Marvel movies > DC movies before those DoJ trailers. Ben Affleck Batman is seriously doing it for me.


----------



## Ae (Jul 22, 2015)

Ennoea said:


> The summer blockbuster has morphed in to rubbish ass shite. Or maybe I'm just too old for this shit. Can we have more Mad Max films.



B-but Mad Max was boring too


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 22, 2015)

Spiderman is such a dull ass character.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 22, 2015)

Stunna said:


> Spider-Man 3 > most of the MCU





ae said:


> B-but Mad Max was boring too




This thread


----------



## Rukia (Jul 22, 2015)

Peter Parker needs to shut the fuck up and take his mission more seriously.  It was embarrassing when Doc Ock became a better version of Peter Parker.  Superior Spider-man indeed.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 22, 2015)

Stunna said:


> Spider-Man 3 > most of the MCU



...lets not go crazy


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jul 22, 2015)

Parallax said:


> why is Mike acting like he has anything beyond sup basic taste



Better than yours for sure


----------



## Taleran (Jul 22, 2015)

I do find it funny how easily DC and Fox are able to go look at all these non-white people and ladies in our movies. Throwing shade without even trying.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jul 22, 2015)

Stunna said:


> Spider-Man 3 > most of the MCU



Stunna aiming for the jugular

But SM1 and 2 are better than 95% of everything Marvel studios put out


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 22, 2015)

Ennoea said:


> Spiderman is such a dull ass character.



So is Superman


----------



## Stunna (Jul 22, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> ...lets not go crazy


I'm 100% serious.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 22, 2015)

Jessica Jones is going to be a breakthrough.  Thank god.


----------



## Taleran (Jul 22, 2015)

SM1 is boring, 2 and 3 are bad and too long.

Everyone outside of Dafoe and Simmons are badly cast.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 22, 2015)

Daredevil >>>>> Any MCU related stuff.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 22, 2015)

lol, Simmons.  He was pretty damn insignificant in those movies.  I do agree though that you would be hard pressed to find someone that doesn't think he was perfect for the role.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jul 22, 2015)

khris said:


> Daredevil >>>>> Any MCU related stuff.



I still have a theory DD is not really part of the MCU due to its quality.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 22, 2015)

khris said:


> Daredevil >>>>> Any MCU related stuff.


I really do think the television format is a better way to tell these stories.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 22, 2015)

Stunna said:


> I'm 100% serious.



"_Well then you are lost_'
-Obi Wan Kenobi​


----------



## Liverbird (Jul 22, 2015)

ae said:


> B-but Mad Max was boring too



lolno **


----------



## Taleran (Jul 22, 2015)

In other news Universal doesn't understand how the internet works.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 22, 2015)

@Gesy

**


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 22, 2015)

I wont tolerate the Spidey slander


----------



## Liverbird (Jul 22, 2015)

Rukia said:


> I really do think the television format is a better way to tell these stories.



Of course it is. The main problem the stories have is that they're rushed asf, television series has a lot more space to display the story properly, unlike a 2hr movie.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 22, 2015)

That is why Daredevil S2 and Jessica Jones are the most exciting comic book projects on the schedule.  Followed by Suicide Squad.


----------



## Ae (Jul 22, 2015)

Super Mike said:


> I wont tolerate the Spidey slander


I told you

bad suit
bad powers
bad character

the fact that he is among the most popular superheroes is a miracle


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 22, 2015)

Liverbird said:


> Of course it is. The main problem the stories have is that they're rushed asf, television series has a lot more space to display the story properly, unlike a 2hr movie.



mfw I thought agents of shield was gonna do that  

I was such a dumbass.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 22, 2015)

Liverbird said:


> Of course it is. The main problem the stories have is that they're rushed asf, television series has a lot more space to display the story properly, unlike a 2hr movie.



It depends, I think an Iron Man movie > Iron Man show .

Some characters are better left on the silver screen, some aren't.


----------



## Taleran (Jul 22, 2015)

The guy repping Before Watchmen has no claim to laugh at other peoples opinions on quality.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 22, 2015)

television isn't inherently the best because of financial limitations


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 22, 2015)

ae said:


> I told you
> 
> bad suit
> bad powers
> bad character


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 22, 2015)

ASM2 clock tower sequence more memorable than any MCU moment


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 22, 2015)

Super Mike said:


> ASM2 clock tower sequence more memorable than any MCU moment



It was beautifully shot

Yeah..I may have to give you that one.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 22, 2015)

the trolling is out of control here


----------



## Liverbird (Jul 22, 2015)

khris said:


> mfw I thought agents of shield was gonna do that
> 
> I was such a dumbass.





~Gesy~ said:


> It depends, I think an Iron Man movie > Iron Man show .
> 
> Some characters are better left on the silver screen, some aren't.



First of all; there is a fucking Iron Man show?! wtf 

Second; Not all shows have the same level of seriousness, investment and goals wise. A lot of them out there are made for shits and giggles, nothing but experiments of the tv industry.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 22, 2015)

The biggest reason Marvel isn't going last in the movie business is that they don't have the Mutants. They got back Spider-Man but no Wolverine.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 22, 2015)

Super Mike said:


> ASM2 clock tower sequence more memorable than any MCU moment



Actually this better

[YOUTUBE]Y69kGmPeHw0[/YOUTUBE]



Liverbird said:


> First of all; there is a fucking Iron Man show?! wtf
> 
> .



If you're talking about the Cartoon/anime, this need not continue


----------



## Liverbird (Jul 22, 2015)

I'm not sure what you're talking about either. The amount of tv shows that get greenlighted these days is ridiculous, I wouldn't be surprised if there was one.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 22, 2015)

lol I'm saying Iron Man would be better as a film.


----------



## Liverbird (Jul 22, 2015)

I understand now. Iron man's first half was pretty good. As soon as stark gets out of the cave it's downward spiral. A downward spiral so long that keeps going on on the two following 1/10 sequels that had retarded script.


----------



## The World (Jul 22, 2015)

got back from work

skimmed through the thread

wry

this thread


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 22, 2015)

Parallax said:


> television isn't inherently the best because of financial limitations



But that's the good thing. It forces writers to keep us gripped without needing flashy nonsense.


----------



## Liverbird (Jul 22, 2015)

Ennoea said:


> But that's the good thing. It forces writers to keep us gripped without needing flashy nonsense.



Pretty much


----------



## Parallax (Jul 22, 2015)

i mean considering the amount of shit shows they're not really taking advantage of that very often now are they


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 22, 2015)

That is true but tv shows have never been better. It's just there's so many. And there's no real quality control.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jul 22, 2015)

One of the best B movies ever made:

[YOUTUBE]SOYGHAYR_FE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rukia (Jul 22, 2015)

Detective.  How is James going to beat Bautista?


----------



## Ae (Jul 22, 2015)

Vault confirmed ignorant

no suprise


----------



## Yasha (Jul 22, 2015)

Big Bang Theory's writing quality went downhill in season 3. Sad. I'm running out of good series to watch.


*Strange Days*

A sci-fi film that shows what a cesspool LA is. The plot may be fictional, but the setting is not.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 22, 2015)

yasha forever in shock that dark people are allowed to roam the streets free in a city


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 23, 2015)

Pixels is such ass. No better than Gamer in regard to how most non-gamers see gamers IRL.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 23, 2015)

man

and I was really hoping that Sandler and James were gonna knock it out of the park with this one


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 23, 2015)

Rather watch Wreck-It Ralph again.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 23, 2015)

Hopefully this gives Capcom incentive to make a Dino Crises remake/reboot at least.


----------



## Grape (Jul 23, 2015)

Stunna said:


> man
> 
> and I was really hoping that Sandler and James were gonna knock it out of the park with this one




Oh Stunna, you're so adorable.


----------



## Slice (Jul 23, 2015)

Liverbird said:


> Marvel movies are basically stuff for kids. Profit is their priority, everything else is secondary and expendable to them, which is worrying. Marvel movies are broken, rushed, predictable, full of cliches, plot holed asf.. simply put, action with no consequences. *Whereas DC's are darker themed, contain more adult material, are more down to earth, better thought out and they actually give a shit. *



None of that makes them any better it just means you like the style more.
And seriously nothing in Man of Steel is more "down to earth" than anything in the Marvel movies except GotG and Avengers 1+2



Ennoea said:


> Xmen is thr only property I really love from Marvel. Shame Fox have turned the franchise to shite.



For me the most potential would be in Fantastic Four.
If they just stopped rebooting them with an origin all the time.
I want the established family dynamic with the kids and i finally want a Dr Doom that is not shit.



Ennoea said:


> Have Marvel films even have one memorable action  sequence to rank in action films.



Hulkbuster vs Hulk
Cap vs Bucky in the streets.



Ennoea said:


> Dark Phoenix saga was my favourite shit. They really fucked that up.



Dark Phoenix is such a classic. I raged hard at the third X-Men movie.



Stunna said:


> Spider-Man 3 > most of the MCU



Dis trolling



~Gesy~ said:


> So is Superman



Are you saying Superman is bland and boring?
Go read 'All Star Superman' and repent for your sins.



Super Mike said:


> ASM2 clock tower sequence more memorable than any MCU moment



Woah, is there finally a thir person in this thread apart from Huey and me that liked ASM2? 



khris said:


> Pixels is such ass. No better than Gamer in regard to how most non-gamers see gamers IRL.



I heard about that movie and though: neat concept
Then i heard who was starring and my interressed dropped.
Then i saw a trailer and hated it.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 23, 2015)

@Slice, aye. Movie Dooms are a mess. And I don't have to see the latest one to realize its suckiness.


----------



## Liverbird (Jul 23, 2015)

Slice said:


> None of that makes them any better it just means you like the style more.
> And seriously nothing in Man of Steel is more "down to earth" than anything in the Marvel movies except GotG and Avengers 1+2



It's fucking superman. How about Watchmen, TDK trilogy and other DC stuff.

The real beauty of DC is the moral diversity of its superheroes. Something at this rate, Marvel will never achieve.


----------



## The World (Jul 23, 2015)

khris said:


> Hopefully this gives Capcom incentive to make a Dino Crises remake/reboot at least.



I wish


----------



## Slice (Jul 23, 2015)

Liverbird said:


> It's fucking superman. How about Watchmen, TDK trilogy and other DC stuff.
> 
> The real beauty of DC is the moral diversity of its superheroes. Something at this rate, Marvel will never achieve.



From a comics pov i too like more DC than Marvel stuff because their characters often are more interresting.
But they just cant get that on the big screen.

Watchmen compared to the comic source is a steaming pile of shit. Its only redeeming factor is the GOAT opening credits sequence.

TDK trilogy is carried alone by the Joker performance of Ledger. The first one gets a pass because it was so different in the time it was made. Third one honestly isnt any good.

What "other DC stuff" is there even? Lets just count the more recent ones (~10 years) to be fair:

Catwoman
Superman Returns
Jonah Hex
Green Lantern





Dont get me wrong, i am a fan, i *want* them to be good. They just arent.


----------



## Liverbird (Jul 23, 2015)

Slice said:


> Watchmen compared to the comic source is a steaming pile of shit. Its only redeeming factor is the GOAT opening credits sequence.



I've read Watchmen and it's one of the few comics I've ever read. I feel like Watchmen is one of the best comic/movie adaptations out there, if not the best.


----------



## Ae (Jul 23, 2015)

Slice said:


> Are you saying Superman is bland and boring?
> Go read 'All Star Superman' and repent for your sins.



Anyone who thinks Superman is boring have no concept of what is interesting.


----------



## Slice (Jul 23, 2015)

Liverbird said:


> I've read Watchmen and it's one of the few comics I've ever read. I feel like Watchmen is one of the best comic/movie adaptations out there, if not the best.



Interresting.

IMO the material didnt translate to moving pictures very well and the pacing was off too. 



ae said:


> Anyone who thinks Superman is boring have no concept of what is interesting.


----------



## Liverbird (Jul 23, 2015)

Slice said:


> Interresting.
> 
> IMO the material didnt translate to moving pictures very well and the pacing was off too.



It never does in movies, but I mean you know, considering. But comparing Watchmen to other movies of the genre I personally think it did very well.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 23, 2015)

Grape said:


> Dis trolling


I'm dead ass

for all its flaws, Spider-Man 3 is more fun to watch than most of the MCU; I'd gladly take it over most of it.

btw if you didn't feel the sarcasm in that post, ur autistic, Grape


----------



## Slice (Jul 23, 2015)

That was me. Not Grape 

In no way is the abomination called Spiderman 3 more fun than even the worst Marvel movie.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 23, 2015)

Slice said:


> That was me. Not Grape


refer to the top of the page



> In no way is the abomination called Spiderman 3 more fun than even the worst Marvel movie.


k


----------



## Rukia (Jul 23, 2015)

Yep.  So I just independently confirmed the news that you guys were discussing earlier.  Pixels is the worst movie of the summer.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 23, 2015)

Pixels don't count, anyone who had expectations for that film only had themselves to blame.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 23, 2015)

Slice, what's the best Dormammu material out there? 

Really interested in him.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 23, 2015)

Spider-Man 3 is that suitcase you're hopping on because it won't zip fully. 


Poorly structured and too much was crammed in


----------



## Stunna (Jul 23, 2015)

I mean, yeah duh, it's a bad movie

I'm just saying it has more personality and entertainment value than most of the MCU, and I'm glad it exists


----------



## Slice (Jul 23, 2015)

khris said:


> Slice, what's the best Dormammu material out there?
> 
> Really interested in him.



I honestly cant tell.
He is a recurring villain in a lot of stories of Dr Strange. I cant name any of them though. Wasnt anything i ever read.


----------



## Slice (Jul 23, 2015)

Just saw it already aired in the US.
Did anybody watch Sharknado 3?


----------



## Stunna (Jul 23, 2015)

lol              no


----------



## Slice (Jul 23, 2015)

I'm so looking forward to it. 

Watched part 1+2 back to back with like 7 people. Everytime something really stupid happened: a shot of Tequila. Great evening.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jul 23, 2015)

So Pixels is a disaster. Not really a surprise here.


----------



## Slice (Jul 23, 2015)

Adam Sandler & Kevin James.
What else did you expect?


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jul 23, 2015)

I wasn't hyped for this at all. Now that the first batch of reviews is getting online I feel safe to skip it.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 23, 2015)

They tried to rip off a Futurama episode and got burnt for it by the fans...sweet justice


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 23, 2015)

Slice said:


> I honestly cant tell.
> He is a recurring villain in a lot of stories of Dr Strange. I cant name any of them though. Wasnt anything i ever read.



I see. I only knew of him from MVC3. He looks cool as hell.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 23, 2015)

Liverbird said:


> I've read Watchmen and it's one of the few comics I've ever read. I feel like Watchmen is one of the best comic/movie adaptations out there, if not the best.


----------



## Ae (Jul 23, 2015)




----------



## Ennoea (Jul 23, 2015)

Watchmen would serve better as a TV series. The film just didn't work.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 23, 2015)

man massarace really wants to be white


----------



## Ae (Jul 23, 2015)

WhiteLivesMatter


----------



## Liverbird (Jul 23, 2015)

Parallax said:


>


fuck off


Ennoea said:


> Watchmen would serve better as a TV series.


I agree


> The film just didn't work.


I disagree


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 23, 2015)

Parallax said:


> man massarace really wants to be white



It's almost heartbreaking to watch


----------



## Parallax (Jul 23, 2015)

it's ok to have bad taste, livebird


----------



## Liverbird (Jul 23, 2015)

What are you, the taste judge? I could say the same to you


----------



## Ae (Jul 23, 2015)

Really cool video 

[YOUTUBE]XqLTe8h0-jo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jul 23, 2015)

Liverbird said:


> fuck off
> 
> I agree
> 
> I disagree



I'm with you m8. Every time I watch Watchmen it just gets better. That's a masterpiesce that is really underrated. And it's not like most MCU movies which you watch once and then that's it.

Pay no attention to para though. If he deslikes it then it means it's an awesome flick. He's got bad taste all around.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jul 23, 2015)

ae said:


> Really cool video
> 
> [YOUTUBE]XqLTe8h0-jo[/YOUTUBE]



I love this song and loved the arregement. Where is Adele though?


----------



## Parallax (Jul 23, 2015)

see Liverbird, Mike made my case for me


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 23, 2015)

Man Masterrace why worship the whites??? Have some self respect man


----------



## Ae (Jul 23, 2015)

I just feel bad because it feels like the world is against them


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 23, 2015)

Liverbird said:


> What are you, the taste judge? I could say the same to you



[YOUTUBE]TLfmEZYdtrY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The World (Jul 23, 2015)

watchmen movie was meh

cramming everything into 2 hours was a bad idea


----------



## The World (Jul 23, 2015)

para what do you think? 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kj73aDoeFdk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Liverbird (Jul 23, 2015)

I know you didn't ask me but I'll share my opinon; Brilliant list, I agree with each and every one of them.

I have only recently seen a few of those movies.


----------



## The Weeknd (Jul 23, 2015)

Kiseijuu is a pretty dope show.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 24, 2015)

Paper Towns:  C+

I wanted to love it.  But it was just okay.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Content from the book that I enjoyed was cut.  For example.  Margo and Quentin's trip to Sea World.  One of the primary reasons that Quentin pursued Margo in the book is that he thought maybe she had committed suicide.  He wanted to verify that she was all right.  I thought we were going to get that since Margo and Q were shown discovering a dead body when they were children.  But that subplot went no where.  They just cut it!

They also cut the Sea World break-in.  Q's reunion with Margo went totally different.  Different characters went on the road trip at the end.  It wasn't faithful.




There were some nice laughs though.  And individually the guy that played Radar fucking killed it.  He was hilarious.


----------



## Grape (Jul 24, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Paper Towns:  C+
> 
> I wanted to love it.  But it was just okay.
> 
> ...



>Googles

>stalker YA


----------



## EnterTheTao (Jul 24, 2015)

Snowpiercer. B-

I liked it. interesting concept, decent execution.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 24, 2015)

'71: B

A British Soldier is sent to Belfast in 1971, during the early years of 'the troubles' and gets trapped behind enemy lines. Good acting and there are some very intense scenarios, but I don't like 'artsy padding'. Long closeups of faces or people walking just gets boring after awhile.


----------



## Slice (Jul 24, 2015)

Remember when we talked about how awesome Pixar localisations are?

There are several different versions of Riley being fed with food kids in that country especially hate:


----------



## Yasha (Jul 24, 2015)

Pixar has so much heart in their works.



Rukia said:


> Paper Towns:  C+
> 
> I wanted to love it.  But it was just okay.



Why you wanted to love it? The trailer looked YA-ish, and it's stupid John Green. Only the likes of Stunna enjoy this crap.


----------



## Liverbird (Jul 24, 2015)

Slice said:


> Remember when we talked about how awesome Pixar localisations are?
> 
> There are several different versions of Riley being fed with food kids in that country especially hate:



Another regional change:

UK


US


----------



## Stunna (Jul 24, 2015)

Yasha said:


> Why you wanted to love it? The trailer looked YA-ish, and it's stupid John Green. Only the likes of Stunna enjoy this crap.


bait          moar


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 24, 2015)

Anyone here watching Prison School?


----------



## Ae (Jul 24, 2015)

Bruh, this girl on Kids React was like "2001? That's when all the dinosaur lived"


----------



## Ae (Jul 24, 2015)

So there's now reportedly 99 accusers for Bill Cosby


----------



## Rukia (Jul 24, 2015)

Yasha said:


> Why you wanted to love it? The trailer looked YA-ish, and it's stupid John Green. Only the likes of Stunna enjoy this crap.


I like these sort of movies.  The Spectacular Now and The Perks of Being a Wallflower were both great.  I wanted another film of that ilk.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 24, 2015)

ae said:


> So there's now reportedly 99 accusers for Bill Cosby



Bill Cosby apparently wants the money back he gave to some of the hoes to shut the fuck up...

There's definitely an evil force out here making sure he doesn't leave this earth on a high note.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 24, 2015)

if he did what he did, then he doesn't deserve to leave on a high note.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 24, 2015)

Bill Cosby made Hannibal Buress famous


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 24, 2015)

So I hear Southpaw is fucking depressing for the most part.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 24, 2015)

I can't relate to Southpaw.  I can't relate to Ant-Man.  And I can't relate to True Detective.  Why are these dad's going to so much trouble to maintain a relationship with their children?  I honestly can't understand it.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 24, 2015)

learning a lot about Rukia atm


----------



## The World (Jul 24, 2015)

rukia had a rough fatherless life


----------



## Rukia (Jul 24, 2015)

No.  But I joke around with my dad about this a lot.  Pretty much every time we witness an outburst at a restaurant.


----------



## Ae (Jul 24, 2015)

I've been saying people here are shady


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 24, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Why are these dad's going to so much trouble to maintain a relationship with their children?  I honestly can't understand it.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jul 24, 2015)

ae said:


> I've been saying people here are shady





Para the shadiest of them all.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 24, 2015)

Detective.  Starting to hear good things about Rogue Nation.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 24, 2015)

The fucking trifecta starts next week.  Rogue Nation, Man from UNCLE, and Spectre coming up.


----------



## Grape (Jul 24, 2015)

Spectre will suck.

And I don't support Tom Cruise movies. Technically I don't financially support any film, but especially not T. Cruise films.

Except Live, Die, Repeat or whatever it was called.



Agent 47 gonna be the sleeper hit. Calling it now.


----------



## Ae (Jul 24, 2015)

Tom Cruise is da GOAT


----------



## Grape (Jul 24, 2015)

I've caught up on the Silence of the Lambs television miniseries.

I'm not sure why they call it a miniseries, because it has three seasons.

Anyway, this lizard guy is pretty spooky. But he's a literal ripoff from that one Silence of the Lambs movie: The Brood Lizard. Why can't they be original or just use the novels? Lazy writing.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 24, 2015)

People are actually surprised Hulk Hogan is racist.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 24, 2015)

"You and I are hawks Mr. Graham.  Imagine if the hawks started working together."


----------



## Rukia (Jul 24, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> People are actually surprised Hulk Hogan is racist.


I had a conversation with some people at work about this.

How does a human being react when they are angry?  Do they get honest?  Or do they spout the most hateful thing that they can think of?  Terry was livid about a situation involving his daughter.  So was he a racist in this video?  Or was he just really fucking mad?


----------



## Stunna (Jul 24, 2015)

if you say racist things to people even out of anger, you're a racist


----------



## Ae (Jul 24, 2015)

That's cause you're a sensitive pussy


----------



## Rukia (Jul 24, 2015)

Wow.  When did you take psychology Stunna?


----------



## Stunna (Jul 24, 2015)

or because I'm not an asshole


----------



## Ae (Jul 24, 2015)

Saying hurtful things out of anger isn't being an asshole


----------



## Stunna (Jul 24, 2015)

like

mature adults aren't normally non-racist and then get hoppin mad and start throwing out derogatory words and racially charged speech

that stuff doesn't just come from nowhere


----------



## Stunna (Jul 24, 2015)

ae said:


> Saying hurtful thing out of anger isn't being being an asshole


yes it       is

it might be understandable, but it's still being an asshole


----------



## Ae (Jul 24, 2015)

No wonder you like Disney, you grew up that sanitize sissy environment.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 24, 2015)

bitch, you don't know what kind of environment I grew up in


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 24, 2015)

Stunna said:


> like
> 
> mature adults aren't normally non-racist and then get hoppin mad and start throwing out derogatory words and racially charged speech
> 
> that stuff doesn't just come from nowhere



Was going to say the same, this likely isn't the first time he expressed these views.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 24, 2015)

Stunna, why are you entertaining these guys ?

You've been here too long for that


----------



## Ae (Jul 24, 2015)

Stunna said:


> yes it       is
> 
> it might be understandable, but it's still being an asshole



Well I disagree


----------



## Stunna (Jul 24, 2015)

of course you disagree

you're an asshole


----------



## Stunna (Jul 24, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> You've been here too long for that


old habits die hard


----------



## Ae (Jul 24, 2015)

Rukia said:


> I had a conversation with some people at work about this.
> 
> How does a human being react when they are angry?  Do they get honest?  Or do they spout the most hateful thing that they can think of?  Terry was livid about a situation involving his daughter.  So was he a racist in this video?  Or was he just really fucking mad?



I've said extremely hurtful things to friends that I don't mean. It's just the heat of the moment. We laughed about it the next day, and didn't even have to apologize.


----------



## Ae (Jul 24, 2015)

Stunna said:


> of course you disagree
> 
> you're an asshole



And you're a pussy


----------



## Stunna (Jul 24, 2015)

ae said:


> I've said extremely hurtful things to friends that I don't mean. It's just the heat of the moment. We laughed about it the next day, and didn't even have to apologize.


and if those things you said were racially charged, then you're a racist

not that we needed your story to confirm it

most people get pissed and say hurtful things they don't mean--everyone's an asshole at some point

but if you think that kind of behavior is appropriate, let alone when racism is a result of it, then you're probably an asshole more often than "at some point or another".

that's my piece on it


----------



## Ae (Jul 24, 2015)

How did that conversation go Rukia?


----------



## Rukia (Jul 24, 2015)

I'm not sure what the answer is.  But I know that I don't like how condescending Stunna is being about this.  Not even interested in debating the issue.  His view is just the correct one apparently.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 24, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Not even interested in debating the issue.  His view is just the correct one apparently.


this is   true


----------



## Grape (Jul 24, 2015)

Stunna said:


> and if those things you said were racially charged, then you're a racist
> 
> not that we needed your story to confirm it




You're wrong, but that's okay


----------



## Ae (Jul 24, 2015)

This kid is Stunna


----------



## Rukia (Jul 24, 2015)

ae said:


> How did that conversation go Rukia?


Nothing definitive.  The two people I asked basically hedged their bets and said that people do say things they don't mean to be as hurtful as possible.  But occasionally the truth comes out as well.

Gesy gave me the perfect segue.  So I decided to see what you guys thought.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 24, 2015)

Stunna said:


> this is   true


Your last post was better.  More of that please.


----------



## Ae (Jul 24, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Nothing definitive.  The two people I asked basically hedged their bets and said that people do say things they don't mean to be as hurtful as possible.  But occasionally the truth comes out as well.
> 
> Gesy gave me the perfect segue.  So I decided to see what you guys thought.



I want to know what you think



Grape said:


> You're wrong, but that's okay



He went to a white school and watch too much kids movie. He's on that happyland shit.


----------



## Ae (Jul 24, 2015)

"He said a bad thing"


----------



## Ae (Jul 24, 2015)

Grow the fuck up


----------



## Rukia (Jul 24, 2015)

I think both options are a possibility.  Race issues dominate the news right now.  I watch the news.  I see these stories on a daily basis.  The stories are with me.  If a black guy or a Mexican guy really pisses me off and humiliates me and I want to respond and be spiteful as possible.  What if I reach for something racial?  If I do that, am I a racist?  I have had black friends and Mexican friends.  Does my outburst invalidate those friendships?  Why was I friends with those people in the first place?  Just to create a facade?  Why do I get uncomfortable when a crazy uncle says something derogatory about a group of people?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 24, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Nothing definitive.  The two people I asked basically hedged their bets and said that people do say things they don't mean to be as hurtful as possible.  But occasionally the truth comes out as well.
> 
> Gesy gave me the perfect segue.  So I decided to see what you guys thought.



I believe if someone shoots a racially charged insult to be "as hurtful as possible", that does make them a racist.

Just a bit more closeted than some.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 24, 2015)

ae said:


> Grow the fuck up


keep on trolling, fam


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 24, 2015)

> I have had black friends and Mexican friends.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 24, 2015)

Rukia said:


> I think both options are a possibility.  Race issues dominate the news right now.  I watch the news.  I see these stories on a daily basis.  The stories are with me.  If a black guy or a Mexican guy really pisses me off and humiliates me and I want to respond and be spiteful as possible.  What if I reach for something racial?  If I do that, am I a racist?  I have had black friends and Mexican friends.  Does my outburst invalidate those friendships?  Why was I friends with those people in the first place?  Just to create a facade?  Why do I get uncomfortable when a crazy uncle says something derogatory about a group of people?


----------



## Rukia (Jul 24, 2015)

Let me give you another example and see what you think of this one.

A white guy pisses another white guy off.  The white guy wants to say something cruel in retaliation.  He decides to do this by questioning his sexuality.  Does that make him a homophobe?


----------



## Rukia (Jul 24, 2015)

That was a hypothetical.  I admit.  I haven't really had that many Mexican friends.  Cept Para.  See you on skype bro.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 24, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Let me give you another example and see what you think of this one.
> 
> A white guy pisses another white guy off.  The white guy wants to say something cruel in retaliation.  He decides to do this by questioning his sexuality.  Does that make him a homophobe?



Why is attacking someone's sexuality seen as a cruel retaliation?

The answer to that is the answer to your question.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 24, 2015)

"That's so gay."

Gay was basically a synonym for lame or weird when most of us grew up.  Even if your views have evolved.  You still remember the past.  And you know other people will too.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 24, 2015)

ae said:


> Hogan is a southern white man from the 60's


understanding someone's racism doesn't justify it


----------



## Ae (Jul 24, 2015)

Rukia said:


> I think both options are a possibility.  Race issues dominate the news right now.  I watch the news.  I see these stories on a daily basis.  The stories are with me.  If a black guy or a Mexican guy really pisses me off and humiliates me and I want to respond and be spiteful as possible.  What if I reach for something racial?  If I do that, am I a racist?  I have had black friends and Mexican friends.  Does my outburst invalidate those friendships?  Why was I friends with those people in the first place?  Just to create a facade?  Why do I get uncomfortable when a crazy uncle says something derogatory about a group of people?



I think you asked it best

Hogan isn't racist confirmed


----------



## Ae (Jul 24, 2015)

@10:40 

See?

[soundcloud]216206707[/soundcloud]

Plot twist

I'm DJ Whookid


----------



## The World (Jul 24, 2015)

Fast and Furious 7 -8/10

the dialogue was silly as fuck and the plot cliched as fuck but the movie was fun as fuck

I mean wow 

action got cranked up to 11 and never slowed down

it was insane set piece, one after the other 

dat supercar doe 

dat Rock Cavalry 

dat Transporter 

NATHALIE FUCKING EMMANUEL


----------



## Rukia (Jul 24, 2015)

Ramsay was definitely my favorite part of that movie.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 24, 2015)

Fast 7 was better than most of the big budget films this summer.  I liked it more than Age of Ultron for sure.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 24, 2015)

What a shitty summer


----------



## Ae (Jul 24, 2015)

Well I'm just glad it wasn't Ric Flair


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 24, 2015)

Ric Flair always loved the sistas


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 24, 2015)

ae said:


> It been years


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jul 24, 2015)

Food box human version





Why do Asians do such retarded things btw?


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jul 24, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Let me give you another example and see what you think of this one.
> 
> A white guy pisses another white guy off.  The white guy wants to say something cruel in retaliation.  He decides to do this by questioning his sexuality.  Does that make him a homophobe?



That depends. But if the guy is gay you shouldn't say he has aids like Luc said about me and that's why he got his arse banned!


----------



## Stunna (Jul 24, 2015)

that's not why, but okay


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jul 25, 2015)

In my head it will always be 

And don't be homophobic Stunna, I expected this from Para but not you!


----------



## Detective (Jul 25, 2015)

Stunna said:


> that's not why, but okay



Stunna, has a workable emulator been released to play Pokemon X & Y yet?


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jul 25, 2015)

I wish there was one for iphone without having to jailbrak it.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 25, 2015)

The Vatican Tapes: D+

New horror movie that resembles most Exorcism flicks. At least I didn't see "Pixels", but I probably should've went to "Mr Holmes" instead.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 25, 2015)

The World said:


> Fast and Furious 7 -8/10
> 
> the dialogue was silly as fuck and the plot cliched as fuck but the movie was fun as fuck
> 
> ...



This thread is really trying its best to troll me into watching Fast and Furious. I mean get Nathalie Emmanuel, but come on


----------



## Detective (Jul 25, 2015)

Fuck you Chris

The thirst is always real


----------



## The World (Jul 25, 2015)

she would turn even straight wimmenz ghey


----------



## The World (Jul 25, 2015)

The World said:


> she would turn even straight wimmenz ghey


----------



## Detective (Jul 25, 2015)

Woud hit so hard that I would break the timespace barrier, and cause the final crisis


----------



## The World (Jul 25, 2015)

D that supercar


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 25, 2015)

why are you doing this to me warudo?


----------



## The World (Jul 25, 2015)

Detective said:


> For real man, I was legit shook when they destroyed that car



me too mang 


but what I wanna know is how Vin always manages to have an upgraded version of his Dodge Charger? 

he's destroyed it at least 3 times already


----------



## The World (Jul 25, 2015)

that was some Grade A bullshit with how Vince was even able to stand against Jason Statham 

this dude took out a hospital of presumably 30+ swat officers in the opening scene

and defeated Hobbs the Rockschwarzenegger Last Action Hero

how the fuck does Vince and his street brawl tactics stand toe to toe with the world's greatest professional killer?

like at least cripple one of Jason's legs to make it somewhat believable!


----------



## The World (Jul 25, 2015)

then again we have Vince driving off a mountain as a sound "tactic" to escape 

I legit thought he would deploy a chute to soften the blow but nope


----------



## Detective (Jul 25, 2015)

Cuz the streets always win, mang..... even in off road terrain


----------



## The World (Jul 25, 2015)

you right 

Streets always win


----------



## The World (Jul 25, 2015)




----------



## Detective (Jul 25, 2015)

After I get my new wheels, and do some crazy ass driving out in some deserted country rural road, I will stop the car, and say to no one but myself in a whisper, that the streets always fucking win.


----------



## The World (Jul 25, 2015)




----------



## Rukia (Jul 25, 2015)

Sorry Detective.  Your new car is nice.  But it isn't_ this _nice.

[YOUTUBE]5BhuxLVMj4U[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ae (Jul 25, 2015)

A car is only as good as their logo

And Tesla is da GOAT


----------



## Rukia (Jul 25, 2015)

I can't agree with that ae.  

I'm a big fan of the Maserati badge though.


----------



## Detective (Jul 25, 2015)

Four Rings To Rule Them All


----------



## Ae (Jul 25, 2015)

Rukia said:


> I can't agree with that ae.
> 
> I'm a big fan of the Maserati badge though.



Yeah, Maserati's OP

Maybe not exactly "only as good" 

But a beautiful car with a bad logo just ruins everything


----------



## Detective (Jul 25, 2015)

Maserati's are nice, but their lifespan and dependability is absolutely shit

My old boss used to drive one, and said there are better luxury sports car options for the price you end up paying.


----------



## Ae (Jul 25, 2015)

I don't care if the car have GOAT design and efficiency, if the logo is basic, it's not top tier.


----------



## Ae (Jul 25, 2015)

That's like a thin, smart woman, with a butter face


----------



## Rukia (Jul 25, 2015)

What kind of car do you drive Slice?  Volkswagen Golf?


----------



## Slice (Jul 25, 2015)

2008 Renault Clio

Basic as fuck


----------



## Rukia (Jul 25, 2015)

Yeah.  Renault is really popular in Europe.  Fuel economy and narrow roads have something to do with it I guess.


----------



## Slice (Jul 25, 2015)

Pic is from Google images but it's pretty much exactly like this one.

It's affordable and fuel eficient.
I'd love to have more luxurious car but I don't feel like I could afford it without having to make adjustments to my living just to pay for it.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 25, 2015)

I'm probably going to get another car after I sell my house and move.  I'm not going to buy a house this time though.  So whether or not I have a garage will definitely be a factor.


----------



## Ae (Jul 25, 2015)

Are guys good drivers? I'm turrible.

I've been on the wrong side of the road multiple times. One time I didn't realize it until I got to the intersection and saw cars across from me. Luckily for me, they had a red light and I was able to make a full circle in time. And another time, I thought I was going straight and didn't notice I was on an exit lane till last minute while I was going 40. I swear a thought I was gonna die for a second. And not to mention all those time I should have probably slowed down during the rain and sharp turns, and narrow bridges. And those are just the ones that stick out in my mind.

Fortunately never gotten a ticket. God is good.


----------



## Slice (Jul 25, 2015)

I'm a good driver but I have to admit I absolutely suck at parking.


----------



## Ae (Jul 25, 2015)

I find it much easier to park if there's two cars on the side, I can eye it better. I'm always off when the row is empty, but I still park away from everyone. It's a longer walk to the car, but it's sure is worth it if you don't like scratches on your car.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 25, 2015)

I would say I'm an above average driver.  Mainly because I don't play with my phone at all while driving.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 25, 2015)

Mike and His Friends said:


> And don't be homophobic Stunna, I expected this from Para but not you!


???



Detective said:


> Stunna, has a workable emulator been released to play Pokemon X & Y yet?


beats me, man


----------



## Rukia (Jul 25, 2015)

*Spoiler*: _Weekly Recap for those that missed it_ 



[YOUTUBE]LTDaET-JweU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Detective (Jul 25, 2015)

I would say I am an excellent driver, mainly because I love cars and love driving them even more. It's a mesmerizing experience for me. I don't play around with my phone while driving(because texting and driving, or calling someone isn't worth it if it risks lives), but since I have BluTooth connectivity, hands free is the best option.

And one other thing.... driving while listening to some GOAT level music, is an out of body, heavenly experience.


----------



## Slice (Jul 25, 2015)

Ant Man this evening. Hope it won't disappoint. I expect "decent".

And Spectre looks so damn good


----------



## Rukia (Jul 25, 2015)

Detective building himself up as the transporter.


----------



## Slice (Jul 25, 2015)

Detective said:


> And one other thing.... driving while listening to some GOAT level music, is an out of body, heavenly experience.



I once drove through the biggest and thickest fog bank I ever saw. Impossible to go faster than 20 - 25 km/h.

Stopped to change the music and listened to almost 20 minutes of Tim Hecker.

It was majestic


----------



## Detective (Jul 25, 2015)

Confession time, even though I have a car, I have this habit of renting various different vehicles for a week every so often, to test drive and experience their pros and cons in different driving environments.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 25, 2015)

I do that all the time.  I rented a car with keyless ignition a few weeks ago.  Which still feels very strange to me.


----------



## Detective (Jul 25, 2015)

Rukia said:


> I do that all the time.  I rented a car with keyless ignition a few weeks ago.  Which still feels very strange to me.



Nice! So I am not alone in this hobby. 

Also, I don't think I can drive cars with traditional ignition switchs that require keys, anymore.

Start Button push starts are so amazing. Key Fobs are very convenient, too.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 25, 2015)

I do it with hotels too Detective.  I have my house here in Oklahoma City.  But I have stayed in all of the major hotels in town any way.


----------



## Detective (Jul 25, 2015)

Okay, I will admit, that's kind of fucking unusual for a dude, but more power to you if it's a great experience. I think I have heard of some women who treat themselves to a hotel & spa weekend, though.


----------



## Detective (Jul 25, 2015)

BTW, I make it a habit never to order room service at hotels, or use their PPV services. They are useless and a waste of time.

I would prefer to pick up the local menus for the restaurants nearby, at the reception desk, and try food outside the hotel for the city I am visiting.


----------



## Detective (Jul 25, 2015)

WTF, Japan?

What kind of a basic ass Olympic logo is this?


----------



## Detective (Jul 25, 2015)




----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 25, 2015)

Rock climbing tomorrow


----------



## Ae (Jul 25, 2015)

Who the one that was interested for Pixels?


----------



## The Weeknd (Jul 25, 2015)




----------



## Ae (Jul 25, 2015)

westeros.org


----------



## teddy (Jul 25, 2015)

khris said:


> This thread is really trying its best to troll me into watching Fast and Furious. I mean get Nathalie Emmanuel, but come on



Watch it


----------



## Slice (Jul 25, 2015)

Khris still not believing us Fast7 is legit fun


----------



## teddy (Jul 25, 2015)

I mean...yeah it's goofy as hell...but if luc of all people can let himself go and take in a fast and furious experience surely he can


----------



## Ae (Jul 25, 2015)

I've never seen a F&F movie

and I plan to continue that


----------



## Detective (Jul 25, 2015)

You've never had any taste either besides the shitty kind

So I guess you plan to continue that too?


----------



## Stunna (Jul 25, 2015)

the last couple entries apparently notwithstanding, it's not like anyone's missing out by avoiding the F&F series.


----------



## teddy (Jul 25, 2015)

I don't think anyone really cares about 1-4 at this point tbh


----------



## Ae (Jul 25, 2015)

Every movie I  _loved_ is critically acclaimed and on nearly every "best of" list.

Yeah, I'll continue having bad taste.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jul 25, 2015)

I just hope it ends soon. I don't wanna go to the movies and have Fast&Furious 17 among the options of movies to watch.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 25, 2015)

ae said:


> Every movie I  _loved_ is critically acclaimed and on nearly every "best of" list.


----------



## Detective (Jul 25, 2015)

Fast & The Furious XXIV: The Fastening


----------



## Stunna (Jul 25, 2015)

ae said:


> Every movie I  _loved_ is critically acclaimed and on nearly every "best of" list.


if you really think that matters, you're a nimrod


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 25, 2015)

Even if you don't, you're still a nimrod in my eyes, massacoon.


----------



## Ae (Jul 25, 2015)

It doesn't matter, but it means my taste it better than yours.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 25, 2015)

Why can't Adam Sandler career just die already


----------



## Ae (Jul 25, 2015)

Everyone under the age of 20 should be legally obligated to end every sentence with "..but I could be wrong"


----------



## Stunna (Jul 25, 2015)

"I mold my favorites and opinions strictly after those of others, so therefore my taste and opinions are better than yours"


----------



## Parallax (Jul 25, 2015)

these last two pages


----------



## Ae (Jul 25, 2015)

I just remembered another car incident. Awhile back I got pulled over for not wearing a seat belt when I was 16 and I did what most kids do and cried. Which is nothing new because kids always cry after sex. And I think she liked it too. So my suggestion to you all is lick it or ticket guys.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 25, 2015)

2 hour wait for oil change and tire rotation?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 25, 2015)

Rukia said:


> 2 hour wait for oil change and tire rotation?



Why can't you change your oil yourself?


----------



## Grape (Jul 25, 2015)

Rukia said:


> 2 hour wait for oil change and tire rotation?




Had mine done yesterday.

Fuckers trying to sell "sludge flush".


----------



## Grape (Jul 25, 2015)

Detective said:


> I would say I am an excellent driver, mainly because I love cars and love driving them even more.





Rukia said:


> Detective building himself up as the transporter.



Everything he said basically qualifies him as a terrible driver.


----------



## Ae (Jul 25, 2015)

I'm even a worst driver when there's people in the car. I went in the drive-thru from the opposite direction and they were terrified.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 25, 2015)

The Mad King said:


> Why can't you change your oil yourself?


I brought it in under that guise.  But what I really wanted was that 28 point inspection.  Car has felt a little floaty ever since I hit a decent-sized pothole last week.  Thought there might be an alignment issue.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 25, 2015)

Started The X-Files today


----------



## Slice (Jul 25, 2015)

Ant Man 

This was really a pleasant surprise. While Eno is correct that it just re-uses the established Marvel formula it does so very welll. It just works as a funny origin movie that doesn't force its comedic moments as much as other Marvel movies. All the gags and one liners really seem like something a character like Scott would actually say.

Also the movie is well integrated into the bigger picture without feeling cramped. There is a small cameo right in the beginning as well as a nice action sequence in the middle and several smaller mentions of stuff going on in the MCU. This is after Winter Soldier only the second Marvel movie to get this right because just like that one it treats all the crazy stuff going on as something absolutely normal.

I also must say I really liked the movie version of the characters even though they are extremely different from the comic counterparts.

Paul Rudd is just perfect and likeable.
Evangeline Lily doesn't act very well but looks magnificent.
Michael Douglas also does well and I liked his version of Hank Pym.

Downsides are the weak villain and a bit too much use ad flight scenes.

Interestingly the 3D was well used as it only ever was used during shrinking scenes (still it wasn't necessary or  good as usual but at least they tried something else).

Overall I'd recommend it and I even say it's better than the pretty disappointing second Abengers. A solid 4/5 for fans of superhero movies.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 25, 2015)

Man Google translate has really stepped it up it now translates hieroglyphics ! I can fully understand Slice's posts now!


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 25, 2015)

cool, i'll try watching it sometime this coming week.


----------



## Slice (Jul 25, 2015)

It also has two after credits scenes for those people that don't know if they should stay or not


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 25, 2015)

Were they worth the watch?

Or is it something like Tony talking to Banner?


----------



## Slice (Jul 25, 2015)

The first is mid credits after about two minutes.
Sets up a possible sequel plot point.
Second one is a very small teaser for Cap 3.
Not as pointless as the stark / banner scene but if you really don't want to sit through it a spoiler is probably enough


----------



## Stunna (Jul 25, 2015)

The mid-credit one should have happened at the beginning of the movie.


----------



## Slice (Jul 25, 2015)

But why? It would have set expectations that would have been crushed.
Or do you mean you would have liked to see it happening in this movie except the next?


----------



## Stunna (Jul 25, 2015)

Happening in this one. I found Hope much more interesting than Scott.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 25, 2015)

Hope and Scott

Makes me want more X-Men


----------



## Rukia (Jul 25, 2015)

Stunna said:


> Happening in this one. I found Hope much more interesting than Scott.


I heard Hope should have been Ant Man.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 25, 2015)

no you didn't


----------



## Stunna (Jul 25, 2015)

There are a lot of people saying it, myself included; I wouldn't be surprised if he did.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 25, 2015)

The first thing a buddy at work said is that he didn't understand why Paul Rudd was even in the movie.  That Pym's daughter was the best candidate to wear the suit.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 25, 2015)

Slice said Scott is perfect and likeable;so I'll choose to believe him instead 

But I wouldn't mind if a female had the lead role.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 25, 2015)

Stunna.  How was Michael Pena?


----------



## Stunna (Jul 25, 2015)

He was fun.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 25, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]ZBVhuhnWxKs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rukia (Jul 25, 2015)

I heard that Fury Road comes out in about a month.  First week of September.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 25, 2015)

Day one.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 25, 2015)

Definitely.


----------



## Grape (Jul 25, 2015)

Day never.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 25, 2015)

Grape.  You all in on BvS bro?


----------



## Stunna (Jul 25, 2015)

**


----------



## Grape (Jul 25, 2015)

I'm 200% D1 BvS


I've said it from the beginning - MoS was great, and Affleck's "old" Batman is going to be wicked good.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 25, 2015)

>MoS was great
>Hyped for BvS
>Fury Road wasn't

never change, Grape


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 25, 2015)

Ain't none wrong with being hyped for BvS.

Though it probably will only end in heartbreak.


----------



## Grape (Jul 25, 2015)

Stunna said:


> >MoS was great
> >Hyped for BvS
> >Fury Road wasn't
> 
> never change, Grape




Stunna, please.

I said I'm not buying Fury Road. I never said anything of it's quality.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 25, 2015)

Para.  Dolarhyde is a lunatic.


----------



## Detective (Jul 25, 2015)

I heard the character is being played by Richard Armitage.

He's a great actor


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 25, 2015)

*Antman*

C

To be honest waiting up until the last 10 minutes to get villain fight scene is what lowered this movies score. Godzilla had like more screen time in its remake last year.


----------



## The World (Jul 25, 2015)

Stunna said:


> >MoS was great
> >Hyped for BvS
> >Fury Road wasn't
> 
> never change, Grape



rukia i'll pay you a 1000 bucks to take out stunna


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 25, 2015)

..................


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jul 25, 2015)

Grape said:


> I'm 200% D1 BvS
> 
> 
> I've said it from the beginning - MoS was great, and Affleck's "old" Batman is going to be wicked good.



Wow, Grape has earned some points. Keep it going m8.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jul 25, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Stunna.  How was Michael Pena?



I heard Michael was supposed to be the Ant-man.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 25, 2015)

The Mad King said:


> In my past life I would have done this for free, violently but very slowly! Stunna would have felt pain like he never have before. He would cry and beg me to end it, to take him out and I would whisper in his ears.."no"!
> 
> But that's the old me and I have seen Stunna as a vital friend someone I'll like to hang out with, chill with. In a dark alleyway or abandon warehouse you know so we can do activities together like maybe some science stuff or watch his favorite show Hannibal!


you deranged as fuk


----------



## Rukia (Jul 25, 2015)

Pretend for a moment that someone actually wanted to hire me to kill someone.  They would be asking me to risk my freedom.  A thousand dollars is nothing to me.  I would need a game changing sum for it to be worth it.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 25, 2015)

!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jul 25, 2015)

This Cosmos documentary is so awesome! I feel inspired watching it


----------



## Rukia (Jul 25, 2015)

Detective.

[YOUTUBE]afS5ks54tms[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Grape (Jul 25, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Pretend for a moment that someone actually wanted to hire me to kill someone.  They would be asking me to risk my freedom.  A thousand dollars is nothing to me.  I would need a game changing sum for it to be worth it.




So... $3,000?


----------



## Detective (Jul 25, 2015)

Grape said:


> So... $3,000?



Looks like monetary value is considered way differently for some people.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 25, 2015)

Add 4 zeroes.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 25, 2015)

Mike and His Friends said:


> This Cosmos documentary is so awesome! I feel inspired watching it



Cosmos is good af


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jul 26, 2015)

Super Mike said:


> Cosmos is good af



Dose visuals!!


----------



## Yasha (Jul 26, 2015)

I would kill a puppy for $1000.


*Hannibal*

7/10


*Hannibal Rising*

6.8/10


Silence of the Lambs cast a long shadow, and I did not expect either film to live up to its prequel's standard. Anyhow, they managed to hold their own. There was one particular scene in Hannibal that made me writhe a little, which rarely happens. And Aunt Murasaki was very charming in Hannibal Rising. I wonder if Hannibal ate her in the end in Thomas Harris' books.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 26, 2015)

cutthroat af


----------



## Parallax (Jul 26, 2015)

I wonder how Yasha would feel about the first half of Hannibal season 3 considering it's a reimagining of the film


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 26, 2015)

lol, what did Stunna do to make Huey so mad?

Got dude jerking off to torture techniques


----------



## Stunna (Jul 26, 2015)

man, I couldn't even tell you


----------



## Parallax (Jul 26, 2015)

rofl Huey wtf


----------



## Grape (Jul 26, 2015)

Parallax said:


> I wonder how Yasha would feel about the first half of Hannibal season 3 considering it's a reimagining of the film




Was boring as fuck with basically no payoff.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 26, 2015)

Also X-Files is good af. Why did I wait so long


----------



## Detective (Jul 26, 2015)

Super Mike said:


> Also X-Files is good af. Why did I wait so long



If you watch all the eps on marathon right now, you should just be in time for the new limited episode series revival in January 2016.


----------



## Yasha (Jul 26, 2015)

Stunna said:


> cutthroat af



Just fyi, I might kill you for much less than that. I love puppy very much after all.




Parallax said:


> I wonder how Yasha would feel about the first half of Hannibal season 3 considering it's a reimagining of the film



I might watch the few episodes with her in them. 

[YOUTUBE]l0hVrjD5HcI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Grape (Jul 26, 2015)

She's actually a pretty boring character.


----------



## Grape (Jul 26, 2015)




----------



## Yasha (Jul 26, 2015)

Grape, you watched Hannibal season 3? I thought you dropped it after a few episodes.


----------



## Grape (Jul 26, 2015)

I picked it up again out of boredom at work.

Season two was the best. I was looking forward to the conclusion of the season two arc, but found it disappointing. The "Hannibal Rising" rehash that Para spoke of was unnecessarily drawn out. 

I would have been far happier if they had done something original. The story, or how they chose to lay it out, did not play out well in a television's episode structure.

It's because season two ended in such a fast pace, and then season three started extremely slow. So the story climaxed, slowed to a crawl and then climaxed again.

Sucked.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 26, 2015)

Man of Steel: C

My opinions mostly remain the same. I didn't like the tone, which was mostly grim sprinkled with some out-of-place and often stupid humor ("He's kinda hot"). The cast does fine, but no one really excels. It's too long and the flashbacks were painfully repetitive. Not a fan of movies telling us what we already know. It's gritty and more realistic style just made everything feel dull and muted.

I will concede that the finale was pretty cool though. The action was often quite awesome and there are some good moments. But overall, I thought it was mediocre.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 26, 2015)

Yasha said:


> Just fyi, I might kill you for much less than that. I love puppy very much after all.


>valuing a puppy's life over a human's

never change, Yasha


----------



## Ae (Jul 26, 2015)

I'll save a puppy before I'll save a person

And that include whites


----------



## Rukia (Jul 26, 2015)

I'm with Yasha.  A puppy is an innocent creature.  Human beings are vile.


----------



## Ae (Jul 26, 2015)

I'll also hit a person with my car before I'll hit an animal


----------



## Stunna (Jul 26, 2015)

well, you guys have some screws lose as well, so I'm not surprised.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 26, 2015)

ae said:


> I'll also hit a person with my car before I'll hit an animal


Swerving to avoid the dog and taking out the owner instead.


----------



## Yasha (Jul 26, 2015)

Stunna said:


> >valuing a puppy's life over a human's
> 
> never change, Yasha



Say, you have a gun and you see a guy about to bash a puppy to pulp with a baseball bat, aren't you going to shoot him?


----------



## Stunna (Jul 26, 2015)

Yasha said:


> Say, you have a gun and you see a guy about to bash a puppy to pulp with a baseball bat, aren't you going to shoot him?


I mean, there are plenty of hypothetical scenarios where you can justify killing a human over killing an animal

doesn't stop human lives from being more valuable than animals by default


----------



## Yasha (Jul 26, 2015)

I beg to differ.

If, on the contrary, I see a dog about to crush a man's throat and I have a gun, I will not shoot the dog.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 26, 2015)

Yasha said:


> Say, you have a gun and you see a guy about to bash a puppy to pulp with a baseball bat, aren't you going to shoot him?


No hesitation.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 26, 2015)

Yasha said:


> I beg to differ.
> 
> If, on the contrary, I see a dog about to crush a man's throat and I have a gun, I will not shoot the dog.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 26, 2015)

L.A Confidential: A

I really liked this. Interesting characters, great acting and I was always invested in the storyline. The twists aren't necessarily surprising, that didn't take away from my interest.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 26, 2015)

Surely that wasn't the first time you have seen it?


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 26, 2015)

I think i saw it when it first came out, but I would've been 12 and this wouldn't have been my cup of tea.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 26, 2015)

Maggie

Arnie is a scene stealer, the man has a presence that is really domineering. But the film itself is a cop out for the most part. Some interesting concepts here and there but the wannabe Malick directing and the rather lacking characterisation leaves the film to be rather dull.

C


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 26, 2015)

?!?!?!!?!!??!??!


----------



## Detective (Jul 26, 2015)

..... Huey is sort of freaking me out with his casual deviancy right now.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 26, 2015)

???????????


----------



## Detective (Jul 26, 2015)




----------



## Detective (Jul 26, 2015)

Anyways, Stunna, what's new in your world? Doing anything for the summer? Part-time job to earn some extra cash?


----------



## Rukia (Jul 26, 2015)

I hope for his sake that he has a job.  He's too old to not be working.  I'm like halfway to retirement.  I hope he isn't that far behind me.


----------



## Detective (Jul 26, 2015)

Me too, Rukia. I hope the same. 

Speaking of which, I wonder how Para is doing with school?


----------



## Rukia (Jul 26, 2015)

I was pretty happy for Para yesterday.  I turned on the radio while driving and the Opening Games for the Special Olympics were on.  Nice to see Los Angeles finally attract some type of event.


----------



## Detective (Jul 26, 2015)

Yeah, I think that's been their biggest draw in the last 3 or so years since the Lakers front office failed to attract even tumbleweed during the offseason.

Also, Rukia, I guess someone in here was correct



HE WAS ALIVE, ALL ALONG. SHERLOCK COULDN'T FIND HIM BECAUSE HE JOINED A LARGER NETWORK OF EVIL WITH DEEP POCKETS AND DEEPER RESOURCES TO HIDE HIM!

I hope you give Stunna shit for doubting you!


----------



## Stunna (Jul 26, 2015)

if Moriarty comes back in S4 of Sherlock, then we all lose


----------



## Detective (Jul 26, 2015)

It was him all along, Stunna, the author of all your pain


----------



## Detective (Jul 26, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]A1AMUmkj-ck[/YOUTUBE]

STILL THE GOAT OPENING TITLES

Hope Spectre can challenge for the throne


----------



## Parallax (Jul 26, 2015)

New Hannibal episode was a lot different from the first half of the season, but I'm excited where this last arc is going to go.


----------



## Detective (Jul 26, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]zN8GcRGNWe4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The Weeknd (Jul 26, 2015)

There's the name change.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 26, 2015)

congrats; it's an improvement


----------



## Detective (Jul 26, 2015)

Imma miss TittyNipple, doe

It was so redundant yet wonderful


----------



## Parallax (Jul 26, 2015)

Detective said:


> [YOUTUBE]OEq-4fua3lM[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> STILL THE GOAT OPENING TITLES
> 
> Hope Spectre can challenge for the throne



fixed it for you


----------



## Detective (Jul 26, 2015)

Parallax said:


> fixed it for you



WHAT? WHAT DOES THIS HAVE TO DO WITH BOND OPENING TITLES!?


----------



## The Weeknd (Jul 26, 2015)

Detective said:


> Imma miss TittyNipple, doe
> 
> It was so redundant yet wonderful



You can still call me titty.


----------



## Detective (Jul 26, 2015)

The Weeknd said:


> Drake has been destroying Meek lately.



Running through the six, slaying his foes


----------



## The Weeknd (Jul 26, 2015)

Detective said:


> Running through the six, slaying his foes



You know how that should go


----------



## Detective (Jul 26, 2015)

The Weeknd said:


> You know how that should go



It escalated 0-100 real quick


----------



## Parallax (Jul 26, 2015)

as much of a sad ass clown that Meek is, that Drake diss track was charmin soft.


----------



## The Weeknd (Jul 26, 2015)

Parallax said:


> as much of a sad ass clown that Meek is, that Drake diss track was charmin soft.



It was a bait he cooked up in less than a day


----------



## Detective (Jul 26, 2015)

Yeah, this thing won't be over in a single diss track. It's meant to be drawn out over at least a couple weeks, in order to boost hype and shit.

And then ends with an ether


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 26, 2015)

Meek can't out rap Drake..unfortunately.


----------



## teddy (Jul 26, 2015)

Charged Up was the most sentimental diss track i've ever heard


anyway, rick and morty season 2 premiere tonight!


----------



## Detective (Jul 26, 2015)

BTW, ted. I saw your emote request. I've passed it along to my usual contact, but they have been going through some personal family issues over the last couple weeks, so the request may be delayed a little in uploading. Let Freddie also know I am still working on his request as well, but same issue, so I want to give the person some time to take care of their fam.


----------



## teddy (Jul 26, 2015)

Blood is thicker than emotes, d


that much goes without saying


----------



## Detective (Jul 26, 2015)

U mah dawg, dawg


----------



## teddy (Jul 26, 2015)

I know


----------



## Rukia (Jul 26, 2015)

Detective.  Your review convinced me.  I'm going to check out Ant Man.





Parallax said:


> New Hannibal episode was a lot different from the first half of the season, but I'm excited where this last arc is going to go.


That episode was fucking insane bro.


----------



## The Weeknd (Jul 26, 2015)

Hajime No Ippo is some dope shit man.


----------



## Detective (Jul 26, 2015)

Titty on galactic levels of sin time right now


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 26, 2015)

*For a Few Dollars More*

+Much better than it's predecessor, be it the Story, characterization and mood.
+ Had that tarantino feel I've been hearing so much about.

*A-*

*Jackie Brown*
+ Great acting, Samuel L Jackson is legit terrifying in this.
+ Has the usual relaxing dialogue, musical choice, and gratuitous violence one would expect in a Tarantino film.
? Pam Grier was a bit passed her expiration date but still drinkable imo.

*A-*


----------



## Stunna (Jul 26, 2015)

Jackie Brown is p subdued for a Tarantino movie; it's one of my favorites from him


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 26, 2015)

Yeah it's one of his lesser known hits. I honestly didn't expect to enjoy it as much as I did. 

Now I can say I've seen his whole catalog


----------



## Stunna (Jul 26, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]l153atE72OA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rukia (Jul 26, 2015)

Detective.  TIFF announcements start to roll out this week.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 26, 2015)

Stunna said:


> [YOUTUBE]l153atE72OA[/YOUTUBE]



Funny, I was just looking for this.

I cracked up when white dude had it on repeat.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 26, 2015)

I don't understand Oklahoma.  You go to a restaurant and you have to park your own car!  Haven't these hicks heard of valet parking?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 26, 2015)

>Has never experienced Valet parking


----------



## The Weeknd (Jul 26, 2015)

Valet parking is the shit.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 26, 2015)

gesy.  Try eating somewhere other than Denny's.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 26, 2015)




----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 26, 2015)

lol, Not on my dime, Rukia.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 26, 2015)

i go to places that have valet, but I don't pay for the valet.  I'm an adult, I can park my own car.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 26, 2015)

Oh it's a choice?

Interesting


----------



## Slice (Jul 26, 2015)

Tropic Thunder
Tom Cruises GOAT performance.
Lead farmer and full retard scenes.
Surprisingly violent
Those fake action trailers

4/5


----------



## The World (Jul 26, 2015)

booty sweat

never forget


----------



## Ae (Jul 26, 2015)

I heard stories of people cutting in porn in the middle of movies. So I thought the Booty Sweat scene was fake. I legit stopped the movie.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 26, 2015)

I don't know what the gym was trying to do today.  The TV's had some program on that featured a guy giving beautiful women full body massages.  Not making it easy to concentrate on the workout.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 26, 2015)

Do you go to a gym full of old people or something?


----------



## Ae (Jul 26, 2015)

Rukia said:


> I don't know what the gym was trying to do today.  The TV's had some program on that featured a guy giving beautiful women full body massages.  Not making it easy to concentrate on the workout.



Stop going to Planet Fitness


----------



## Rukia (Jul 26, 2015)

No.  It is mainly for college students that work at the hospital.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 26, 2015)

and it's the girls on the television screen that's giving you focusing issues..


----------



## Rukia (Jul 26, 2015)

Yeah.  Pretty unfortunate.  For whatever reason.  My gym doesn't have very good scenery.

This is a way you can look at it.  The local girls are from Oklahoma.  The girls on TV could be from better states like Texas or California.  (Oklahoma doesn't rate very highly on the hotness scale.)


----------



## Grape (Jul 26, 2015)

Move to San Antonio, Rukia.

Work in the Texas Medical Center.

I'll buy you a beer from the bar next to my work.

Gorgeous women everywhere.


----------



## Ae (Jul 26, 2015)

Is it weird that I think Caitlyn Jenner looks better than Kris Jenner?


----------



## Stunna (Jul 26, 2015)

it's a sentiment that has been expressed by many, so not necessarily


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 26, 2015)

Kris Jenner is outmatched by a 6'2", 200 pound behemoth?


----------



## Grape (Jul 26, 2015)

Personally, I'm convinced that Caitlyn Jenner was cuckolded and sissified.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 26, 2015)

Kendall is the only member of the family that I find tolerable.


----------



## Grape (Jul 26, 2015)

The stress is real.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 26, 2015)

Ant Man.  The best comedy of the summer?


----------



## Stunna (Jul 26, 2015)

The competition besides Trainwreck being?


----------



## Rukia (Jul 26, 2015)

Minions?  Pixels?


----------



## Rukia (Jul 26, 2015)

Not Ant Man's fault that Hollywood doesn't know how to make comedies anymore.


----------



## Grape (Jul 26, 2015)

Inside Out was pretty funny.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 26, 2015)

You've seen it, Rukia?


----------



## Rukia (Jul 26, 2015)

Yeah.  Watched it this morning.  There were several brilliant parts.  I love the fight between Ant Man and Yellow Jacket.  I laughed my ass of when they changed our viewpoint and we saw like a train car harmlessly land on it's side.

And the fucking bug zapper.  So good.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 26, 2015)

Yeah, I guess its only other competition would be Inside Out. Trainwreck was alright, but I preferred both Ant-Man and Inside Out.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 26, 2015)

Ant man was like a sitcom at times. Needed a laugh track. 

Trainwreck looks annoying.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 26, 2015)

Jake Gyllenhaal said Rachel Mcadams made him feel nervous during the sex scene in Southpaw, and his reaction when she undresses is reaction was real.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 26, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> Jake Gyllenhaal said Rachel Mcadams made him feel nervous during the sex scene in Southpaw, and his reaction when she undresses is reaction was real.


I bet Jake didn't have that problem when he filmed Love and Other Drugs.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 26, 2015)

Rukia said:


> I bet Jake didn't have that problem when he filmed Love and Other Drugs.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jul 26, 2015)

I bet he didn't have that problem when he filmed Brockeback Mountain


----------



## Grape (Jul 26, 2015)

McAdams is like a six on a good day.

Hathaway is like a eight on a good day.

Jake G. can bang tens anytime he wants.

Do the math. 

The answer is 24.

Bitches.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 26, 2015)

Grape pls


----------



## Rukia (Jul 26, 2015)

This 77 gym fails video is pissing me off.  I hate some of the bullshit I see at the gym.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jul 26, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Ant Man.  The best comedy of the summer?



I'm glad this is not considered as a super hero flick anymore.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 26, 2015)

but

it is a super hero film


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jul 26, 2015)

These things creep me out like for real

[youtube]igRbL9HpqFw[/youtube]


----------



## Rukia (Jul 26, 2015)

Ant Man was loads better than Age of Ultron.


----------



## Detective (Jul 26, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Ant Man was loads better than Age of Ultron.



Co-signed


----------



## Rukia (Jul 26, 2015)

Hope should have been Ant Man.  But it's okay that they went in a different direction.  She will be a spectacular Wasp at some point.



And Falcon desperately needs a win.  Between Crossbones and Ant Man.  His performance has been p weak.


----------



## Detective (Jul 26, 2015)

I bet when Cap eventually asks him who beat him the fuck up, Falcon is going to lie and say that Ant-Man's real superhero name is Molecular Man or something along those lines, to make the defeat sound more impressive, to save face.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 26, 2015)

Maybe he will have a new ability pretty soon?  No shame in losing to Giant Man.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 26, 2015)

I forgot to mention I saw Interstellar this weekend.  It was dumb as hell and that ending was turrible.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 26, 2015)

Maybe Interstaller's dialogue is out of Para's language pay grade ? 

No shame in that since your first language is Spanish but maybe you should take a breather from watching movies until you finish your English Lit degree, that way you know for sure you have a full grasp over your second language !


----------



## Detective (Jul 26, 2015)

Huey, why you gotta do Para dirty like that


----------



## Rukia (Jul 26, 2015)

I know I don't ever want to see Interstellar again.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jul 26, 2015)

Para's mindset is not prepared for that level of story.


----------



## The Weeknd (Jul 26, 2015)

Visited the 5.


----------



## Grape (Jul 27, 2015)

[youtube]IY_pN5Poego[/youtube]


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 27, 2015)

Review of "The Vatican Tapes" is up in sig. Does anyone even know this movie exists?


----------



## Slice (Jul 27, 2015)

Mike and His Friends said:


> I'm glad this is not considered as a super hero flick anymore.



Its just like those people calling Alien a horror movie when it clearly is set in a space ship and as such can only be classified as Science Fiction.


----------



## Yasha (Jul 27, 2015)

Has anybody seen Kieslowski's Decalogue series?


----------



## Ae (Jul 27, 2015)

Slice said:


> Its just like those people calling Alien a horror movie when it clearly is set in a space ship and as such can only be classified as Science Fiction.



Alien isn't a horror


----------



## Stunna (Jul 27, 2015)

sigh.............


----------



## Parallax (Jul 27, 2015)

You're retarded massarace


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jul 27, 2015)

Slice said:


> Its just like those people calling Alien a horror movie when it clearly is set in a space ship and as such can only be classified as Science Fiction.



Exactly. I'm glad we're on the same page here.

Another example is Drag Me to Hell, which is wrongly classified as terror but is an obvious comedy.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 27, 2015)




----------



## Grape (Jul 27, 2015)

Parallax said:


> You're retarded massarace




Offensive as fuck.

Let's try to keep it PC, okay?


----------



## Ae (Jul 27, 2015)




----------



## Wonder Mike (Jul 27, 2015)

Love that band. Lead singer is pretty cute also.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 27, 2015)

Mike are you into Mexican dudes, Para hasn't been on a date for a while!


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jul 27, 2015)

That depends.


----------



## Ae (Jul 27, 2015)

Great avatar, Para.


----------



## Ae (Jul 27, 2015)

*BoJack Horseman*

Saw the first episode. This is why I don't watch cartoons.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 27, 2015)

Bojack's second season has been good so far. 

And yeah, very nice set, Para.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 27, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> Jake Gyllenhaal said Rachel Mcadams made him feel nervous during the sex scene in Southpaw, and his reaction when she undresses is reaction was real.



Can't blame him.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 27, 2015)

.


----------



## Detective (Jul 27, 2015)

khris said:


> Can't blame him.



If her booty was back in prime form, I would be intimidated too.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 27, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]Z_bOe24Pkng[/YOUTUBE]

Detective


----------



## Detective (Jul 27, 2015)

Wait Gesy, are you randomly posting that video and laughing about it to me, or are you randomly posting that video and then laughing about my Prime McAdams booty comment?


----------



## Parallax (Jul 27, 2015)

Blood Meridian finally arrived, I can't wait to start it


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 27, 2015)

Detective said:


> Wait Gesy, are you randomly posting that video and laughing about it to me, or are you randomly posting that video and then laughing about my Prime McAdams booty comment?





Yes **


----------



## Detective (Jul 27, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> Yes **



This uppity hidden reply


----------



## Detective (Jul 27, 2015)

Parallax said:


> Blood Meridian finally arrived, I can't wait to start it



That's like 360 something pages long, right? Should be a really quick read. Think you can finish it in about 6-8 hours or less?


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jul 27, 2015)

Detective, what's your report on Sense8?


----------



## Detective (Jul 27, 2015)

Mike and His Friends said:


> Detective, what's your report on Sense8?



I am still waiting on Para's review of it, before I add in my eventual thoughts.


----------



## Detective (Jul 27, 2015)

Yes, I've seen what it looks like.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 27, 2015)

I like to take my time with McCarthy's novels.  They don't take too long but I don't skim read and I like to slow down in certain points and sometimes re read passages.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jul 27, 2015)

Nice, Detective. Don't wait for Para though. He'll give a shitty review as usual.


----------



## Ae (Jul 27, 2015)

Do you have specific genres you enjoy reading Para?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 27, 2015)

> The role of antagonist is gradually filled by Judge Holden, a huge, well-educated man depicted as completely bald from head to toe.


----------



## Samavarti (Jul 27, 2015)

Parallax said:


> Blood Meridian finally arrived, I can't wait to start it



Love that book.

I should take advantage of my Kindle and read more McCarthy.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 27, 2015)

ae said:


> Do you have specific genres you enjoy reading Para?



good question

uh i guess, 20th century Modernism, post WWII American lit, Souther Gothic, 19th Century Russian.  iono i like time periods more than a specific genres.


----------



## Detective (Jul 27, 2015)

Parallax said:


> I like to take my time with McCarthy's novels.  They don't take too long but I don't skim read and I like to slow down in certain points and sometimes re read passages.



At around 350 to 360ish pages, skim reading would be like 3-4 hours tops. A proper read would be that 6-8 hour timespan, to soak in the writing properly.

I think it was last year, but I read the latest Brandon Sanderson novel in about a span of 30 something odd hours(including sleep and eating).

But similar to Galactus, once I consume a novel, the hunger begins again.


----------



## The World (Jul 27, 2015)

Parallax said:


> You're retarded massarace


----------



## Han Solo (Jul 27, 2015)

Sama confirmed for killing book stores.


----------



## Detective (Jul 27, 2015)

Aerodynamics OP


----------



## Detective (Jul 27, 2015)

Han Solo said:


> Sama confirmed for killing book stores.



I also no longer read novels in their book encased form. I tend to buy the hardcopy for my book shelves(so they remain in pristine condition), and then read the digital version off my tablet while listening to music.

Same logic applies to comics.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 27, 2015)

why buy a physical copy if you're just gonna get a digital one tho o.O


----------



## Slice (Jul 27, 2015)

I like those books that come with a download code for a digital version.
But they are rare.
And i rarely buy books (unless you count comics)


----------



## Detective (Jul 27, 2015)

Parallax said:


> why buy a physical copy if you're just gonna get a digital one tho o.O



The physical copy is to add to the aesthetic of the organized bookshelf. And to potentially gain some monetary value when physical books are no longer viable.


----------



## Ae (Jul 27, 2015)

Parallax said:


> why buy a physical copy if you're just gonna get a digital one tho o.O



Same reason people buy vinyls, I presume.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 27, 2015)

that sounds terrible


----------



## Slice (Jul 27, 2015)

Detective said:


> The physical copy is to add to the aesthetic of the organized bookshelf. And to potentially gain some monetary value *when physical books are no longer viable*.



This will not happen in your lifetime


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 27, 2015)

ae said:


> Same reason people buy vinyls, I presume.



The people I know who collect vinyls tends to claim that vinyls has a distinctive sound that they are fond of.


----------



## Ae (Jul 27, 2015)

That's what these are for


----------



## Detective (Jul 27, 2015)

Slice said:


> This will not happen in your lifetime



I know, but it's not for me. It's for if I have kids, who have kids. And if not, I will likely donate to a good cause.


----------



## Detective (Jul 27, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> The people I know who collect vinyls tends to claim that vinyls has a distinctive sound that they are fond of.



They do. I think I was speaking to Para about it once, but I inherited a shit load of original vinyls from my grandpa on my mom's side, and got a classic player for them too. There is just an otherworldly feel to them when you listen.


----------



## Slice (Jul 27, 2015)

I have a ton of Vinyls from my father.
Led Zeppelin
Deep Purple
Supertramp
Basically all that good 70s shit.


----------



## Ae (Jul 27, 2015)

"Aren't you impress by my huge cocklection of books and fake intellect?"


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 27, 2015)

oooooh, Ass Eater is coming at you hard, D.


----------



## Detective (Jul 27, 2015)

Para, you guys in Cali might have a short term bandage fix coming your way with a historic El Ni?o.

I just hope the Cali government doesn't back away from fallback provisions because of some extra rain, though. It's not a sustainable solution to heavily depend on El Ni?o to save your asses.


----------



## Detective (Jul 27, 2015)

ae said:


> "Aren't you impress by my huge cocklection of books and fake intellect?"



I don't think you would ever understand the appeal of creating a nice living space in your household when yours is currently something along the lines of this:


----------



## Samavarti (Jul 27, 2015)

Han Solo said:


> Sama confirmed for killing book stores.



Well i buy physical books when i can, and actually i really like going to bookstores, but the the variety most of bookstores have around here leaves a lot to be desired, plus if want to read something in English kindle is pretty much the only option.


----------



## Detective (Jul 27, 2015)

Sama, I have been meaning to ask, but how is your sister after that unfortunate ordeal a couple weeks ago? Hope everything is ok, dude.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jul 27, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> The people I know who collect vinyls tends to claim that vinyls has a distinctive sound that they are fond of.



they have a better quality, yes.


----------



## Slice (Jul 27, 2015)

They have distinctive sound.
But they objectively are not better quality.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 27, 2015)

they're not better, but a lot of vinyls before the 70s were mixed differently than the initial first and second wave of CD's that came out in the 80s.  It's more balanced out now than what it used to in that you can hardly pick up the differences cause albums are mixed differently now but that's why you slap on a Dylan record from the 60s on vinyl and put on one of the early issues of that same album on CD and you can tell the difference.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 27, 2015)

Gayest modfuck yet

And there was a time when everything was pink.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jul 27, 2015)

Vynils have a more organic sound and have a better quality than compared to cds and other compressed digital formats.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jul 27, 2015)

Dafuq


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 27, 2015)

I read a very inspirational story of an overweight guy riding from east coast to west coast US. I was about to come here and congratulate grape on his will to take back his life but then I read one of his reason was to save his marriage then I realize it wasn't grape


----------



## Slice (Jul 27, 2015)

Gesy why is your name partly intact?


----------



## Stunna (Jul 27, 2015)

it's da' '~' I think


----------



## Samavarti (Jul 27, 2015)

Detective said:


> Sama, I have been meaning to ask, but how is your sister after that unfortunate ordeal a couple weeks ago? Hope everything is ok, dude.



She is fine, it was a quite scary experience at the moment, but ultimately they were just some small time robbers (Though i think they may have recently improved they equipment and now they have a gun), who were just after sister pursue and didn't really harm us.


----------



## Detective (Jul 27, 2015)

Because of the ~ in his name, its immune to modfucks.

And what the fuck happened to my modfuck immunity, I was supposed to be untouched by it like the last 9829839289382983 modfucks.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 27, 2015)

Mike and His Friends said:


> Vynils have a more organic sound and have a better quality than compared to cds and other compressed digital formats.


----------



## Detective (Jul 27, 2015)

Para, can you find out who removed my modfuck immunity?


----------



## Parallax (Jul 27, 2015)

no


----------



## Detective (Jul 27, 2015)

fuck you Para


----------



## Rukia (Jul 27, 2015)

This latest modfuck.  I think I know why it happened.

The mods are mad that there has been so much Ant Man discussion.  This is simply an attempt to confuse people.  I don't think it will work though.  It will take more than this to disrupt those conversations.


----------



## Detective (Jul 27, 2015)

Rukia said:


> This latest modfuck.  I think I know why it happened.
> 
> The mods are mad that there has been so much Ant Man discussion.  This is simply an attempt to confuse people.



Or could be just some Admin having another power crazy delusional spree, due to not having enough control over their life in the real world?


----------



## Parallax (Jul 27, 2015)

lol y are you so mad about this


----------



## Rukia (Jul 27, 2015)

I think modfucks shouldn't affect certain members though.  Let's be honest.  Some of us are pretty fucking big time around here.  We have paid our dues.  We shouldn't be stuck with the riffraff.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 27, 2015)

*Terminator - 8/10
Terminator 2 - 8/10
Terminator 3 - 6/10
To Kill a Mocking Bird - 10/10*

First two Terminators are good apart from John Conor being a whiny bitch. Third one was... there. T-X was still cool tho. 

Gregory Peck's line delivery is divine. I need to see more of his work.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 27, 2015)

John is only a good character in T2.  Edward Furlong.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 27, 2015)

Almost forgot.

*Hannibal Season 2 - 10/10*


*Spoiler*: __ 



dat ending


----------



## Detective (Jul 27, 2015)

Parallax said:


> lol y are you so mad about this



I am pretty methodical about shit. And don't like balance being messed around with. My username was previously immune, now it's not, that's not right. I simply like to keep the status quo of my user profile.


----------



## Kathutet (Jul 27, 2015)

Rukia said:


> This latest modfuck.  I think I know why it happened.
> 
> The mods are mad that there has been so much Ant Man discussion.  This is simply an attempt to confuse people.  I don't think it will work though.  It will take more than this to disrupt those conversations.



It's all true, I'm buttdusted at all this ant man discussion
I surrender myself to the good people of this thread, having faith in their judgment


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 27, 2015)

>Join Date: Sep 2004

off-topic: surprised you aint bored with this place yet detective


----------



## Detective (Jul 27, 2015)

Rukia said:


> I think modfucks shouldn't affect certain members though.  Let's be honest.  Some of us are pretty fucking big time around here.  We have paid our dues.  We shouldn't be stuck with the riffraff.



  

It's also kind of basic as fuck in terms of messing with someone. If it were me, I would change the hyperlinks to individual sections of the forum, so that say, when you click on the Cafe, it takes you to the KT, but when you try the KT, it takes you to the NBA subsection. Etc, etc, etc.

That would truly be a proper prank. And a problem solving challenge, to figure out how to navigate the forum under duress.


----------



## Ae (Jul 27, 2015)

Kenneth said:


> It's all true, I'm buttdusted at all this ant man discussion
> I surrender myself to the good people of this thread, having faith in their judgment



I thought you was serious until I read "the good people of this thread"


----------



## Ae (Jul 27, 2015)

Why can't I add Poster to my ignore list?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 27, 2015)

Rukia said:


> I think modfucks shouldn't affect certain members though.  Let's be honest.  Some of us are pretty fucking big time around here.  We have paid our dues.  We shouldn't be stuck with the riffraff.



Rukia is hilarious


----------



## Parallax (Jul 27, 2015)

khris said:


> Almost forgot.
> 
> *Hannibal Season 2 - 10/10*
> 
> ...



season 2's ending is one of my all time favorite endings ever


----------



## Detective (Jul 27, 2015)

khris said:


> >Join Date: Sep 2004
> 
> off-topic: surprised you aint bored with this place yet detective



The key is, keeping a certain posting limit. I didn't get my 1000th post until 2010. And until I became very sick recently in the last year, I had about 4, 000 posts as of January 2014.

My recent GOAT post count increase was due to some time off spent rehabbing, and a shitload of downtime.


----------



## Ae (Jul 27, 2015)

Parallax said:


> season 2's ending is one of my all time favorite endings ever



They should have just cancelled it after season 2


----------



## Parallax (Jul 27, 2015)

hey it's Kenneth

hi Kenneth


----------



## Kathutet (Jul 27, 2015)

Detective said:


> It's also kind of basic as fuck in terms of messing with someone. If it were me, I would change the hyperlinks to individual sections of the forum, so that say, when you click on the Cafe, it takes you to the KT, but when you try the KT, it takes you to the NBA subsection. Etc, etc, etc.
> 
> That would truly be a proper prank. And a problem solving challenge, to figure out how to navigate the forum under duress.



You should probably not propose this idea
It's far more harmful than me making it look like your name changed while in reality it has not, and your telling me all about how you hate me fiddling with the "configuration" of your account would lead me to think that you'd hate this kind of thing much more since I'd be changing the configuration of the entire forum along with how your account interacts with it


----------



## Detective (Jul 27, 2015)

Kenneth said:


> It's all true, I'm buttdusted at all this ant man discussion
> I surrender myself to the good people of this thread, having faith in their judgment



The people rule that your judgement will consist of wearing a Sasuke Avy and Set for the duration of 2 weeks, with your username temporarily changed to Last of the Uchihas, as a tribute to a throwback era of NF.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 27, 2015)

Detective said:


> And until I became very sick recently in the last year, I had about 4, 000 posts as of January 2014.



Wow, that's quite an increase, don't think I can do it.


----------



## Kathutet (Jul 27, 2015)

ae said:


> Why can't I add Poster to my ignore list?


... I didn't think that account wouldn't exist yet

Anyway, it's a mask, not a real name
But it could be if you really wanted it to be 


Parallax said:


> hey it's Kenneth
> 
> hi Kenneth



Para 



> The people rule that your judgement will consist of wearing a Sasuke Avy and Set for the duration of 2 weeks, with your username temporarily changed to Last of the Uchihas, as a tribute to a throwback era of NF.



I reserve the right to tell the people to go fuck themselves while I continue to sport Narutos forever


----------



## Detective (Jul 27, 2015)

Kenneth said:


> You should probably not propose this idea
> It's far more harmful than me making it look like your name changed while in reality it has not, and your telling me all about how you hate me fiddling with the "configuration" of your account would lead me to think that you'd hate this kind of thing much more since I'd be changing the configuration of the entire forum along with how your account interacts with it



I would hate that kind of thing. 

Sorry, I think trying to convey a certain point on the net is hard sometimes, because it's difficult to interpret certain context. That was my troll response.

Changing around the way you visually navigate the forum, is similar to your point about making it look like my username has changed, when it has not. I would look at a KT subsection name from the main view, but it wouldn't be the KT because it has changed from the surface level by optical illusion.

The musical chairs in terms of the visual link leading elsewhere was just an over the top extreme added onto the earlier point.


----------



## Kathutet (Jul 27, 2015)

Detective said:


> I would hate that kind of thing.
> 
> Sorry, I think trying to convey a certain point on the net is hard sometimes, because it's difficult to interpret certain context. That was my troll response.
> 
> ...




True, if I did that to sections then there'd be some annoyances and it would be misleading


----------



## Detective (Jul 27, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> Wow, that's quite an increase, don't think I can do it.



I am not sure how I pulled that off, though. If you include the 8, 000 or so posts I lost due to that one person fucking up and archiving the KT threads after Para uselessly couldn't prevent it, and then Jove and Preet ended up making it so no more archives would happen, I think I would have like 29k posts about now(which feels really weird when I consider it).

Minus the 4k I had prior to 2014, gives me about 25k in like a year.


----------



## Detective (Jul 27, 2015)

What's funny is that my average daily posts went from like 0.3 pre-2014 to the current 5.47


----------



## Detective (Jul 27, 2015)

Stunna: 16
Gesy: 8
Rukia: 11
Para: 15

That's about everyone's average. Too lazy to look up even more.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 27, 2015)

2005-2008 The Attitude Era


----------



## Detective (Jul 27, 2015)

Back then no one really gave a shit about rep bar strength, and had more interest in seeing who could either out debate, out joke, or out insult someone else.

Everyone is a fucking hipster these days.


----------



## Grape (Jul 27, 2015)

3/4 of your posts are nostalgia circle-jerks, D.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 27, 2015)

2008 Ohara Library was like a second family for me.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 27, 2015)

my average would probably be higher if I didn't have that 2 year break


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 27, 2015)

Posts Per Day: 15.22

>first time seeing my average

I need to chill


----------



## Detective (Jul 27, 2015)

khris said:


> 2008 Ohara Library was like a second family for me.



One Piece a Shit





Parallax said:


> my average would probably be higher if I didn't have that 2 year break



When was this? Before 2012, right?

Also now that I think of it, I know exactly how I gained around 25k in posts.

Anyone want to guess what happened last year, or what specific thread that caused it(outside the KT and the NBA thread that is)?


----------



## Ae (Jul 27, 2015)

Mine used to be 2.xx now it's 0.61

feels good


----------



## Stunna (Jul 27, 2015)

let's see if we can get it lower


----------



## Detective (Jul 27, 2015)

Your's is still 2, though. Just because you purposely had those posts wiped, doesn't mean they never existed.

Also, I think 20k or so of Para's posts were taken from someone else. He should actually be in the 30k range.


----------



## Detective (Jul 27, 2015)

Stunna said:


> let's see if we can get it lower


----------



## Parallax (Jul 27, 2015)

i won these posts in the gambling ring we had for a minute from Wad


----------



## Detective (Jul 27, 2015)

For real though, I dunno what happened to Ass Eater, and Grape. They used to be somewhat normal with their NF routines and shticks, but now they are mainly all negative, all the time.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 27, 2015)

Wife's friend wanted to plan a trip to disney world for the twins birthday, I told her no. They're going to be one they aren't going to remember it nor will they enjoy it as much as if they were say 3-5.


----------



## Ae (Jul 27, 2015)

1984 or Brave New World, Para?


----------



## Parallax (Jul 27, 2015)

ae said:


> 1984 or Brave New World, Para?



BNW is probably the most quintessential and influential 20th century dystopia novel, but I think 1984 is a better story.


----------



## Detective (Jul 27, 2015)

But is it as good as the Hunger Games?

is what Grape or Ass Eater would say...


----------



## Detective (Jul 27, 2015)

Actually, I think you need to add some positivity into your posts, Grapey. Most of them come across as purposely edgelord-ish, or straight out negative, with the occasional glimpse of old Grape.


----------



## Ae (Jul 27, 2015)

Grape said:


> This hostility
> 
> You've got a real attitude problem, bro. Can't even joke with you.


Forgive him

He doesn't know how to banter


----------



## Grape (Jul 27, 2015)

ae said:


> Forgive him
> 
> He doesn't know how to banter




Well he plays the part of someone who does.

Half of it.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 27, 2015)

Anyone got a nice casual sneaker I should buy?


----------



## Detective (Jul 27, 2015)

The Mad King said:


> Anyone got a nice casual sneaker I should buy?



Nike Flyknits


----------



## Detective (Jul 27, 2015)

BTW, Chuck T's got a revamp for the 1st time in a while, too.


----------



## Detective (Jul 27, 2015)

I heard at one point, they had one set of building contractors who were completely isolated from the people who did the building planning.

And the CEO of the Airport basically admitted that if a day went by that didn't have something go wrong, it would be a first. 

Also, they are still unsure why the fire alarm system doesn't work


----------



## Detective (Jul 27, 2015)

Man, I'm watching Hunger Games for the first time, and I can't help but think 2 things:

1. It's boring as fuck, and slow too, for like about 1/2 of the film.

2. White people are savages when put into a last man standing scenario


----------



## D T (Jul 27, 2015)

*BlackHat* - Gripping thriller that made what could have been a silly movie, a convincing and entertaining film. MannIsDaMan/10


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jul 27, 2015)

Parallax said:


> my average would probably be higher if I didn't have that 2 year break



Prison??????


----------



## D T (Jul 27, 2015)

*Almost Lethal* - Those chick flicks are so fascinating. :33/10


----------



## Grape (Jul 27, 2015)

Fed Up - 10/10


----------



## Rukia (Jul 27, 2015)

TIFF presentation tomorrow.  I am hoping for some good announcements.


----------



## Yasha (Jul 27, 2015)

Parallax said:


> my average would probably be higher if I didn't have that 2 year break



Didn't know you were in prison for 2 years. :S


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 27, 2015)

Not surprised; people tend to attain a love for literature during times of servitude.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jul 28, 2015)

My suspicions were right after all.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 28, 2015)

>makes an insinuation
>two other people of zero credibility corroborate
>assumes insinuation is confirmed


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jul 28, 2015)

How dare you say Yasha and Gesy have zero credibility? I trust their instincts 100%


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 28, 2015)

Stunna's a hater, Mike


----------



## Taleran (Jul 28, 2015)

*Southpaw*
Boxing movies are a forgone conclusion self actualization through hard work training and effort mix in some amazing performances and really nicely shot fights and forget about it.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jul 28, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> Stunna's a hater, Mike



Never doubted that.

Also, I wonder how life in prison was for Para. Was there that he discovered his love for penises?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 28, 2015)

Taleran said:


> *Southpaw*
> Boxing movies are a forgone conclusion self actualization through hard work training and effort mix in some amazing performances and really nicely shot fights and forget about it.



ok...but how was the movie?


----------



## Stunna (Jul 28, 2015)

I took the review to mean that the movie was predictable but with strong performances and well shot fight scenes; ultimately forgettable.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jul 28, 2015)




----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 28, 2015)

Stunna said:


> I took the review to mean that the movie was predictable but with strong performances and well shot fight scenes; ultimately forgettable.



oh


----------



## Grape (Jul 28, 2015)

Stunna with that sass.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 28, 2015)

You just gon' use my Zendaya gif against me now?


----------



## Grape (Jul 28, 2015)

Taleran said:


> *Southpaw*
> Boxing movies are a forgone conclusion self actualization through hard work training and effort mix in some amazing performances and really nicely shot fights and forget about it.





~Gesy~ said:


> ok...but how was the movie?





Stunna said:


> I took the review to mean that the movie was predictable but with strong performances and well shot fight scenes; ultimately forgettable.




He basically described Rocky but left out montages.

TIL Stunna loves montages.


----------



## Taleran (Jul 28, 2015)

*Enduring Love*
Went into this cold, you should too.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 28, 2015)

Been thinking, why isn't Tim Roth a James Bond villain yet?


----------



## Yasha (Jul 28, 2015)

*Monster*

Charlize fucking Theron/10


----------



## The World (Jul 28, 2015)

Stunna said:


> I took the review to mean that the movie was predictable but with strong performances and well shot fight scenes; ultimately forgettable.



thats how I felt about the Tom Hardy MMA movie


----------



## Ae (Jul 28, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]S5vOKKMipSA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Stunna (Jul 28, 2015)

the MTV show that I think Gesy posted a trailer for came out

[YOUTUBE]_zjj1PmJcRM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The World (Jul 28, 2015)




----------



## D T (Jul 28, 2015)

Yasha said:


> *Charlize fucking Theron/10*



U stole my grading system.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 28, 2015)

>thinking that's "your" system


----------



## D T (Jul 28, 2015)

u coud have credited me at least.


----------



## Grape (Jul 28, 2015)

ae said:


> [youtube]S5vOKKMipSA[/youtube]


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 28, 2015)

Stunna said:


> the MTV show that I think Gesy posted a trailer for came out
> 
> [YOUTUBE]_zjj1PmJcRM[/YOUTUBE]



Ayyy


----------



## Stunna (Jul 28, 2015)

It wasn't that bad, either.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 28, 2015)

Stunna said:


> the MTV show that I think Gesy posted a trailer for came out
> 
> [YOUTUBE]_zjj1PmJcRM[/YOUTUBE]



I'll just read the comments.


----------



## Ae (Jul 28, 2015)

khris said:


> I'll just read the comments.



>2015
>Reading YT comments


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 28, 2015)

shows how much you know. they're a good a source of comedy


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 28, 2015)

>Ass Eater thinking the dumb shit he's always posting is better than YT comments


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 28, 2015)

>DefaultRace

Masterrace's new name pls


----------



## Ae (Jul 28, 2015)

khris said:


> shows how much you know. they're a good a source of comedy



Just proved YT comments are bad for me


----------



## Ae (Jul 28, 2015)

Gesy still mad I didn't add him on Skype


----------



## Detective (Jul 28, 2015)

Mission Impossible V this Friday


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 28, 2015)

Stunna said:


> It wasn't that bad, either.



Yes, I think it took a sensitive issue and tastefully handled it. I like how the commenter didn't even give his own opinion on the matter and left it to the viewer.

It's actually funny getting shit because critics feel it went _too easy_ on white people;which wasn't the reaction I was expecting.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jul 28, 2015)

Do you add each other on skype for getting naked on cam and jerking off?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 28, 2015)

If that's the kind of party they're having, I was never invited.


----------



## Detective (Jul 28, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> Ayyy



Yo, 2 minutes into this thing, and I am already cringing.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 28, 2015)

Hey Detective.  Toronto can have the Olympics in 2024.  We are opting out.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 28, 2015)

Detective said:


> Yo, 2 minutes into this thing, and I am already cringing.



 **


----------



## Grape (Jul 28, 2015)

Olympics should be stopped.

They serve absolutely no purpose, and the global economy can't afford to shoulder the burden.


----------



## Detective (Jul 28, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Hey Detective.  Toronto can have the Olympics in 2024.  We are opting out.



While I would like a big event here to showcase the city during the summer, I must say I would likely be opposed to it due to the financial clusterfuck it would cause.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 28, 2015)

We should let our enemies host it every time.  Iran for 2024.


----------



## Detective (Jul 28, 2015)

100m, 200m, 400m and 800m camel races, all day, every day


----------



## Rukia (Jul 28, 2015)

I watched Ant Man again yesterday.  It was sad as fuck watching Scott feed Antony a water droplet early on in the film.


----------



## Ae (Jul 28, 2015)

Wonder Mike said:


> Do you add each other on skype for getting naked on cam and jerking off?



blackguystripingonFacetimeforsomegirlthenitturnsouttobeaguy.gif


----------



## The Weeknd (Jul 28, 2015)




----------



## Grape (Jul 28, 2015)

That MTV "documentary".




Christ, that channel can't do anything right.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 28, 2015)

The guy that killed that famous lion in Zimbabwe is a fucking scumbag.  Open season on that asshole.


----------



## Grape (Jul 28, 2015)

Yeah, I'm having pleasantly violent fantasies guest starring him as I type.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 28, 2015)

My comments over at the Daily Mail get a lot of praise.


----------



## Ae (Jul 28, 2015)

You heard the new Kurt Vile, Para?


----------



## Rukia (Jul 28, 2015)

Fuck yeah.  I know 90's music.  Aced the "Do teens know 90's music" test.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 28, 2015)

Detective.  Best show from when we were kids.

[YOUTUBE]cTt05xDgzXs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 28, 2015)

lol they don't make opening themes like they used to, aye Rukia?


----------



## Rukia (Jul 28, 2015)

Definitely not man.  Sitcoms and cartoons used to have badass intros.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jul 28, 2015)

This story is a hoax! There's no country in the world called Zimbabwe!


----------



## Rukia (Jul 28, 2015)

I think he should be fed to lions as punishment.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 28, 2015)

tfw someone shitposts so often that you can't tell if they're serious or not


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jul 28, 2015)

Stunna throwing dat shade at Gesy.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 28, 2015)

Stunna.  Are you going to check out the new Mission Impossible this weekend?


----------



## Stunna (Jul 28, 2015)

Maybe not this weekend, but eventually.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 28, 2015)

This is a priority for me.  I love the genre.  I enjoy the franchise.  The trailers have been good.  Cruise is still doing his own stunts.  And I would watch Jeremy Renner in anything.


----------



## Ae (Jul 28, 2015)

*Ant-Man* (2015): Strong 5

Marvel out of 10


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jul 28, 2015)

ae said:


> *Ant-Man* (2015): Strong 5
> 
> Marvel out of 10





You know I take your opinion into consideration right? I'm definitely having seconds thoughts about watching this.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 28, 2015)

Wonder Mike said:


> Stunna throwing dat shade at Gesy.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jul 28, 2015)

Wot? Five-year-old boys don't touch themselves that way lol


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 28, 2015)

It's never too early to train your children to not self rape


----------



## Rukia (Jul 28, 2015)

"DID YOU THINK YOU COULD STOP THE FUTURE WITH A HEIST?"

So good.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 28, 2015)

Btw.  That promotional video.  I'm not sure anything could defeat an army of Yellow Jacket suits.  For example.  I think an army of Yellow Jackets would have fucked up Ultron.  Pym was right to be scared of the tech.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jul 28, 2015)

Gesy, would you rather be a vampire or a werewolf?


----------



## Stunna (Jul 28, 2015)

what a random question lol


----------



## Rukia (Jul 28, 2015)

gesy is supposedly really hairy according to martial.  So my guess is that he goes werewolf.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jul 28, 2015)

lol @Rukia

But on the question though, it's because I always prefered werewolves. Vampires are overrated.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 28, 2015)

I prefer vampires, but I'd rather be a werewolf; they get to keep their souls upon transitioning.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jul 28, 2015)

I like the viciousness of werewolves!


----------



## Rukia (Jul 28, 2015)

Werewolves always work for vampires.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jul 28, 2015)

That's an asspull.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 28, 2015)

That's a hard one Mike, I think Vampires has more benefits, They'd be a sure thing if it wasn't for that no sunlight clause.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 28, 2015)

Sensitivity to sunlight is a relatively recent addition to vampire lore; I'm sure you could "get away" with being one that walked around at daytime.


----------



## Grape (Jul 28, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> That's a hard one Mike, I think Vampires has more benefits, They'd be a sure thing if it wasn't for that no sunlight clause.




Yeah, but if you were a werewolf then you could pursue children without having to fear being judged.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 28, 2015)

@stunna: Really? Before sunlight, the stake was the only way to take one down?

It's quite silly that the average joe can get close enough to stab one.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 28, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> Really? Before sunlight, the stake was the only way to take one down?


Well, there's always decapitation, incineration, holy water, exorcism, or garlic...to name a few.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 28, 2015)

American Werewolf in London is a great werewolf film (possibly the best), you should check it out, Mike.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 28, 2015)

I remember this one time I was chilling with this girl at a bar, she was cute and had blue hair thought she was some kind of goth art student. When I took her home she had sharpen her teeth and she took a bite out of my neck, to this day I still lie about that scar to my wife, and drank my blood. 

After that day I began looking moving up weight classes at the gym, and I became very active at night. Maybe I'm crazy but I thought that girl was a vampire


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 28, 2015)

The Mad King said:


> I remember this one time I was chilling with this girl at a bar, she was cute and had blue hair thought she was some kind of goth art student. When I took her home she had sharpen her teeth and she took a bite out of my neck, to this day I still lie about that scar to my wife, and drank my blood.
> 
> After that day I began looking moving up weight classes at the gym, and I became very active at night. Maybe I'm crazy but I thought that girl was a vampire


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 28, 2015)

Much like my midnighter and captain America reaction images you need to learn to conserve it and know when to bust it out. You are using it too much


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 28, 2015)

lol I use it to signify that I find what you're saying to be bullshit.

It's not my fault you're a chronic bullshitter, Huey.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 28, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> lol I use it to signify that I find what you're saying to be bullshit.
> 
> It's not my fault you're a chronic bullshitter, Huey.



So if in always "bullshitting" on you then would that make you a toilet?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 29, 2015)




----------



## Wonder Mike (Jul 29, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> That's a hard one Mike, I think Vampires has more benefits, They'd be a sure thing if it wasn't for that no sunlight clause.



But you're constantly blood-thirsty. Whereas as a werewolf you should watch out only during full moons.



Grape said:


> Yeah, but if you were a werewolf then you could pursue children without having to fear being judged.


----------



## Grape (Jul 29, 2015)

Huey and his imagination.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 29, 2015)

I'm used to being thirsty, Mike




Grape said:


> Huey and his imagination.


A real life Walter Mitty.


----------



## Yasha (Jul 29, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Stunna.  Are you going to check out the new Mission Impossible this weekend?



I imagine Stunna could relate to that scene where Tom Cruise was hanging on to the airplane, as if that's the only way he could get out of North Carolina.


----------



## The Weeknd (Jul 29, 2015)

Going to watch Southpaw when I have the time.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 29, 2015)

I didn't want Warudo's lame ass picks anyway


----------



## The Weeknd (Jul 29, 2015)

I always thought Stunna was a female.


----------



## Yasha (Jul 29, 2015)

At least not shemale.


----------



## The Weeknd (Jul 29, 2015)

I'm sorry Yasha but you were on my ignore list for a while.

I had to remove you from it just now.


----------



## Yasha (Jul 29, 2015)

Why, titty, why?


----------



## Stunna (Jul 29, 2015)

The Weeknd said:


> I always thought Stunna was a female.


We've been posting on the same forums for at least 6-7 years now; I don't believe you.


----------



## The World (Jul 29, 2015)

titty wants everyone to be a female so he can fuck em


----------



## The Weeknd (Jul 29, 2015)

Yasha said:


> Why, titty, why?


At one point your set seemed to be an underaged Korean woman.



Stunna said:


> We've been posting on the same forums for at least 6-7 years now; I don't believe you.



I did state "for a while" and did not mention any time period of some sort.



The World said:


> titty wants everyone to be a female so he can fuck em



In an ideal world this would be the situation. They would have to be attractive by my standards as well.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 29, 2015)

The Weeknd said:


> I did state "for a while" and did not mention any time period of some sort.


----------



## The Weeknd (Jul 29, 2015)

Do you want to see the source of that gif?

[YOUTUBE]lYO77zNhWl4[/YOUTUBE]

Kiss Land was a fucking great album.

Trilogy is his masterpiece for now, however.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 29, 2015)

Damn Titty, i've been waiting two minutes for the music.


----------



## Yasha (Jul 29, 2015)

Me wearing a korean set? Are you sure, titty?



Stunna said:


> We've been posting on the same forums for at least 6-7 years now; I don't believe you.



>Joined in 2010
>Posting for 6-7 years


----------



## Stunna (Jul 29, 2015)

We posted on the same forum prior to our moving to this one.


----------



## Yasha (Jul 29, 2015)

Titty was part of the raid team?

I am watching Samsara the documentary. It's way better than The Tree of Life.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jul 29, 2015)

Five-year-olds can't have erections, they do things out of curiosity not because they are horny


----------



## Slice (Jul 29, 2015)

Obviously its curiosity or even mindless playing around and not hornyness.
But you still are wrong on the "not getting erection" part.


And now lets talk movies or something else.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 29, 2015)

Good looking out, Slice; on both regards.


----------



## The Weeknd (Jul 29, 2015)

Another one.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jul 29, 2015)

I don't know what kind of kids some of you were, I but don't remember feeling horny at the age of five.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 29, 2015)

The "feeling horny" isn't necessary.

Go read up on human physiology a bit.


----------



## Ae (Jul 29, 2015)

inb4 _Listen to Me Marlon_ win the Academy for documentary.


----------



## Slice (Jul 29, 2015)

Mike in 10-15 years.
Standing next to his son changing a diaper.
Suddently a confused look on his face.
He remembers this day
_"Damn, he was right all along..."_


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jul 29, 2015)

I don't plan on having kids after such a long time though. I'm reaching my thirties now


----------



## Slice (Jul 29, 2015)

I thought you were in your late teens? Or was that Super Mike?


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jul 29, 2015)

Probably Super Mike.

And I still need a boyfriend, that's why I'm moving to Europe next year or the following.


----------



## Ae (Jul 29, 2015)

This might be a stupid question but are you Brazilian?


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 29, 2015)

I'm            21


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jul 29, 2015)

ae said:


> This might be a stupid question but are you Brazilian?



Yes, I am.


----------



## Ae (Jul 29, 2015)

Wonder Mike said:


> Yes, I am.



Do you know where you're going in Europe?


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jul 29, 2015)

I have a friend who lives in Viena. So I'll probably go there first and see how life turns out.


----------



## Slice (Jul 29, 2015)

You could go to Portugal. Would save you the time to learn a new language. 




Super Mike said:


> I'm 21



Close enough


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jul 29, 2015)

Oh, I know the very basic of Deutsch and I like the language, need to get fluent though. 
And I've heard the Portuguese are not very welcoming to Brazilians.


----------



## Ae (Jul 29, 2015)

Wonder Mike said:


> I have a friend who lives in Viena. So I'll probably go there first and see how life turns out.



Hope everything works out


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jul 29, 2015)

Oh thanks. I'm really tired of Brazil. I need to go somewhere else and start life from ground zero. Meet new people, learn new languages, new cultures, become fully independent and stuff


----------



## Detective (Jul 29, 2015)

Come to Canada, Mike


----------



## Grape (Jul 29, 2015)

[youtube]rfm_wJFerfA[/youtube]


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 29, 2015)

Detective said:


> Come to Canada, Mike



Detective specifically means Toronto


----------



## Detective (Jul 29, 2015)

Huey ain't wrong


----------



## tari101190 (Jul 29, 2015)

Wonder Mike said:


> Oh thanks. I'm really tired of Brazil. I need to go somewhere else and start life from ground zero. *Meet new people, learn new languages, new cultures, become fully independent and stuff*


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 29, 2015)

Grape said:


> [youtube]rfm_wJFerfA[/youtube]



ouch

Touchy subject


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 29, 2015)

Detective said:


> Huey ain't wrong



Still don't know why you won't go into the real estate business.


----------



## D T (Jul 29, 2015)

Holy fuck, McAdams is lovely as a platinum blond too! She can do it all!


----------



## D T (Jul 29, 2015)

*Superbad* - Americans can make funny movie too! Funny/10

Funny how Emma Stone was cast as a "bombshell" in Spiderman.Went from fuckign a fat asperger kid to being Mary-jane.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 29, 2015)

GET IT GUYS!?

I said "touchy subject",  and the film is about touching the hotspots of children. I think my expertise in wordplay is underrated 'round these parts.


----------



## Detective (Jul 29, 2015)

Yo I watched Hunger Games for the first time on Monday

Two things to note:

1. First half of the film was so slow as fuck in terms of pace.

2. White people are savages in do or die scenarios.


----------



## Slice (Jul 29, 2015)

I simply didn't think it was funny. Sorry Gesy

If you kinda liked the movie Detective give the second one a chance. Its superior to the first but won't win you over either if you didn't enjoy the first one.


----------



## Slice (Jul 29, 2015)

D T said:


> Holy fuck, McAdams is lovely as a platinum blond too! She can do it all!



That woman is close to perfection.


----------



## D T (Jul 29, 2015)

"Could you get with me if you were sober" Classic line! Truly captures the  aspie virgin shit that exists on the internet.


----------



## Detective (Jul 29, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> GET IT GUYS!?
> 
> I said "touchy subject"  and the film is about touching the hotspots of children. I think my expertise in wordplay is underrated 'round these parts.



At no point during your post did it seem like you tried to creatively make a play on words, and basically ended up stating the most obvious reference you could find. No one in this thread is inspired to become a master wordsmith as a result of your involvement, and as a result, I award you no points for your statement.

May God have mercy on your suspect as fuck soul.


----------



## Detective (Jul 29, 2015)

Slice said:


> I simply didn't think it was funny. Sorry Gesy
> 
> If you kinda liked the movie Detective give the second one a chance. Its superior to the first but won't win you over either if you didn't enjoy the first one.



It wasn't bad, but it didn't wow me either. The production quality was good, though, and I plan to carry out finally watching the rest of it. The 2nd half of the 1st film really picked up the pace, so I hope that continues.


----------



## Ae (Jul 29, 2015)

Slice said:


> That woman is close to perfection.


McAdams got a nice smile, but other than that, she's plain jane.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 29, 2015)

wow, tough crowd


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 29, 2015)

ae said:


> McAdams got a nice smile, but other than that, she's plain jane.



Stay basic mastertaste


----------



## D T (Jul 29, 2015)

ae said:


> McAdams got a nice smile, but other than that, she's plain jane.



Nah, she's got that kind of face that will gracefully age.


----------



## Detective (Jul 29, 2015)

Since the 13 and under crowd seems to be your specialty these days Gesy, maybe the comments weren't customized to a more mature viewing audience?


----------



## tari101190 (Jul 29, 2015)

Anyone see Southpaw?


----------



## Slice (Jul 29, 2015)

I'll go and see the Minions movie tomorrow.

And i'm probably going to like it


----------



## Ae (Jul 29, 2015)

"Nice smile" sounds like I'm underplaying it. I didn't mean to, she have a great smile.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 29, 2015)

>more mature audience


----------



## Detective (Jul 29, 2015)

Slice said:


> I'll go and see the Minions movie tomorrow.
> 
> And i'm probably going to like it



Someone has to have no soul at all to be able to say they don't like those minions.

Awesome henchmen


----------



## D T (Jul 29, 2015)

Detective falling for MarketingToKids101


----------



## Detective (Jul 29, 2015)

Fuck you, punpun


----------



## Slice (Jul 29, 2015)

Just because something can be marketed to hell and back doesn't make it bad.
A lot of the cartoons i grew up with did that.


----------



## Detective (Jul 29, 2015)

Slice said:


> Just because something can be marketed to hell and back doesn't make it bad.
> A lot of the cartoons i grew up with did that.


----------



## D T (Jul 29, 2015)

I do find them endearing tho. But ya gotta call a cat, a cat.


----------



## Detective (Jul 29, 2015)

Banana


----------



## D T (Jul 29, 2015)

Oh sry, I meant, "call a spade, a spade".


----------



## Rukia (Jul 29, 2015)

D T said:


> Nah, she's got that kind of face that will gracefully age.


Who gives a fuck about how she will age?  That's a concern for a wife candidate.  Not a random actress/super model.


----------



## Slice (Jul 29, 2015)

Rukia dropping the cold hard truth.


----------



## Ae (Jul 29, 2015)

You guys have to check out "The Chair". It's a documentary/competition that gives two first time director the same script and budget and they have to make a featured film with it.


----------



## D T (Jul 29, 2015)

Who cares? Because having that kind of face does not make you a "PLAIN JANE". Rukia can fck off, dude has been wrong about everything since 2007.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 29, 2015)

oh_he_mad.gif


----------



## Rukia (Jul 29, 2015)

I will though concede the point.  I think Ryan Gosling made a terrible mistake.  I think McAdams will age a lot better than Eva Mendes.  Eva is on a major downward trajectory already.


----------



## Ae (Jul 29, 2015)

Rukia said:


> I will though concede the point.  I think Ryan Gosling made a terrible mistake.  I think McAdams will age a lot better than Eva Mendes.  Eva is on a major downward trajectory already.



I only agree because McAdams is 5 years younger


----------



## Ae (Jul 29, 2015)

Also who the fuck cares about aging trajectory when you're old and married. All women are ugly by 50. You're better off leaving the bitch and get with a young arm candy.


----------



## Grape (Jul 29, 2015)

Slice said:


> Just because something can be marketed to hell and back doesn't make it bad.
> A lot of the cartoons i grew up with did that.





Detective said:


>




And they're off!


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 29, 2015)

*The Protector*

+ Excellently choreographed, I can't even imagine the hard work that was put in one scene  in particular that was shot without cuts or breaks into the action .
- Story really wasn't anything special but 95% of the kung fu films always had a basic story to fall back on.
- acting left a little much to be desired
+But that uninterrupted/continuously shot fight scene! 

*B-*

*Fantastic Mr. Fox*

+Great art
+Very witty 
+could possibly be an all time favorite of mine when all said and done.

*A-*


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 29, 2015)

Rukia said:


> I will though concede the point.  I think Ryan Gosling made a terrible mistake.  I think McAdams will age a lot better than Eva Mendes.  Eva is on a major downward trajectory already.



I've heard that they absolutely hated each other, which is quite ironic when you think about it.


----------



## Slice (Jul 29, 2015)

What is the song Detective posted? The video is not available here


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 29, 2015)

*Pacific Rim (2013) - 5/10 *

First hour is slow boring hot trash. I couldn't bring myself to care about any of the subplots. And even then the subplots are objectively trash and basic. It basically goes: "Hey, you can't be a co-pilot. Oh yes you can. Wait, you cannot. Fuck it, we have no other choice" or "hey this co-pilot is a douche. but he's a hero. he's still a douche. but look, he dies a hero",etc.. Movie is overall one of the safest sci-fi movies I've seen in a while. Kaijuus at least did something for me. The Jaegers didn't however. Fights are one-dimensional, and they even had the decency to pull out that "we still have that one weapon" trope. Final verdict: It looks pretty. The idea is neat, but could have been better execution-wise. 

The main character sucked btw. He sucked so much that I almost thought it was genius how much he sucked.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 29, 2015)

The water battles got pretty old after a while.


----------



## Detective (Jul 29, 2015)

Slice said:


> What is the song Detective posted? The video is not available here



Darkwing Duck theme song


----------



## Stunna (Jul 29, 2015)

First three matches of "Best Bad Sequel" are up. :byakuya


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 29, 2015)

Slice said:


> That woman is close to perfection.



She was made in Canada 



Canada Confirmed the one true master race


----------



## Detective (Jul 29, 2015)

Stunna said:


> First three matches of "Best Bad Sequel" are up. :byakuya



Already voted. I gotchu man


----------



## Rukia (Jul 29, 2015)




----------



## Wonder Mike (Jul 29, 2015)

Detective said:


> Come to Canada, Mike



I'd love to if I had the oportunity. But it's not the first place that comes to mind, and I they never announce job oportunities in my area.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jul 29, 2015)

Rukia said:


> I will though concede the point.  I think Ryan Gosling made a terrible mistake.  I think McAdams will age a lot better than Eva Mendes.  Eva is on a major downward trajectory already.



Ryan Gosling is one of the best contributions of Canada to this planet!


----------



## Detective (Jul 29, 2015)

Stunna, can you make a Best KT member death match thread?

Like, we all make a huge pool of users from the KT, and it's a round by round fight until only 1 user remains?


----------



## Rukia (Jul 29, 2015)

Canada has an endless stream of good contributions.  I remember when it was Elisha Cuthbert 15 years ago.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jul 29, 2015)

Don't know who that is. But we need more male Canadians on par with Ryan Gosling.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 29, 2015)

Detective with that bloodlust.


----------



## Detective (Jul 29, 2015)

Stunna said:


> Detective with that bloodlust.



Just imagine.... Huey Vs. Gesy

   




.... well, the winner would realistically be voted by the other members, doe. And it's more to do with their overall survival abilities within the thread.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 29, 2015)

"Ant Man?"

"Iron Man was taken."


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 29, 2015)

>survival abilities within the thread



I wouldn't participate in such a thread anyway, y'all did me dirty the last time.


----------



## Ae (Jul 29, 2015)

dat hair 

[YOUTUBE]hTrk6jwBDpU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 29, 2015)

In a one on one real life fight I'll probably best everyone so the best shot everyone has against me is an efight


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 29, 2015)

lol, calm down Bruce Leeroy, you don't have to flex for acceptance.


----------



## D T (Jul 29, 2015)

*Night Moves* - Terrorists doing E-terrorism. It ain't about that though, it's all about Jesse Eisenberg being a taciturn ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".). Character study. Oppressing music.

LifeIsCheapWhenUFightForFREEDOM/10

*Inherent Vice *- Extraordinary atmosphere. Dat plot. Dat Joaquim.

WatchItIfUveGotGoodTaste/10


----------



## Detective (Jul 29, 2015)

The Mad King said:


> In a one on one real life fight I'll probably best everyone so the best shot everyone has against me is an efight



Huey not realizing I will likely use an underhanded and efficient as fuck method to cause his demise.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 29, 2015)

you've always seemed like a nut kicker to me, D.


----------



## Detective (Jul 29, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> you've always seemed like a nut kicker to me, D.



It fits into my philosophy that when an opportunity presents itself to weaken a target, you gotta take it.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 29, 2015)

Detective.  $15/hr for burger flippers.


----------



## Yasha (Jul 29, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> you've always seemed like a nut kicker to me, D.



Doesn't work on Jena though.

So Jena wins by default.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 29, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Detective.  $15/hr for burger flippers.



These burger flippers are the backbones of multi billion dollar franchises.

They deserve to be rewarded imo.


----------



## Detective (Jul 29, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Detective.  $15/hr for burger flippers.



I'm not exactly against that, dude. Price of living needs to increase across the scale in the US for regular workers of various backgrounds. People like upper level managers, doctors, lawyers, etc. don't deserve to have their cost of living salary increase however, because it is already well above of the amount needed to survive.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 29, 2015)

Yasha said:


> Doesn't work on Jena though.
> 
> So Jena wins by default.



Give that bitch a titty twister


----------



## Rukia (Jul 29, 2015)

I don't think a country needs to make adjustments for 5% of the population.


----------



## Yasha (Jul 29, 2015)

All Jena has to do is put some arsenic on her panties. Half the thread regulars will die.


----------



## Detective (Jul 29, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> These burger flippers are the backbones of multi billion dollar franchises.
> 
> The deserve to be rewarded imo.



It's insane considering that they work for like $ 8.75, and the total cost of their wages for the company is like $ 700 million, but most of them report profits after deductions of expenses, as like 4-5 billion in the surplus.

Once McDonald's falls, they will change their tune.

Think about it, why the constant need to retrain or rehire people, when you can have a dedicated staff at a good earning rate. Invest in your people, and your end product and bottom line will grow as well.


----------



## Detective (Jul 29, 2015)

Rukia said:


> I don't think a country needs to make adjustments for 5% of the population.



I think those living at or under the poverty line are well above the 5% mark, dude.


----------



## Yasha (Jul 29, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Detective.  $15/hr for burger flippers.



Assuming 8 hours a day, 5 days a week, that is $2.4K per month pre-tax. 

More than twice my previous salary.


----------



## The World (Jul 29, 2015)

5%?

is rukia living in a utopia?


----------



## Detective (Jul 29, 2015)

Yasha said:


> All Jena has to do is put some arsenic on her panties. Half the thread regulars will die.



She's like a little sister to me, so that logic fails, and I survive. I believe she once said on Skype that I don't skeeve her out, so that's why she exchanged contact info with me.


----------



## Detective (Jul 29, 2015)

The World said:


> 5%?
> 
> is rukia living in a utopia?



He's from old money.


----------



## Yasha (Jul 29, 2015)

Detective said:


> She's like a little sister to me, so that logic fails, and I survive. I believe she once said on Skype that I don't skeeve her out, so that's why she exchanged contact info with me.



That's why I said half.

I'm the surviving half too btw.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 29, 2015)

I live a great life.  I'm not interested in radical changes that may or may not affect my bottom line.

I also have a low opinion of human beings.  I witness too much laziness on a daily basis.  Helping them out doesn't appeal to me.


----------



## Detective (Jul 29, 2015)

Yasha said:


> That's why I said half.
> 
> I'm the surviving half too btw.



Yash, since we are in the surviving half, along with Rukia, you know what will happen right?

I mean, I respect the hell out of you dude, but you know I will make sure that you are taken out in a seamless, and efficient, and possibly painless manner.

Because of that same respect.

Just as I know, you will become a demon in the mist, and come at me with everything you have.

I would expect nothing less.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 29, 2015)

I want World in the zombie group.  I think he would be useful.


----------



## Yasha (Jul 29, 2015)

Detective said:


> Yash, since we are in the surviving half, along with Rukia, you know what will happen right?
> 
> I mean, I respect the hell out of you dude, but you know I will make sure that you are taken out in a seamless, and efficient, and possibly painless manner.
> 
> ...



Half of the surviving half will probably die if young Stunna copies Jena's tactics.

But luckily for some, Stunna won't be in the surviving half.

I will survive to the end if I have a car.




Rukia said:


> I live a great life.  I'm not interested in radical changes that may or may not affect my bottom line.
> 
> I also have a low opinion of human beings.  I witness too much laziness on a daily basis.  Helping them out doesn't appeal to me.



What about those who are not lazy but are struggling simply because luck doesn't favor them? Can you empathize with them?


----------



## Rukia (Jul 29, 2015)

I can empathize with them.  I know that they are out there Yasha.  But unfortunately I can't distinguish them from the lazy people that struggle.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 29, 2015)

ROOOKEEEYAAAA, GIVE ME MONEY!!


----------



## Rukia (Jul 29, 2015)

No way man.  I have a long list of things I want to buy right now.


----------



## Yasha (Jul 29, 2015)

Rukia said:


> I can empathize with them.  I know that they are out there Yasha.  But unfortunately I can't distinguish them from the lazy people that struggle.



Not that difficult. Lazy people tend to complain a lot and blame everyone from their parents to the government, everyone but themselves that is.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 29, 2015)

I've actually been pretty charitable this year.


----------



## Yasha (Jul 29, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> ROOOKEEEYAAAA, GIVE ME MONEY!!



Plus, lazy people are on constant lookout for a way to get easy money without having to work for it.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 29, 2015)

I like you guys though.  I would probably pick up the check if we went out to dinner.


----------



## Yasha (Jul 29, 2015)

Buy Stunna a flight ticket. I honestly think he is one of those who works his ass off but still struggles in life.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 29, 2015)

Is Shia Labeouf in BvS?


----------



## Rukia (Jul 29, 2015)

Yasha said:


> Buy Stunna a flight ticket. I honestly think he is one of those who works his ass off but still struggles.


Stunna and I are going to Suicide Squad next year.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 29, 2015)

Rukia said:


> No way man.  I have a long list of things I want to buy right now.



"no way man, I have much more selfish pursuits"

well, fuck you man, I'm eating Hotdogs for dinner


----------



## Rukia (Jul 29, 2015)

Hot dogs?  Ouch dude. How did you prepare them?  Crescent rolls?  Maybe you fried a tortilla around them?  Tell me you did something better than a bun.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 29, 2015)

........


----------



## Rukia (Jul 29, 2015)

As far as cheap options go.  I love me some hamburger helper.


----------



## Detective (Jul 29, 2015)

Rukia said:


> No way man.  I have a long list of things I want to buy right now.



Pre-order?

_Pre-order_





Rukia said:


> I like you guys though.  I would probably pick up the check if we went out to dinner.



Same. Dat hospitality





~Gesy~ said:


> ........



Gesy, nooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 29, 2015)

Detective said:


> Huey not realizing I will likely use an underhanded and efficient as fuck method to cause his demise.


 
I already anticipated this and I'm taken out some insurance.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 29, 2015)

I'm still looking at watches dude.

I was proud of Vault's posting display today.  He hasn't lost a step.


----------



## The World (Jul 29, 2015)

Rukia said:


> I want World in the zombie group.  I think he would be useful.



I could work a machete and a shotgun like nobodies business


----------



## Rukia (Jul 29, 2015)

Yo.  If we ever had to climb a mountain for whatever reason.  I can handle all of the ropes.  That's bound to be useful at some point.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jul 29, 2015)

I'd never trust Rukia with that. He might give a piece of rope that was stuck at nowhere


----------



## Rukia (Jul 29, 2015)

Not true Mike.  I just admitted that I would need you guys to survive.


----------



## Yasha (Jul 29, 2015)

You know who should be in the zombie group? VBD.

Dude is a Haitian.


----------



## The World (Jul 29, 2015)

he know da voodoo


----------



## Rukia (Jul 29, 2015)

I would parachute with Warudo.  One parachute.  I trust that dude.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jul 30, 2015)

I trust 3 people here.


----------



## Grape (Jul 30, 2015)

Marvel Plans New Netflix Show Every 6 Months.


----------



## Slice (Jul 30, 2015)

Detective said:


> I'm not exactly against that, dude. Price of living needs to increase across the scale in the US for regular workers of various backgrounds. People like upper level managers,* doctors*, lawyers, etc. don't deserve to have their cost of living salary increase however, because it is already well above of the amount needed to survive.



I strongly disagree on the bolded.


----------



## Detective (Jul 30, 2015)

Slice said:


> I strongly disagree on the bolded.



A rookie doctor gets about $ 250, 000 to $ 300, 000 starting pay here once they are complete with their education portion of their learning. Never mind they are still paid while doing the residency stage(but in the high 5 figure, low 6 figure range).

A more experience doctor here will be in the $ 350,000 to $ 450, 000 range, and I'm speaking of general practioners. If you are a specialist, add another $ 200, 000 or so to that amount.

And because a lot of them incorporate their practices, they are actually not taxed at a higher rate.

My family doctor has been seeing us since 1990, and works approximately 25 hours per week. He mentioned he is at $ the $ 475, 000 range, and his take home is about $ 285, 000. So that's basically a 40% tax rate. I am near that same tax rate bracket for much less.


----------



## Slice (Jul 30, 2015)

A friends wife is a doctor and she works about 60 hours a week. Depending on shifts and or covering for other people that can easily go up. 
Plus you know actually saving peoples lives and stuff like that should be payed well.


I dont have something to compare average Canadian salaries to ours but 350000 is about 10 times as much as i make.
Here she makes about 3 or 3.5 times as much which is fair. Because when i mess up at work something gets broken or i have to throw a product away. If a doctor messes up people die.


----------



## Detective (Jul 30, 2015)

Money shouldn't be the main factor preventing a doctor from fucking up. Their ethical standards and moral compass should.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 30, 2015)

Grape said:


> Marvel Plans New Netflix Show Every 6 Months.



I can dig that.


----------



## Ae (Jul 30, 2015)

Wonder Mike said:


> I trust 3 people here.



Mike
Slice
Sama


----------



## Slice (Jul 30, 2015)

People in the voting threads are 95% people from here.

Plus Vault.


...


Vault


----------



## Stunna (Jul 30, 2015)

Alas, external promotion can be a bit more difficult to come by.


----------



## Ae (Jul 30, 2015)

I'm glad Vault doesn't post here any more


----------



## Slice (Jul 30, 2015)

Stunna said:


> Alas, external promotion can be a bit more difficult to come by.



The KT cant have that low visitor numbers.


----------



## Ae (Jul 30, 2015)

We don't need two Warudos


----------



## Stunna (Jul 30, 2015)

I'm both surprised and not surprised

like, I didn't expect much participation period, but "Best Bad Sequel" is a really accessible topic, so at the same time, I figured this would have more non-regs voting n shit


----------



## Ae (Jul 30, 2015)

Slice said:


> I was really surprised to see the activity so low.



Why? KT's activity have been down for quite awhile and NF's overall activity have been down as well. And a thread about bad movies that people generally don't care about probably didn't help either.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 30, 2015)

Damn... Gonna be a while before I can see Ant-man 



Yes. Fuck off.


----------



## Ae (Jul 30, 2015)

The South ruining the English language confirmed


----------



## Taleran (Jul 30, 2015)

Everyone please get ready to pick your jaws up off the floor and then feel bad for you wallet


----------



## Stunna (Jul 30, 2015)

At least this got announced before I started buying shit to replace my bootleg collected works DVD lol


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jul 30, 2015)

ae said:


> Mike
> Slice
> Sama



You
Detective
Huey


----------



## Grape (Jul 30, 2015)

You trust Huey?

wut


----------



## Stunna (Jul 30, 2015)

you know you're a shitposter when your 3 most trusted regs are Detective, Huey, and Massacoon.


----------



## Ae (Jul 30, 2015)

1/3 is good enough Mike


----------



## Grape (Jul 30, 2015)

I'd go Slice, Para and Pseudo.


----------



## Ae (Jul 30, 2015)

Take out Pseudo and put in either me or Sama

Then you got a good list


----------



## tari101190 (Jul 30, 2015)

Wonder Mike said:


> You
> Detective
> Huey


???????????

Wow.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jul 30, 2015)

Stunna said:


> you know you're a shitposter when your 3 most trusted regs are Detective, Huey, and Massacoon.



Stunna being envy, I see.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jul 30, 2015)

tari101190 said:


> ???????????
> 
> Wow.



You'd probably make it to my list as well. Maybe Gesy as well, but he's got a problem with his hands.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jul 30, 2015)

Grape said:


> I'd go Slice, Para and Pseudo.



You trust Para?

Wut?

He'd try to grab your crotch. Not trustworthy imo.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 30, 2015)

Hey Stunna.  The Last Unicorn is out on Netflix.  Check it out dude.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 30, 2015)

Taleran said:


> Everyone please get ready to pick your jaws up off the floor and then feel bad for you wallet


I will definitely pick it up.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 30, 2015)

Not the biggest fan of that movie, but thanks, Rukia.


----------



## Grape (Jul 30, 2015)

Reading Rainbow is coming to Netflix. I doubt you've heard of it, but you should check it out, Stunna.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 30, 2015)

That wasn't funny.


----------



## Grape (Jul 30, 2015)

I know. It almost felt Huey'ish 

[youtube]oRsaclO0VbU[/youtube]

Looks good.


----------



## Ae (Jul 30, 2015)

Grape said:


> [youtube]oRsaclO0VbU[/youtube]



@00:51 Stunna!


----------



## Rukia (Jul 30, 2015)

Detective.  This looks like a good choice for TIFF:

[YOUTUBE]6C6fZ-fwDws[/YOUTUBE]

I'm planning on checking it out.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jul 30, 2015)

Grape said:


> Reading Rainbow is coming to Netflix. I doubt you've heard of it, but you should check it out, Stunna.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 30, 2015)

I watched a new Black Mass trailer today.  And it actually looked fairly interesting.  (The trailer was better than the previous ones because Depp was barely in it.  I still think he will ruin the movie.)


----------



## Detective (Jul 30, 2015)

Rukia, are you gonna check out Rogue Nation this weekend dude? I'm currently at the IMAX to watch it. Just a heads up though, it's not a 3D film, instead they are playing it on a big ass screen.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 30, 2015)

Of course dude.  Not sure about tonight though.


----------



## Detective (Jul 30, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Of course dude.  Not sure about tonight though.



It's a long weekend here dude and I don't want to fucking mingle with stupid teenagers in the theatre over the weekend so I'm going tonight. I'm only gonna be in the office until 12 tomorrow so it's not bad.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 30, 2015)

I'm looking forward to sitting back at the end of the year and comparing Spectre, Man from Uncle, Rogue Nation, Kingsman.


----------



## Detective (Jul 30, 2015)

Me too man. It's like a spy genre renaissance this year. 


Fuck that Spy film, doe.


----------



## Ae (Jul 30, 2015)

I don't know how anyone could not like Tom Cruise


----------



## Grape (Jul 30, 2015)

My uncle looks and sounds like Tom Cruise. 

Kind of creepy, but he doesn't subscribe to any strange cults.

Just Fox News.


----------



## Ae (Jul 30, 2015)

I don't get the Scientology hate, it's not like they're Westboro.


----------



## Grape (Jul 30, 2015)

Basically worse than Westboro.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jul 30, 2015)

I see no problem with Satan worship as well.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 30, 2015)

*Death Proof [rewatch] (2007) - 9/10* - good stuff until that axe kick. still think it's dumb.

GOAT BOAT Mary Elizabeth Winstead cuteness


----------



## Slice (Jul 31, 2015)

Taleran said:


> Everyone please get ready to pick your jaws up off the floor and then feel bad for you wallet



I need to find out if this will be available here and how much it costs.
Its pretty close to the perfect gift.



Rukia said:


> Hey Stunna.  The Last Unicorn is out on Netflix.  Check it out dude.





Stunna said:


> Not the biggest fan of that movie, but thanks, Rukia.



Ive seen that movie countless times when i was a kid. All those good memories. And absolutely based Christopher Lee voicing King Haggard even in the German version. 



Detective said:


> Rukia, are you gonna check out Rogue Nation this weekend dude? I'm currently at the IMAX to watch it. Just a heads up though, it's not a 3D film, instead they are playing it on a big ass screen.



We have a "watch bad movies and drink" evening this weekens so no time for going to the cinema. Maybe next week.

How much screentime does Jeremy Renner have in this one?


----------



## Slice (Jul 31, 2015)

This is damn cool:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JozAmXo2bDE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Yasha (Jul 31, 2015)

*The Lost Boys*

A worthy film for the Film Club.

2/10


----------



## Detective (Jul 31, 2015)

Slice said:


> We have a "watch bad movies and drink" evening this weekens so no time for going to the cinema. Maybe next week.
> 
> How much screentime does Jeremy Renner have in this one?



He has a somewhat more limited role than in MI:4. Which isn't exactly a bad thing. 

Rebecca Ferguson, Cruise and Simon Pegg have the most on-screen minutes.


----------



## Slice (Jul 31, 2015)

Our local cinema once a year offers an "Open Air Cinema" in an old ruin in midtown which is quite awesome. Went there yesterday to see Minions.
Cheers to that.




Minions 3/5
Its fun. But it lacks direction and is all over the place. The Minions need more consistent interaction with a human character to play off their antics. In this one the supporting roles changed too often and so a bit of the humor fell flat.

Had some really great laughs though and it is a great movie for kids.

Cant say anything about the original version but Carolin Kebekus was absolutely killing it as Scarlets German voice.


----------



## Ae (Jul 31, 2015)

Would have never guessed you're an alcoholic Slice.


----------



## Slice (Jul 31, 2015)

I'm not.
Doesnt mean i cant enjoy a nice cold beer.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 31, 2015)

A glass of wine or a nice beer during a movie is an absolute delight.  That is one of the reasons that I really like the over 21 theatres that are starting to pop up.


----------



## Yasha (Jul 31, 2015)

*From Dusk Till Dawn*

Fuckin' Tarantino. I knew he was involved in writing this the moment I saw him drinking off Salma Hayek's foot.  

Mad fun.

8.5/10


----------



## Ae (Jul 31, 2015)

Rukia said:


> A glass of wine or a nice beer during a movie is an absolute delight.  That is one of the reasons that I really like the over 21 theatres that are starting to pop up.



21+ theaters are great because they have great seats and no teenagers. Not because they sell alcohol, to appease your alcoholism. 



Slice said:


> I'm not.
> Doesnt mean i cant enjoy a nice cold beer.


And that cold beer lead to another and anothe






Also
the Hagoromo and Hamura


----------



## Ae (Jul 31, 2015)

[vine]eXF2pdEVWLb[/vine]

Oh vine


----------



## Jena (Jul 31, 2015)

*3 Ninjas: High Noon at Mega Mountain* - fuck/10

I haven't seen this shit since I was like 8 or so, but as I turned on my TV whichever one of my fucking roommates that used it last had it on the TV mode, and whatever public access station it was on was playing the tail end of this garbage, so I thought: why the fuck not?

Jesus lord almighty, what the fuck did I just witness? The only thing remembered from this movie making no fucking sense and something having to do with a roller coaster, and Hulk Hogan being in it. Which is a pretty fair assessment. 

if your'e a fucking terrorist with access to high-powered weapons and hairspray and decent-looking jet-skis, why in the actual fuck would you hold a theme park hostage for money? The premise of this movie is so fucking stupid it makes me want to rip out my leg muscles. And the dumb bitch leader shows her fucking face at every possible second like an idiot, all while yammering on about getting money to flee somewhere. You know how many cameras are in a theme park you retarded skank?


----------



## Stunna (Jul 31, 2015)




----------



## Ae (Jul 31, 2015)

Dusty Rhodes and now Roddy Piper 

What a sad year for wrestling


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 31, 2015)

Stunna said:


>



RIP  

**


----------



## Grape (Jul 31, 2015)

Pretty sure every year is shitty for professional wrestling.


----------



## teddy (Jul 31, 2015)

Stunna said:


>



Practically numb from how many times 2015 has been kicking me in the balls with news like this


----------



## Ae (Jul 31, 2015)

Grape said:


> Pretty sure every year is shitty for professional wrestling.


----------



## A. Waltz (Jul 31, 2015)

ant man
8/10


----------



## The Weeknd (Jul 31, 2015)

OVO Fest on Monday.


----------



## Grape (Jul 31, 2015)

Yasha said:


> I never said the second half was good. I said it was fun. Plus, you have to give credit to Salma Hayek for stealing the spotlight.





fdtd was tight

no doubt


----------



## Grape (Jul 31, 2015)

Hannibal S3E09

Show continues to mirror movie in every facet imaginable.

They could break from what's been done, and really shine if they just opened their eyes


----------



## Rukia (Jul 31, 2015)

Holy shit.  Roddy Piper.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 31, 2015)

I liked Rogue Nation.  It was very entertaining.  Rebecca Ferguson killed it.


----------



## Grape (Aug 1, 2015)

I saw a cut of Chris Farley movies with the Rogue Nation trailer.

It was... satisfying.


----------



## Stunna (Aug 1, 2015)

JD Salinger finna be the best character on Bojack Horseman


----------



## Grape (Aug 1, 2015)

People aren't watching Will Garnette voice a cartoon horse.

Why is that a thing?


----------



## Stunna (Aug 1, 2015)

*Arnett

and apparently some people are watching since it got a second season


----------



## Rukia (Aug 1, 2015)

WARUDO!  I just watched Scott Pilgrim bro.


----------



## Taleran (Aug 1, 2015)

Rukia said:


> I liked Rogue Nation.  It was very entertaining.  Rebecca Ferguson killed it.



I agree with all this.


----------



## Taleran (Aug 1, 2015)

Also I want to see this

[youtube]5MBjAN7jqsQ[/youtube]


----------



## Rukia (Aug 1, 2015)

Tal, did you check out any of the TIFF announcements?


----------



## Taleran (Aug 1, 2015)

Yeah but I am waiting for the 11th.

Most of that stuff will be at regular theaters soon enough.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 1, 2015)

Well I don't know about most of it.  But I definitely noticed that Black Mass, Sicario, Martian, and Spotlight come out right away.  A couple of movies even come out the same week!

What happens on the 11th?  Midnight Madness announcements?


----------



## Taleran (Aug 1, 2015)

11th is Vanguard and MM


----------



## Rukia (Aug 1, 2015)

Cool, looking forward to that.  I picked up a 10 pack and am planning to buy a few individuals that interest me.  Should be good.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 1, 2015)

Mission Impossible: Rogue Nation- B/B+

"Ghost Protocol" was better, but this was good too. Awesome stunts, action set pieces, lots of suspense and the characters are engaging. I prefer the cinematography and more...epic feel of its immediate predecessor though. "Ghost Protocol" really set the bar way too high. Rebecca Ferguson is just as awesome as everyone says she is and I wouldn't mind a franchise being built around her character. 

I did think the film missed an opportunity with Ethan's character though. Cruise plays the role with a certain amount of...mental instability. Ethan at times looks like he's about to snap, but nothing comes of it. They bring up the possibility that maybe Ethan isn't hunting the villain for the purist of reasons, but we never believe it. Maybe a sequel will explore this more, but I like the idea of Ethan going down a darker path, or at least confronting it. Much like the antagonist, he will eventually have a mental breakdown and decide whether it's all worth it. This is what happened with the villain from the first film too, who was the hero in the TV show. I'm not saying that Ethan Hunt has to be the bad guy, but I'd like for Mission Impossible 6 to at least have him confront his inner demons. Make him more human and vulnerable. 

I'd actually like it though if in Tom Cruise's last MI movie, he actually DOES play the villain and a new hero sort of takes the reigns. Ideally, he will snap Ethan out of it instead of kill him, but it would be pretty cool.


----------



## Ae (Aug 1, 2015)

Stunna said:


> *Arnett
> 
> and apparently some people are watching since it got a second season



Were there ever any doubts? I thought it was a popular show.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 1, 2015)

Stunna hating on Bojack Horseman.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 1, 2015)

I saw that Revenant trailer before MI5.  It was dope asf.


----------



## Detective (Aug 1, 2015)

Rukia said:


> I saw that Revenant trailer before MI5.  It was dope asf.



Holy shit, dat cinematography.

Holy fucking shit


----------



## Ae (Aug 1, 2015)

Have anyone fly with Alaska Airlines? Thoughts?


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 1, 2015)

Alien Outpost: B

Also known as "Outpost 37". It's sort of an alternative to "District 9", but it's actually surprisingly decent despite the budget.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 1, 2015)

ae said:


> Have anyone fly with Alaska Airlines? Thoughts?


Unsurprisingly.  I used them a lot when I lived in Alaska.  It's been a long time though.  So I won't pretend to know anything about their current quality.


----------



## Jena (Aug 1, 2015)

ae said:


> Have anyone fly with Alaska Airlines? Thoughts?



The polar bear flying the plane was really professional.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 1, 2015)

Seriously Jena?  Your first post of the week and that is the best you can do?


----------



## Grape (Aug 1, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]GVz5Cumo4Y8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ae (Aug 1, 2015)

Is Planned Parenthood some abstinence activist group?


----------



## Grape (Aug 1, 2015)

I.... don't think so.


----------



## Grape (Aug 1, 2015)

I bought DMT. I'm finding it difficult to commit to a trip.

The fear is real.


----------



## Ae (Aug 1, 2015)

I hope you pass out


----------



## Grape (Aug 1, 2015)

Thanks, buddy.


----------



## Grape (Aug 1, 2015)

This is why Star Wars is trash.

[youtube]Tj-GZJhfBmI[/youtube]


----------



## Stunna (Aug 1, 2015)

you're  dumb


----------



## Grape (Aug 1, 2015)

your face is dumb


----------



## Grape (Aug 1, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]U7F2t6wgHfY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 1, 2015)

Has anyone watched Justice League Gods and Monsters?

I want to do DMT. You're doing it alone, Grape?


----------



## Grape (Aug 1, 2015)

Yup yup.

I should just go do it already


----------



## Ae (Aug 1, 2015)

Do all of it at once


----------



## Grape (Aug 1, 2015)

I'll consider your proposal.


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 1, 2015)

I wouldn't want to do it by myself, fuck that what if the trip is too much I need someone to bring me back lol


----------



## Grape (Aug 1, 2015)

Pretty sure there is no bringing you back with DMT.


----------



## Jena (Aug 1, 2015)

Super Mike said:


> Has anyone watched Justice League Gods and Monsters?



I saw it. Was...ok.


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 1, 2015)

Grape said:


> Pretty sure there is no bringing you back with DMT.



nah but I'd probably be more calm before and after the fact


----------



## Yasha (Aug 1, 2015)

Flush it down the toilet now, Grape. You will thank me later.


----------



## The World (Aug 1, 2015)

jena creeps me out

almost as much as yasha


----------



## Rukia (Aug 1, 2015)

Just got back from watching MI5 again; this time with my family.  Did an excellent job pretending it was my first time seeing it.


----------



## Yasha (Aug 1, 2015)

I haven't seen a movie in theater with my family member since I was in grade school.


----------



## Detective (Aug 1, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Just got back from watching MI5 again; this time with my family.  Did an excellent job pretending it was my first time seeing it.



Good guy Rukia


----------



## Rukia (Aug 1, 2015)

I told them I went to a movie yesterday.  I had Ant Man in my back pocket since know one knew I had seen it yet.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 1, 2015)

No one cares about Stunna taking on the Batman.


----------



## Detective (Aug 1, 2015)

Rukia said:


> No one cares about Stunna taking on the Batman.



Wait, what? 

Elaborate


----------



## Stunna (Aug 1, 2015)

I've no clue what he's talking about.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 1, 2015)

Perry White quote.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 1, 2015)

Tell me Stunna.  Do you bleed?


----------



## Detective (Aug 1, 2015)

Holy shit

Now it all makes sense


----------



## Rukia (Aug 1, 2015)

I saw the Star Wars trailer on the IMAX screen.  Suddenly a lot more interested in seeing it.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 1, 2015)

Detective.  This is still the best Batman v Superman trailer:

[YOUTUBE]1IzYQYYAdw0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Detective (Aug 1, 2015)

Fuck you Shia Labeouf


----------



## The Weeknd (Aug 1, 2015)

AIR JORDAN 8 “OVO”


----------



## Ae (Aug 2, 2015)

She turned to stone


----------



## Rukia (Aug 2, 2015)

Okay, good.  Cecil's brother is still alive.  The report about his death was erroneous apparently.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 2, 2015)

And I'm not paying for a Rousey PPV anymore.  The rest of the female division is a bunch of tomato cans.


----------



## Taleran (Aug 2, 2015)

I think at this point if I had to list off MI movies it would be.

1(Bonafide Classic) > 5 > 2 = 3  > 4 > All Bond Movies


----------



## Rukia (Aug 2, 2015)

Wow, you didn't care for Ghost Protocol?


----------



## Taleran (Aug 2, 2015)

I liked it well enough but not that much no and I am still not sure why.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 2, 2015)

I think I would swap 2 and 4 on my list.

I haven't seen 2 or 3 in a long time though.  And I probably owe it to both to revisit them at some point.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 2, 2015)

I'd say 4>5>=3

I haven't seen 1 and 2 for years, so don't want to judge them...I need to fix that.

Murder by Death: B

One of those stories where famous detectives gather together in a creepy, isolated manor to solve a mystery. The difference is that this is a parody of the whodunit film. While a bit silly and a bit...racist...and misogynistic...I thought it was funny. I enjoyed a lot of the lines and reactions, with even the more unsavory stuff arguably being satire. Peter Sellers is in Yellow Face, doing a stereotypical Charlie Chan routine, but his son is played by an Asian Actor who is presented as a normal American kid for the most part. It's worth it just to see 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Obi Wan Kenobi pretending to be a woman.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 2, 2015)

The only thing I like about 3 is that I think PSH was the best villain in the franchise.


----------



## The World (Aug 2, 2015)

I would swap 4 with 2 as well

but I still think the first was the best 

i'm with tal on that


----------



## Taleran (Aug 2, 2015)

I remember what it was, 4 felt too calculated and too planned out. Everything felt like pieces.


----------



## Detective (Aug 2, 2015)

5 > 1 > 4 > 3 > > > > > > > > > > > That piece of shit 2


----------



## The World (Aug 2, 2015)

haven't seen the 5th one yet so it hasn't factored into my list


----------



## Detective (Aug 2, 2015)

Warudo, I guarantee you will be like this after watching the magic of Rebecca Ferguson in this film.



SO GOOD


----------



## Rukia (Aug 2, 2015)

I'm with these guys.  Mission Impossible 1 is still the best.  "Good morning Mr. Phelps" after Ethan puts on the glasses is just so fucking good.


----------



## Detective (Aug 2, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]87GCeZM38vY[/YOUTUBE]

Rukia, these guys are great.


----------



## Detective (Aug 2, 2015)

I will be honest, whenever they say the words Impossible Mission Force, like it's a serious thing, versus the shorter IMF, I cringe and laugh


----------



## Rukia (Aug 2, 2015)

IMF is already taken though.  I think about the International Monetary Fund.


----------



## Detective (Aug 2, 2015)

Those banks are serious shit, dude


----------



## Detective (Aug 2, 2015)

BTW Rukia, you never answered my question, dude. We were talking about being worried for Rebecca Ferguson's characters' life all throughout the film, but I seem to recall us discussing this same concept with another actresses' character a couple of months back, but for whatever reason, I forgot the name?

Who was it man?


----------



## Stunna (Aug 2, 2015)

4 > 3 >    1 >> 2


----------



## Detective (Aug 2, 2015)

Fucking John Woo and that horrible 2nd film. With those unnecessary bike fights, and random dove scenes.


----------



## The World (Aug 2, 2015)

D you just found the spill crew? been listening to those dudes for years as dumb as they are


----------



## Detective (Aug 2, 2015)

I was just pointing them out to Rukia, doe.


----------



## Cyphon (Aug 2, 2015)

*Focus*

Had low expectations here but it was actually pretty entertaining. Main chick looked good and Will Smith reminded me a lot of his Hitch character who I liked. Some of it was pretty far fetched and what not but for the most part I thought it was a fun movie. Didn't care much for the ending.

3.5/5


----------



## The World (Aug 2, 2015)

they better not ruin SS


----------



## tari101190 (Aug 2, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]DjK9GJMBpt0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Grape (Aug 2, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]Nsi06PG7w_0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rukia (Aug 2, 2015)

Detective said:


> BTW Rukia, you never answered my question, dude. We were talking about being worried for Rebecca Ferguson's characters' life all throughout the film, but I seem to recall us discussing this same concept with another actresses' character a couple of months back, but for whatever reason, I forgot the name?
> 
> Who was it man?


I don't know who it could be dude.

Elizabeth Olsen in Age of Ultron maybe?


----------



## Grape (Aug 2, 2015)

dmt is the business. do it if ever presented the opportunity.


----------



## The World (Aug 2, 2015)

I would walk over hot coals to get to Elizabeth Olsen


----------



## Detective (Aug 2, 2015)

Rukia said:


> I don't know who it could be dude.
> 
> Elizabeth Olsen in Age of Ultron maybe?



YES! EXACTLY!

I would have been so worried for her safety if I was on the same superhero team as her.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 2, 2015)

As much as I like Olsen.  I honestly liked Rebecca Ferguson in Mission Impossible 5 even more.  And I was more worried about her because of the precarious position her character was in.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 2, 2015)

Relatives trying to talk me into running another marathon.  They were wise to choose Napa Valley.  I can never seem to turn down a cheap vacation to wine country.  I will probably agree to run.


----------



## Detective (Aug 2, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Relatives trying to talk me into running another marathon.  They were wise to choose Napa Valley.  I can never seem to turn down a cheap vacation to wine country.  I will probably agree to run.



Looks like you activated their trap card, dude.


----------



## Detective (Aug 2, 2015)

Rukia said:


> As much as I like Olsen.  I honestly liked Rebecca Ferguson in Mission Impossible 5 even more.  And I was more worried about her because of the precarious position her character was in.



Her face was so expressive in MI5 man, especially her eyes.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 2, 2015)

Yeah.  I noticed how expressive she managed to be even when had a helmet on.


----------



## Detective (Aug 2, 2015)

They do say a helmet visor is the doorway to the soul.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 2, 2015)

Arkham Knight on the react channel was pretty good.


----------



## Detective (Aug 2, 2015)

I am so disappointed it was never ported properly at release, for the PC.


----------



## The World (Aug 2, 2015)

yea how can I pirate it if it's never released on PC? 

a good version that is


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 2, 2015)

Naruto shippuden animation of 8th gates


----------



## Rukia (Aug 2, 2015)

Some PC games should never be made for consoles and vice versa.


----------



## Yasha (Aug 2, 2015)

Anyone watching Penny Dreadful season 2? Any good?


----------



## The World (Aug 2, 2015)

i'm watching yumi season 2 and it's reel gud


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 2, 2015)

Good question, yasha. I also wonder.


----------



## Detective (Aug 2, 2015)

Are Rukia and I the only ones in here to see Mission Impossible: Rogue Nation?


----------



## Rukia (Aug 2, 2015)

It seems like it Detective.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 2, 2015)

Yasha said:


> Anyone watching Penny Dreadful season 2? Any good?


I heard Eva Green fucking killed it.

And the actress that played the Hecate character was nice to look at.  No nudity from her that I am aware of though.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 2, 2015)

Eva Green doesn't flash boob all season?

I don't believe you

edit: oh the other chick


----------



## Detective (Aug 2, 2015)

Your new Avy is giving your user account a really nappy vibe, Gesy.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 2, 2015)

Go fuck yourself, D.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 2, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> Eva Green doesn't flash boob all season?
> 
> I don't believe you


No.  Hecate's actress is the one I don't think gifted us with nudity.


----------



## Detective (Aug 2, 2015)

But then again, Gesy always seemed to be a bit of a ghetto hoodrat, or at least came across that way.

I mean, with Warudo, he's from the hood, but has a certain level of method to his manner and demeanor.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 2, 2015)

Warudo definitely has to be part of our Fear The Walking Dead crew in the event of a global incident.


----------



## Yasha (Aug 2, 2015)

I don't think I care about nudity anymore after I have seen GoT and Spartacus.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 2, 2015)

Detective said:


> But then again, Gesy always seemed to be a bit of a ghetto hoodrat, or at least came across that way.
> 
> I mean, with Warudo, he's from the hood, but has a certain level of method to his manner and demeanor.



the fuck? that was a very ignorant statement, D. When said by others here I would have shrugged it off, but I actually respected you somewhat. 

What a shame


----------



## Rukia (Aug 2, 2015)

gesy has surprisingly had a really good year.  2015 could go down as the year of gesy if he finishes well.  (I'm as surprised as anyone by this.)


----------



## Detective (Aug 2, 2015)

Gesy not making the obvious connection of my random bait statements, to his current custom usertitle of "Not Huey" and yet he falls for the trap and responds all indignant and persecuted much like Huey would.

Mark this discovery down on your KT User of the Year ballot, Rukia.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 2, 2015)

Yeah, not a good moment for sure.  Let's see how the next five months go I guess.


----------



## Yasha (Aug 2, 2015)

Rukia said:


> gesy has surprisingly had a really good year.  2015 could go down as the year of gesy if he finishes well.  (I'm as surprised as anyone by this.)



Para has a strong year so far, too.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 2, 2015)

Para has already peaked though.  I think someone that has improved their performance is the type of candidate we should be seeking.


----------



## Detective (Aug 2, 2015)

At least the convo about Brad Pitt never appeared again.


----------



## Reznor (Aug 2, 2015)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------

